# JDS Labs ATOM Amp



## Makiah S (Nov 16, 2018)

You guys may have seen some content around this late last night but the official launch is here!!

The Atom Amp is now available







Conceived as the next-generation replacement to Objective2, Atom Amp builds on more than a decade of amplifier design evolution at JDS Labs. We’ve streamlined the amp to include everything our customers have requested without additional configuration and cost. Atom Amp comes fully loaded with a smooth ¼” headphone jack, gold-plated preamp RCA outputs, and both 3.5mm and RCA inputs. Ample power. No noise. Front-mounted buttons. Atom Amp, our new standard for performance and value in a headphone amp.


PREAMP OUTPUTS
Unplug your headphones and Atom Amp’s knob adjusts volume of its RCA preamp outputs. Control volume of your powered speakers.

DUAL INPUTS
Atom amp consolidates the need for a separate amp and preamp. Connect up to two sources and select between 3.5mm and RCA input with the push of a button.

ULTRA HIGH POWER
While most headphone listening demands only milliwatts, Atom Amp uses the same output buffers as our flagship Element Line, pushing >1W per channel.

SMART LOGIC
Designed for desktop listening, Atom Amp’s relay muting eliminates pops and thumps during startup.

DUAL GAIN
Low gain of 1.0x is well suited to driving efficient IEMs, while high gain easily powers demanding full size sets.

TOP PERFORMANCE
Atom Amp is our most advanced analog amplifier to date, achieving top performance from its 4-layer, star grounded layout.

*Specifications*

*Amplifier Performance*

Frequency Response, 20Hz-20kHz +/- 0.01dB
THD+N, 1kHz, 32 Ω 0.0008%
THD+N, 20Hz-20kHz, 32 Ω 0.0012%
IMD CCIF 19/20kHz 32 Ω 0.0002%
IMD SMPTE 32Ω 0.0005%
Noise, A-Weighted -114 dBu
Crosstalk @ 150 Ω -87 dB
Output Impedance 0.7 Ω
Channel Balance < 0.6 dB
Max Output @ 600Ω 125mW (8.68 VRMS)
Max Output @ 150Ω 502 mW (8.66 VRMS)
Max Output @ 32Ω 1 Watt (5.66 VRMS)
*Connectivity*

Headphone Output 6.35mm (1/4")
Analog Inputs RCA and 3.5mm
Preamp-Output RCA
*Dimensions*

Case Dimensions 5.0 x 5.5 x 1.4 in
Weight 9.3 oz
*Configuration*

Dual Gain 1.0x and 4.5x
Volume Potentiometer Taper Custom Alps 15A











Running my modded Grado with a Soft inner word Hard outer word Sleved over top, like a PS Series but wood built around a Magnum V7 driver and dual sleeved to help make it... not so humpy in the lows. Most of the time I strongly prefer this headphone with either my modded SET or my Vali 1, almost never listen to it on solid state with the exception of my HM601 which... sounds like syrup.

However line out from the 601 into the Atom is... quite nice! It really doesn't sound like it's there, that is to say it's quite transparent. So where as the Vali 1 and even the hm601s crapola opAmp sound hazy, with the Atom there's clarity, so no haze but there's still a very natural timbre but without any... noise If that makes sense. To further elaborate, I would NEVER feed the HM601 into the Vali 1. That would just be too messy, too... soft and "romantic" no thanks. Rather I feed straight from either my EL Dac or most of the time my NFB10ES2 reference system.

How ever with the ATOM & HM601 I get a lot of similarities in tonality and detail even though the staging and imaging aren't quite as impressive. My point being, the amp neither adds nor takes away. It reminds me a lot of my Head Amp Pico Power.

And to a lesser degree my iBasso PB2 which runs LME 49900s but in a fully balanced configuration. Now Switching to something nicer like a Soundaware P1, the P1 sounds... equally "not there" but there's detail the P1 pulls out that I don't get from the Atom, very fine transient information and staging cues that are just simply not present with the Atom.

So I imagine, scaling up from the Atom Detail/Transient response/imaging or staging cues and even "plakton" are what a nicer amp will bring assuming your DACs not the bottle neck.

An to further elaborate, while I feel the iBasso is tonally neutral, it's not entirely transparent. The iBasso in particular is... very authoritative. It typically brings an aggressiveness into what ever system I have it in. An the Soundaware P1... does but doesn't, I find the P1 again more clearly defines transient response, and even pulls out detail that the PB2 doesn't. So in a sense it's equally as impactful but without the perception of being "aggressive" that is to say it's Transparent.

More to come of course!


----------



## Makiah S (Nov 29, 2018)

Reserved For Full 2 Part Feature Mini Feature & Comparison added below


----------



## Makiah S (Nov 16, 2018)

So I'm now at the end of my second night with the JDS Labs Atom, an tonight I had a curious thought.








Spoiler: REALLY BIG Pics Thumbnail "insert" not working

















How would the EL Dac and Atom combo sound? An how would that $350 Combo compare to the fully balanced Fostex HP A4BL which you can get for a cool $455 on Amazon right now?

I decided to perform the test simply, play one song volume matched from each system from my Shanling M2S in full lossless format. The M2S was fed digital out via a USB C adapter and into each of the Dacs "most optimal" digital input. I also used the  Fully Balanced output of the HP A4BL and to the end to end Single Ended output of the EL Atom system. Again I felt that this was fair as I was using the "optimal" output for each system or the output that the systems were designed around.

In short, the EL Dac/ATOM Amp system aboustley destroyed the Fostex All in one in three  key areas.

 Power
 Sound Quality
 Functionality
 Power

I did a simply test for this, I played some Pink noise in Mono and turned the amp all the way up. Now I also did this test with 2 other headphones, so I'll list the results for all three below

 HD 800 [300 Ohms @ 102 dB/ 1V RMS]

  ATOM Amp - 66.7 dBs on Low Gain
  HPA4BL - 66.4 dBs Balanced Out On Low Gain

 AKG K240m 1980's Model [600 Ohms @ 88 dB/mW]

  ATOM Amp - 68.6 dBs on High Gain
  HPA4BL - 65.1 dBs Balanced Out on High Gain

 Dekoni Blue [50 Ohms @ 92dB/mW]

   ATOM Amp - 74.4 dBs on High Gain
  ATOM Amp - 63.1 dBs on Low Gain
  HPA4BL - 64.1 On High Gain

So clearly, the ATOM offers more power with less gain. A standard I'd say for clean power delivery at the $99 price point!

Also regarding how I generated this numbers, I played Pink Noise in Mono [Right from the David Chesky Ultimate Headphone Demo Disc] and a measured output with an SPL Meter, and for most tracks both have enough volume. But I've got a lot of classic and some Metal that's mastered quietly and the HP A4BL didn't get quite loud enough... and by loud enough I mean an Average of *85 dBs*. I'd also like to point out that when performing the same test with my Fiio E17, the E17 can also bring the Dekoni Blue up to about 65.8 dBs on High Gain... so there is no situation or scenario where we as consumers should accept this kind of down right poor power delivery in a fully balanced solid state desktop product at this price point! I personally want the option to listen to ALL of my music, not just the stuff that's mastered SUPER LOUD.

An YES Digital volume was at 100 or max on my source for all tests

*Features & Functionality*

This one's easy we just have to look at the back plates!


  Fostex HP A4BL

   a mini SD Card slot maybe?
   Optical In and Out [Zeo's would love that]
   USB In
   1 Pair of RCA Outs
   1 Complete USB Failure/Drop out that required a full unplug and reset


  EL Atom System

   Coaxial In [I like that!]
   USB In
   Optical In
   1 Pair of RCA Pre-Amp Outs
   0 Complete USB Failure/Drop outs that required a full unplug and reset

In this case, I feel the RCA Pre Outs more than make up for the lack of Line Level Outputs. Though I guess you could technically feed output from the ATOM Into a Tube Amp if you so wished! I'll likely discuss that very concept/feature in another ATOM Based System. But I feel strongly that the more reliable USB Implementation and other functional features of the EL Atom system make it the clear victor in this category too!

*Sound Quality*

While in Low Gain the HP A4BL sounded... acceptable. But use of High Gain introduced far too much noise, enough that there was a noticeable loss of detail and a noticeable hiss during silence and quieter passages of music. So I under no circumstances used High Gain unless necessary. An thank gawd the HD 800 didn't need it!

Other wise, the Fostex HPA4BL sounds terrible overall, even with it's two digital filters

 One of which has a very POLARIZING sound so;

  BRIGHT HIGHS,
   FAT BASS
   Smeared harmonics in the Mid Range
   Spacious but lacked precision
   Never quite congested but often presented sounds a bit disjointedly

 While the other was more tonally balanced but very often suffered from congestion

Thankfully, the HD 800 actually did sound the best out of the three headphones I tried with this unit, but even still it was nothing memorable to listen to

However, I found that the *EL Atom* system was noticeably better.


 First and for most no audible noise or hiss

  This alone allowed for much more detail retrieval from every headphone on this system
   Such as more clearly defined transients
   Clearer Lyrics [Like I literally couldn't make out some words on the HP A4BL]
   Far improved positional cues and imaging
I also found the EL ATOM system had a more balanced presentation, so no emphasis or de-emphasis on any harmonic content, the system as a whole sounded much more natural with no audible changes to frequency response.

All in all I again implore you guys who are on the fence about what Solid State amp to get to give the ATOM A try especially if it's your first! Its is hands DOWN a breathtaking unit to listen to and it unquestionably sets a new standard for what's possible from a $99 Amplifier! At least in my mind anyways.

Now this isn't to say the ATOM is perfect as there are two things it doesn't do,

 Drive my PreFazor LCD 2
 Resolve at the same level of my fully balanced Geek Out v2+ or Soundaware P1 or even my NFB10ES2 All in One
But again, for a $99 amp it's astonishingly good and I even feel confident in saying the Single Ended output of the Atom is a clear step above my own NFB10ES2 single ended output, but that shouldn't surprise any of you since the NFB10ES2 was designed to be operated and listened to from it's balanced outputs.


----------



## legion1capone

I'd love to see a comparison of this against the monoprice liquid spark. Same price and both have just been released.


----------



## t4t3r

legion1capone said:


> I'd love to see a comparison of this against the monoprice liquid spark. Same price and both have just been released.



There was a comparison of the Atom, Spark, and Magni3 posted on ASR.


----------



## legion1capone

I'll go check it out thank you!



t4t3r said:


> There was a comparison of the Atom, Spark, and Magni3 posted on ASR.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

legion1capone said:


> I'd love to see a comparison of this against the monoprice liquid spark. Same price and both have just been released.


Me too! Maybe throw in the Magni 3 for good measure since it's also at this price point.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

t4t3r said:


> There was a comparison of the Atom, Spark, and Magni3 posted on ASR.


Wow, that was quick!


----------



## legion1capone

Measurements are great and all and he is thorough in his review but measurements don't give me descriptive words on how it sounds or compares. I would love to read a comparison of the magni 3, liquid spark, Atom as they are all the same price. Then through in a few other higher priced amps and see how they fair. I may just buy the atom as well and see how it compares myself.


----------



## Makiah S

legion1capone said:


> Measurements are great and all and he is thorough in his review but measurements don't give me descriptive words on how it sounds or compares. I would love to read a comparison of the magni 3, liquid spark, Atom as they are all the same price. Then through in a few other higher priced amps and see how they fair. I may just buy the atom as well and see how it compares myself.



Yea I'd love to be able to compare all three, but Schiit doesn't send me gear to review any more and I can never get a hold of Monoprice. But I'll be updating this thread, religiously as I work through my Stable of stuff to help gives you guys reference points


----------



## legion1capone

Next paycheck I may just buy it and compare it to my spark. That will make 3 amps in the last few months lmao. I don't have the magni 3 but I do have the magni 2U. Is there much if any sonic differences other than power?


----------



## elira

Mshenay said:


> So I'm now at the end of my second night with the JDS Labs Atom, an tonight I had a curious thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dB measurements seem too low. How far from the ear cup are you measuring?


----------



## Makiah S (Nov 16, 2018)

elira said:


> Your dB measurements seem too low. How far from the ear cup are you measuring?



I appreciate your questioning my method, however the measurements are low because the source material is quietly mastered pink/white noise. The MAAT DRoffline software output thus Dynamic Range reading " peak of -21.98 and RMS @ -30.70 " and I'm using a lossless rip of the Pink Noise Mono from the Chesky Ultimate Headphone Demonstration Disc

I also have some albums that however around -19.7 RMS with peaks around -4.7 With material at around this level the HPA4BL struggles, and it was this material that prompted me to try an peg some hard numbers down to show the quantitative difference in output


----------



## volly

Looks to be a winner, I wonder what else JDS Labs are coming up with to complement this little beast?! 

Looking at the Atoms measurements is making my mouth water!


----------



## Makiah S (Nov 17, 2018)

An I'm happy to say the quantity of output in dBs is more than sufficent with the Atom even on Low Gain for the LCD 2, but again I feel that the overall power is lacking.

So tonight I'm exploring more subjective comparisons featuring all of my portable Solid State amps both the balanced and un balanced ones! 






Starting with the PB2

Right off the bat, volume matched of course the issue I find with the Atom & LCD 2 Pre Fazor is authority and resolve in the lows, been playing this track a lot lately 

With the Atom it's loud, but there's a lack of authority, when she lowers her voice the Atom doesn't convey the slight weight of her chest, the same when the piano comes in. There's a nice punch but no sense of weight or authority and that Piano has SUCH a heavy register!!! Very percussive and very deep, took me by surprise when I re-listened to this album the other night

Now switching over to the PB2, now I have sense of weight and authority. An it's most noticeable for me on the release of those heavy piano key notes, as those note's fade to silence you can still feel their weight. Gradually lessening but with sufficient power always present on the LCD 2 PreFazor. That's it's "magic" or appeal, that authority and bottomless low end resolve.

On the Atom that low end simply isn't resolved at the level I expect, there's just not sufficient power for the driver to be able to reproduce those transients at such low levels. Thus the one thing the LCD 2 does better than my HD 800 is missing, so I've no reason to listen to it on the Atom.

But again, for $99 I'm not by any means complaining. An it's not entirely fair to compare the Atom to my PB2 which has been modded quite specifically around my LCD 2! I believe it does 2.5W max with a 32+- Voltage Swing [if I'm stating that right] and to further improve if that big black thing is a battery pack that outputs a constant 16V with no sag [via what I think is an active conditioner built into the plug], plus 4 LME 49900 Op Amps alongside high Current Buffers [don't have the specs at the moment but can get them]

Again, yes the Atom get's loud but no it's not powerful enough for something like the LCD 2. An I doubt it'll be powerful enough for something like an HE 560. But thankfully there are plenty of amazing planars like the HE 4XX and LCD 2C/F that don't need high powered amps like the PB2. An as I stated earlier it's even more powerful than some balanced Desktop Amps!

I only really make that cast/point again'st the Atom to keep my impressions and review of it grounded. I give it a lot of praise, and a lot of praise is deserved. An even it's faults are really non issues in the grand scheme of things.​


----------



## legion1capone (Nov 17, 2018)

You should try the Liquid spark for your LCD2's. I think it would pair well, and for the same price $99.

I'm also really liking that track. Could you PM me a few more to enjoy?  



Mshenay said:


> An I'm happy to say the quantity of output in dBs is more than sufficent with the Atom even on Low Gain for the LCD 2, but again I feel that the overall power is lacking.
> 
> So tonight I'm exploring more subjective comparisons featuring all of my portable Solid State amps both the balanced and un balanced ones!
> 
> ...


----------



## volly

I had something similar with my T50rp mod and my Darkvoice, now I know you just shouldn't use this combo but I wanted to experiment. Anyway, the Darkvoice could not get the T50's to go down low hard enough. You could hear the poor thing struggle but when I fed it through my Asgard 2 or Jot, the T50's low end immediately returned.

I think it's great that you to pointed this out, especially for new-comers who might pick up the Atom and wants to pair it with a thirsty planar and not be satisfied. Good job!


----------



## Makiah S

legion1capone said:


> You should try the Liquid spark for your LCD2's. I think it would pair well, and for the same price $99.
> 
> I'm also really liking that track. Could you PM me a few more to enjoy?



Your likely right! I need to get around to comparing the Magni 3 and Liquid Spark honestly


----------



## legion1capone

I'm no expert and am still figuring all this out lol. It's not that I think the magni 3 sounds bad, I haven't heard it. I do own the magni 2u though. It has enough watts when it comes to driving planar magnetics but I think the reason why the Spark really brings my Classics to life is the power supply and the volts it supplies to the rails. I'm sure someone with more knowledge than me can chime in and please correct me if im wrong. 



Mshenay said:


> Your likely right! I need to get around to comparing the Magni 3 and Liquid Spark honestly


----------



## ngs428

From what I have read, this amp is better than the Magni 3. If I go the JDS route with the atom amp is it best to get the OL DAC or the Modi 3?  I was planning to get the Magni 3/Modi 3 until I saw this amp review for the Atom.

I am powering a couple cans, HE4XX and X2.  X2 are easy to drive.

Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## Makiah S

From what I understand I believe the magni 3 is current gain versus voltage

It also has twice the power output at 2watts, whereas the atom is voltage gain and only one watt

So if you have hard to drive Legacy planers such as the HE 4 HE 560 some of the preface or LCD2s 

Then you will likely find that the added power and current gain of the magni will do a better job with those headphones

And while doing subjective listening I did find that the atom struggled with powering some of those Legacy Planer magnetics to their absolute best

I don't feel that the he4xx is going to benefit from the added gain but not having heard it I couldn't say

Now what I will say is that Dynamic headphones for the most part may not benefit from the current gain stage as much, so if you've got Dynamics in a fairly reasonable planner to drive like the he4xx than the cleaner output of the atom may be the way to go

Hopefully in the future I'll get my hands on a magni so I can do a head-to-head comparison

And of course the final Contender the liquid Spark

 It's gain stage is going to determine its worthiness in my eyes, if it is current gain based has a higher output than the magni than it's worth wile but if it is voltage gain based and has a higher output thab the atom then it may fall under a special case recommendation

By the way I would definitely want to hear both to compare them against the Atom before I could give you a definitive answer on which amp is the best for headphones that need the additional power and the higher current output

But again ideally the amp with the lowest Distortion that has the power output that you need is going to be the best, and with the headphones you listed it does sound like the atom meets that description


----------



## ngs428

Mshenay said:


> From what I understand I believe the magni 3 is current gain versus voltage
> 
> It also has twice the power output at 2watts, whereas the atom is voltage gain and only one watt
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.  Have you used the OL DAC or the Modi 3?  If I go the Atom route, not sure what is a better choice.


----------



## Makiah S

At this time I only have the El DAC

I would like to do a review of the amps First Once I have that completed in the have those products either sold or sent back to their respective owners I would then potentially look at doing something around the Dacs

The big question right now is whether or not JDS Labs will release a update to their ol DAC as well like they did their O2 amp


----------



## ngs428 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mshenay said:


> At this time I only have the El DAC
> 
> I would like to do a review of the amps First Once I have that completed in the have those products either sold or sent back to their respective owners I would then potentially look at doing something around the Dacs
> 
> The big question right now is whether or not JDS Labs will release a update to their ol DAC as well like they did their O2 amp



I would assume so, but no better time than now with the holidays.  I would be very interested if they did.

Edit: I see the OL DAC maxes out at 24/96 over usb.  That won’t work for me...


----------



## snip3r77

Any impression ?


----------



## Makiah S

There this! The latest video on my channel also has some impressions for it with a different dac 



Jump to 24:30 I believe and I mention the Atom towards the end


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Dec 3, 2018)

@Mshenay You may be able to answer this very specific question I have since you’ve reviewed several of the products I’m trying to decide between. I’m needing a preamp to lower the signal going to my Emotiva A-100 amp so I can have more useable volume control. I’ve been looking at passive preamps like the OL Switcher and Schiit Sys. I have a OL DAC already, so the JDS option seems like a no brainer as far as aesthetics go.

I have been reading about the new Atom from JDS, and it seems like a great little amp which also has a preamp feature as well. I don’t really need the amp (already have the Emotiva and an iFi iCan SE), but I’m wondering if the preamp section would be superior in the Atom vs the OL Switcher or any other cheap passive preamp. I don’t know enough about preamps to gauge what type of preamp is in the Atom (active or passive). My main use will be attenuating the signal from my OL DAC, so the input switching advantage of the OL Switcher is moot to me.

I appreciate any advice you or anyone else might have!


----------



## bequietjk

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @Mshenay You may be able to answer this very specific question I have since you’ve reviewed several of the products I’m trying to decide between. I’m needing a preamp to lower the signal going to my Emotiva A-100 amp so I can have more useable volume control. I’ve been looking at passive preamps like the OL Switcher and Schiit Sys. I have a OL DAC already, so the JDS option seems like a no brainer as far as aesthetics go.
> 
> I have been reading about the new Atom from JDS, and it seems like a great little amp which also has a preamp feature as well. I don’t really need the amp (already have then Emotiva and an iFi iCan SE), but I’m wondering if the preamp section would be superior in the Atom vs the OL Switcher or any other cheap passive preamp. I don’t know enough about preamps to gauge what type of preamp is in the Atom (active or passive). My main use will be attenuating the signal from my OL DAC, so the input switching advantage of the OL Switcher is moot to me.
> 
> I appreciate any advice you or anyone else might have!



+1

*reaches into non-existent bag of popcorn*


----------



## Makiah S

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @Mshenay You may be able to answer this very specific question I have since you’ve reviewed several of the products I’m trying to decide between. I’m needing a preamp to lower the signal going to my Emotiva A-100 amp so I can have more useable volume control. I’ve been looking at passive preamps like the OL Switcher and Schiit Sys. I have a OL DAC already, so the JDS option seems like a no brainer as far as aesthetics go.
> 
> I have been reading about the new Atom from JDS, and it seems like a great little amp which also has a preamp feature as well. I don’t really need the amp (already have the Emotiva and an iFi iCan SE), but I’m wondering if the preamp section would be superior in the Atom vs the OL Switcher or any other cheap passive preamp. I don’t know enough about preamps to gauge what type of preamp is in the Atom (active or passive). My main use will be attenuating the signal from my OL DAC, so the input switching advantage of the OL Switcher is moot to me.
> 
> I appreciate any advice you or anyone else might have!



Pre-Amp section should be equal to the OL Switcher as it's just running the LINE IN through the Potentiometer and out of the LINE out. I actually Daisy Chain my Atom into my OL Switcher As I've got a few DACs feeding into my Active Monitors atm

The only difference is you do need the ATOM Plugged in and powered on to use it's pre Amp function, where as the OL Switcher works without any power


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@Mshenay Thanks for the info! I have since come to realize a preamp may not fully solve my issues. The noise floor of the amp will not be improved by using a preamp, which is likely obvious to most people here, but it took me a good while to wrap my head around that fact. John Seaber of JDS labs spelled it out for me very patiently in an email exchange, for which I'm very thankful. A preamp will give me more usable range on the volume pot, but will not get rid of the hiss inherent in the amp. I am looking into an attenuator to plug into the headphone out to solve both problems. The iFi iEMatch isn't up to the task according to iFi because of the huge amount of power put out by the A100. I'm inquiring now about the Garage1217 -20dB attenuator to see if it's up to the challenge.

So as not to be completely off-topic, I am still really looking forward to hearing more impressions of the Atom amp. I am especially interested in comparisons to the other $99 options like the Magni 3 and Liquid Spark. Lots of great choices for under $100 these days. It's really amazing the performance you can get now for so little money!


----------



## tim0chan

kuqizz said:


> 500+ Head-Fier


K


----------



## bequietjk

Ordered the Atom amp and should be here Wed.  Can't wait to experience OL DAC + Atom Amp combo.  OL Atomic


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Dec 8, 2018)

@bequietjk I swear we’re living in some sort of Head-fi Twighlight Zone. We have had the same DAC, same headphones, same amp, and now you bought the Atom I have been recently intrigued by! Let me know what you think of it with the HD58X when you get a chance.

The last thing I need is another amp, but I’m always tempted to get back to basics and get a nice simple setup that has no obvious flaws and puts money back in my pocket by allowing me to sell my iCan SE and perhaps this monstrosity of an amp I just got, the Emotiva A-100.

The OL DAC/Atom is the simple setup I have been hypothesizing might fit the bill. Now you can give me a nice review and save me the trouble of having to buy it for myself!


----------



## bequietjk

I'll gladly fill you in on the experience!  My intention was to A) simplify and B) yes, save some cash.  Ultimately I think the Atom will be just fine if not better for the needs of the 58x.  I'll settle with a cut in power to high impedence cans because I love the 58x and they're easy to drive. 



ckhirnigs113 said:


> @bequietjk I swear we’re living in some sort of Head-fi Twighlight Zone. We have had the same DAC, same headphones, same amp, and now you bought the Atom I have been recently intrigued by! Let me know what you think of it with the HD58X when you get a chance.
> 
> The last thing I need is another amp, but I’m always tempted to get back to basics and get a nice simple setup that has no obvious flaws and puts money back in my pocket by allowing me to sell my iCan SE and perhaps this monstrosity of an amp I just got, the Emotiva A-100.
> 
> The OL DAC/Atom is the simple setup I have been hypothesizing might fit the bill. Now you can give me a nice review and save me the trouble of having to buy it for myself!


----------



## snip3r77

bequietjk said:


> I'll gladly fill you in on the experience!  My intention was to A) simplify and B) yes, save some cash.  Ultimately I think the Atom will be just fine if not better for the needs of the 58x.  I'll settle with a cut in power to high impedence cans because I love the 58x and they're easy to drive.



do you have sdac/o2 by chance?


----------



## bequietjk (Dec 10, 2018)

@snip3r77 OL DAC!  So ill be going pc > ol dac > atom


----------



## ExacoMvm (Dec 10, 2018)

Atom vs E10K ? Is there any difference in sound quality for avg listener? The E10K cant rly drive the 4XX but i don't listen on high volume most of the time, is it still worth picking Atom?
Tbh i could even sell the E10K and go back to onboard audio, the volume is enough for 99% of use and quality is exact same, but ppl say that E10K sounds bad, so im rly curious to try good amp such as Atom.


----------



## bequietjk

First impressions of the Atom amp...

Positive:
-Excellent detail
-Great size matched with the OL DAC.  OL sits right on top.
-Zero hiss and noise floor with Senn 58X.  HUGE plus.

Gripes:
-Knob a little stiff
-Lacks in bass (but i'm also coming from the A100).
-Plastic construction (but we all know this).

I've just now begun to use it and only have a couple hours with it.  But I thought I'd share what I immediately notice. 

I'm not sure if it's lacking in bass because of the detail it's providing to the 58X and I just haven't noticed it.  Could it be that it's just delivering a clean signal and the 58X naturally lean more towards the mid/highs?  4.5x gain powers the T50RP's pretty well.  Surprisingly well, actually.  It feels a little bright but I'm impressed how it handles the planars and with no noise.  Detail tends to splinter on the T50RP the louder you crank the knob in high gain, but still sounds clean.

Will report later, most likely tomorrow with more of my experience!


----------



## ExacoMvm (Dec 11, 2018)

bequietjk said:


> -Zero hiss and noise floor with Senn 58X. HUGE plus.


How can you tell when there's hiss/noise coming from the amp/dac and not the source file? I personally never heard anything like that or some big difference between onboard, retro/oldschool mp3 player, 3 low end laptops from ~2k10, 2low end phones ( ~2015-2016 w/ 90$ MSRP ) and E10K. All the differences i can hear is only in the source files itself e.g. one song is noisy in flac while same song is clean af on youtube or the opposite and the AMP doesn't change a thing on both 4XX and 598.  P.S. My hearing is superb.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@ExacoMvm If you have a hiss/noise from the amp itself, you can unplug the source and you should still be able to hear it. It's unlikely to get louder as you turn up the volume if it's the noise floor of the amp. If you plug in the source (but don't play any music) and notice a hiss/noise, and it gets louder as you turn up the volume on your source, then you know the source is the culprit and you are just amplifying the source noise with your amp.


----------



## bequietjk

Right.  I completely agree with ck.

The issue I had with my A100 amp was that even just having the amp powered on without any source input (RCA's attached) with my headphones on there is an audible static noise.  This is not the case with the Atom.  In fact both in low and high gain and the knob cranked all the way up, there is no noise that I can report.  It's ultra silent.


----------



## ExacoMvm

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @ExacoMvm If you have a hiss/noise from the amp itself, you can unplug the source and you should still be able to hear it. It's unlikely to get louder as you turn up the volume if it's the noise floor of the amp. If you plug in the source (but don't play any music) and notice a hiss/noise, and it gets louder as you turn up the volume on your source, then you know the source is the culprit and you are just amplifying the source noise with your amp.


Oh, got it, but not always the amp is the case, for example on my E10K only 598 has noise/whooshing on high volume when nothing is playing, i guess it's overamping it in some way. While 4XX and iphone IEM is dead silent.


----------



## bequietjk

Not sure how I feel about using this for the set of cans, but HD600 are on their way.  Been wanting these for a VERY long time, and they're $249.00 on amazon.  Price matched with bhphoto and placed the order asap!  I'll report back with my experience


----------



## bequietjk

Ok so I will say this.  The detail and transparency in the Atom amp to the 58X is insane.  I'm hearing the musicality of things much more presently, though I do miss the power of the A100.  In that there is a certain strength or "punch" with the A100.  But the benefits imo of switching to the Atom leave me no regrets.  I'm happy with this.

Someone in the A100 thread mentioned something about using a tube preamp for the A100 and this is something I'm very interested in.  I've reached out to John for more information regarding using a preamp with the Atom and am waiting for a response now.  If I can gain power and more dynamics using a preamp with this amp I think I will have my ideal setup.  I wonder what the Sunrise or Horizon from Garage1217 used as preamps in this configuration would result in.  I must know!


----------



## bequietjk

Considering adding in a Project Horizon III before the Atom, after OL DAC 0_0


----------



## mushin1989

Can anyone comment on whether the Atom should be able to drive T50 RPs (e.g., planar magnetics). I'm having my second go-round with the Emotiva A-100 right now, and I can't tell if I'm completely crazy or if something just sounds *off*. Like, muddy, messy, whatever. I have the jumpers in for 'high gain', and yea, the hissing is really an issue. I'm thinking about cutting my losses, trying to sell the A-100, and going with the Atom. As a successor to the O2, I've read that the O2 had sufficient current to drive T50s/didn't really result in any issues with those headphones, yet the Atom has more power.

Any experience or insight with this is much appreciated.


----------



## jimbop54

Bequietjk:

I don’t think you understand the difference between a preamp and an amp.

A preamp is used to boost the input signal to match the line level signal and an amplifier is used to amplify the line level signal to get sound to the speakers or headphones.

There are tube preamps and solid state preamps, just as there are tube amplifiers and solid state amplifiers.

The Sunrise and Horizon units you mention are amplifiers (not preamps).

You shouldn’t run two “amplifiers” in series.


----------



## bequietjk

@jimbop54 Ok.  That's definitely what I was wanting to know and I was told double amping isn't recommended.  I thought that if the unit has preamp outputs that it would act the same way a preamp would.  My intention was to utilize the 2 amplifiers together someway so that I could get more power to the headphones.


----------



## Seijuro

I'm not going to sell my Jotunheim multibit because it has a balanced connector but is the Atom amp + OL DAC or EL AMP + EL DAC combo an improvement? Reviewers have called them extremely clean with low THD (lower than the jotunheim looking at the specs).


----------



## Makiah S

I really enjoy my EL Dac + Atom combo but I can't say how it compares to the JOT


----------



## ACDOAN

Mshenay said:


> Reserved For Full 2 Part Feature Mini Feature & Comparison added below




S/E input but four pin balanced headphone output ! The foxtex is not a fully balanced headphone amp, period.


----------



## Makiah S

ACDOAN said:


> S/E input but four pin balanced headphone output ! The foxtex is not a fully balanced headphone amp, period.



It's a DAC/Amp, and the specs do not indicate if the DAC operates balanced or single end'd, how ever I would assume given that it's an all in one unit it would be a balanced DAC topology feeding into a Balanced Amp. If Fostex Designed the Dac to operate Single end'd and choose to offer balanced amplification only that would... an interesting choice, but I see no given indication either way. 

Still the unit isn't resolving enough nor powerful enough, an while I don't see how the correction adds anything to this thread I do appreciate your participating and your viewing the video!


----------



## bequietjk

I love my ol dac + atom + 58X combo!  Not so much with my HD600 but with the 58X I'm really digging it.  Probably be even better with better source files but for what it is I enjoy it.  It's a great fun and budget friendly setup.


----------



## mabuk

bequietjk said:


> I love my ol dac + atom + 58X combo!  Not so much with my HD600 but with the 58X I'm really digging it.  Probably be even better with better source files but for what it is I enjoy it.  It's a great fun and budget friendly setup.


HD600's sound too lean for my taste with low impedance amps. Bought a schiit loki to fatten up the sound - you might want to try it, it's actually good fun tweaking the sound to compensate for a particular headphones perceived deficiencies/response curve.


----------



## HoHGamer

I have a question for you more knowledgeable guys. I have a set of AKG Q701 Quincy Jones series and looking for a good entry level amp with a budget of $100. 
Now my hearing sucks so loudness is probably the #1 need.  Between The JDS Atom and Magni 3, which would be the better choice for someone half deaf needing power and loudness?


----------



## Seijuro

HoHGamer said:


> I have a question for you more knowledgeable guys. I have a set of AKG Q701 Quincy Jones series and looking for a good entry level amp with a budget of $100.
> Now my hearing sucks so loudness is probably the #1 need.  Between The JDS Atom and Magni 3, which would be the better choice for someone half deaf needing power and loudness?



I entered the Q701 impedance and sensitivity into the calculator at Digizoid and while the Magni 3 is the more powerful amp, both can drive the headphones to painful listening levels (120 db i.e. louder than a jackhammer). You're good on either in the sense of hearing the music. The Magni 3 is made out of metal and is the better built and looking amp IMO while the Atom is made of high quality plastic but the difference is what is on the inside. The Atom is the cleaner sounding amp with lower distortion and would be my preference at that price range.


----------



## Makiah S

I have an AKG k702 in my own personal collection and I quite like it with the Atom

They said before the only people who may find this amp isn't for them or those of you that own legacy planar magnetics, like my HE 560 sounds a bit too soft on the Atom. That said I have yet to find a dynamic that I didn't like with Atom, even both of my old-school 70s n 80s AKG k240s sound excellent from it.


----------



## HoHGamer

Thank you guys very much, and the tip on the calculator is fantastic.


----------



## HoHGamer

Well guys i broke down and got it. It is here at the house and i got two words so far

Holy sheeeit! 

This completely blows my prior amp, the FiiO e10K out of the water. $99 or $114 shipped is highway robbery.
I am just going to enjoy it tonight with a copy of dire straights, maybe some Boston if the mood flows that direction.
Then do a bit of a review in a few days when i have had some time to really test the different genres of music i enjoy and tinker with Equalizer APO.
Thank you all again.


----------



## escalibur

Seijuro said:


> I'm not going to sell my Jotunheim multibit because it has a balanced connector but is the Atom amp + OL DAC or EL AMP + EL DAC combo an improvement? Reviewers have called them extremely clean with low THD (lower than the jotunheim looking at the specs).


Jotunheim's DAC could definitely be better considering it's price: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...dsd-black-label-dacs-and-headphone-amps.3717/ Multibit also looks messy: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...d-review-of-schiit-bifrost-multibit-dac.2319/


----------



## nlowran

Could this drive the Aeon's?


----------



## BobG55

My JDS Labs lineup is as follows :

*O2 *&/ or* Atom Amp > OL DAC > Subjective 3 *_and I really like the sound considering the overall price.  All of my headphones sound very good w/ this lineup : _*HD600, HD650, Q701/ Austria, HE500, RS1 w/ buttons & GS1000i*.  

Personally I prefer these affordable JDS Labs products to the Schiit affordable products which, I have also owned but never really liked.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@BobG55 Have you developed a preference between the Atom and O2 yet or does it depend on the headphones being used?


----------



## bequietjk

I am super satisfied with the high gain and powering my HD600's.  When it comes to high gain I'm always skeptical and have this weird feeling that it isn't good, or that I'm sacrificing somewhere for more power.  But the 600's sound clean and slightly warm on the Atom.  If I didn't invest so much into my Project Horizon I would be just fine and more than content with my Atom.  Easy power driving the 58X.  Such a good value amp.


----------



## BobG55

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @BobG55 Have you developed a preference between the Atom and O2 yet or does it depend on the headphones being used?



I find the Atom to be an overall _warmer _sounding amp & the O2 to be a more _dynamic _sounding amp.  Both are pretty good with it comes to detail.  They also both do well with all of my headphones.  I haven't truly focused on how which headphone sounds with which amp since I've only had the Atom for about a  week.  

What I would say though is that both amps sound quite good with well produced music regardless of the headphone I'm using.  As I stated at the beginning of my answer the Atom is definitely a _warmer _sounding amp, to my ears.  I'll need more time and focus on which headphones I'm listening to to give a better & more accurate answer to your question * ckhirnings113*.


----------



## Emmett

Would this be a good combination with a DAP (Pioneer XPD-30R)? It looks like I could just run a 3.5 cable from the dap to the 3.5 input of the Atom.

Aldo would this be a good way to connect to my PC with the same connection?


----------



## Bmxant (Jan 12, 2019)

I got my JDS Atom the other day as an amp replacement for my Xonar STX. Was on a budget, so I'm still using the Xonar as a dac using RCA cables. My problem is that I'm experiencing clipping and there's pretty much no bass unless I'm at a REALLY loud volume.

Can the Xonar's DAC not handle the Atom?_ The volume fluctuations are really friggin annoying._

TR-X00 Ebony / Xonar STX / JDS Atom


----------



## bequietjk

I wonder if it has to do with settings in the Xonar software?


----------



## Bmxant (Jan 12, 2019)

bequietjk said:


> I wonder if it has to do with settings in the Xonar software?


Not sure to be honest, I've tried a lot of different combinations of settings. Google is telling me nothing too, I think I've searched every possible word combination for the issue.

This Xonar card is also around 9 years old, maybe it can't handle load anymore?


----------



## HoHGamer (Jan 12, 2019)

Bmxant said:


> I got my JDS Atom the other day as an amp replacement for my Xonar STX. Was on a budget, so I'm still using the Xonar as a dac using RCA cables. My problem is that I'm experiencing clipping and there's pretty much no bass unless I'm at a REALLY loud volume.
> 
> Can the Xonar's DAC not handle the Atom?_ The volume fluctuations are really friggin annoying._
> 
> TR-X00 Ebony / Xonar STX / JDS Atom




I was able to solve the clipping issues by using Equalizer APO, (Peace version) and ticking the prevent clipping option.
I was also able to eliminate clipping using low gain and increasing the preamplification till i was able to achieve a comfortable volume on the Atom.
Both options work well, however the aforementioned one has a better amplification.

I am using the Quincy Jones AKG's so bass is a tiny bit better than your other AKG 700 series options from my understanding of other reviews of the entire series, but i was also able to achieve a better bass using this equalizer by running my preferred bass and high boost preset option.


----------



## Bmxant

HoHGamer said:


> I was able to solve the clipping issues by using Equalizer APO, (Peace version) and ticking the prevent clipping option.
> I was also able to eliminate clipping using low gain and increasing the preamplification till i was able to achieve a comfortable volume on the Atom.
> Both options work well, however the aforementioned one has a better amplification.
> 
> I am using the Quincy Jones AKG's so bass is a tiny bit better than your other AKG 700 series options from my understanding of other reviews of the entire series, but i was also able to achieve a better bass using this equalizer by running my preferred bass and high boost preset option.



It keeps pushing pre-amplification down to where it's defeating the purpose of trying to get acceptable bass. The bass was cut in half coming from the Xonar's amp with the same EQ, maybe even less than half to be honest. My Ultrasone 2500 Pro's have more bass than my X00's do at the moment. The odd thing is that there's no clipping using my Xonar card without the Atom.

I'll play with the pre-amp setting again and try to increase it instead of letting it automatically decrease. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## HoHGamer

Bmxant said:


> It keeps pushing pre-amplification down to where it's defeating the purpose of trying to get acceptable bass. The bass was cut in half coming from the Xonar's amp with the same EQ, maybe even less than half to be honest. My Ultrasone 2500 Pro's have more bass than my X00's do at the moment. The odd thing is that there's no clipping using my Xonar card without the Atom.
> 
> I'll play with the pre-amp setting again and try to increase it instead of letting it automatically decrease.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!



You'll have to use the EQ to add bass as you prefer, i just use the preset Bass+High Boost. 
One of the downsides to that particular software is it wont show you exactly what frequency bands are clipping so you can adjust it without making it a guessing game. 
If anyone knows of a EQ software capable of that and doesn't cost a ton lmk.


----------



## Bmxant (Jan 14, 2019)

HoHGamer said:


> You'll have to use the EQ to add bass as you prefer, i just use the preset Bass+High Boost.
> One of the downsides to that particular software is it wont show you exactly what frequency bands are clipping so you can adjust it without making it a guessing game.
> If anyone knows of a EQ software capable of that and doesn't cost a ton lmk.



The only way to get it to stop clipping is to remove EQ, and without EQ there's almost no bass at all, it actually sounds like a cheap K-mart headset when using the amp, so I'm not sure what's wrong. When I had the CTH I experienced the same clipping issue too, but there's never any clipping when plugged directly into the Xonar.

Edit: It sounds a bit better with a 5+db 140hz Low shelf filter, but it's still...erm.."off"


----------



## waynes world

I have the Massdrop Grace SDAC and I'm looking for an amp to pair with it. 

Anyone using the SDAC + Atom?


----------



## corgifall

Been using the atom with my smsl su-8 the past few days. Brightest amp I’ve heard compared to the liquid spark, fiio q5 and p20 amp I have. While I’m not a huge fan of bright sounding audio equipment I do like the detail I hear through it. I do have a complaint about how crappy the knob is and how bad the channel imbalance is. I have to have the right channel +2 dB and it’s irritating. My other amps don’t exhibit this problem. Easy fix though via the windows driver though.


----------



## Makiah S

I reach out to the JDS Labs guys see if they can fix the channel imbalance

And this is a subjective hobby so you all welcome to hear whatever you'd like to hear but for me in my experience in with the vast collection of amps that I have I don't really find the Atom to be either warm or bright...

It reflects totally reflects the presentation of your DAC much like a lot of the most expensive amps to again that the only felt that I have it sometimes lacks a little bit of detail and resolve

And if you're using it with a hard drive headphone like a planar magnetic then yeah you're probably going to be missing out on some low frequency body and impact because the amp only does one 1 watt out, so of course if you're used to having a certain level of Base presents and you moved to an amp that has less bass presents you're going to perceive that is brightness even though the amp isnt an adding anything

And really anytime I've listened to a bright solid state piece of equipment it's one that's had added noise or distortion on the top end that adds this false sense of emphasis in the top end, and again the Adam isn't going to add that kind of noise or Distortion to create that brightness so again I imagine what you're hearing is a lack of low body which is still again you perceive that is being bright you're absolutely correct


----------



## corgifall

I plan to bug them eventually to see about the channel imbalance maybe once the hype slows down. I know they were out of stock when I told a friend to buy the atom a few days ago. I agree with what you're saying. It is bright on the top end for me but I didn't lose any bass at all, just get a nice clean sound across the board and I think I'm just not used to a clean sound so it seems bright to me. I have the sh-8 incoming to pair with my smsl dac to see how that sounds balanced but I do recommend the atom for its price and I get no hiss from my iems or full size cans and I'm rather impressed with the atom for sure.


----------



## bequietjk

If what has been said about the SDAC is true my guess is that it would be very nice paired with the Atom.


----------



## Bmxant

What are you guys experiencing channel imbalance with? Only IEM's?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Atom review is now online on HFN as well: https://www.headfonia.com/review-jds-labs-atom/


----------



## corgifall

Bmxant said:


> What are you guys experiencing channel imbalance with? Only IEM's?



I'm having issues with my iems and full size cans. Tried different rca cables and no luck. Should be a easy send back for repair. It's definitely a volume knob related issue.


----------



## corgifall (Apr 13, 2020)

20-30% I need to drop the left channel 2 db and at 50-70ish percent I'm dropping the right channel 2-3 db so it might just be a bad knob. I haven't heard any real complaints about this and with the crazy amount they're probably shipping I imagine I got lucky and got a defective unit. Fingers crossed its an easy replacement.

Edit: JDS labs did offer to look at the unit and replace if needed. My roommate ended up using it and offsetting the channels in windows and that doesn’t bother him at all. He has been using it since pretty much launch when I bought it and has had no problems.


----------



## HoHGamer

Can one of you guys test this issue of channel imbalance for me?

I am playing this song and only get audio in the left channel at first. As it goes on it balances out:


Other songs so far i have not produced the same results, however this same song does the same thing on another video here:


Yet on this video of the same song, i cannot reproduce the same results:


Anyone able to elaborate on what is going on here? I understand youtube has very sketchy quality so i am hoping that is all it is.


----------



## bequietjk

I think wish you were here starts in one channel (left?)  and then balances out once his voice comes in.  Not too sure on the original recording but I have heard it that way before.

Btw, yes the Atom volume knob sucks.  Let's be honest lol.  I love the little amp but man the knob can use some work.


----------



## corgifall

Youtube has been tested for quality before and it's not ideal or constant quality wise for sure and I must agree with bequietjk, they could of used a better knob for sure but oh well the performance is nice.


----------



## loki993 (Jan 18, 2019)

I hear good thing about this amp but it's mostly from Reddit which I trust about as far as I can throw it.

Here is the thing I had an Element for a while and I eventually sold it because ultimately I didn't like it very much. It provided plenty of clean power but it was also too clinical, flat and and ultimately not very exciting/musical, for me.  Ive heard similar thing about the O2, but Ive never personally heard an O2. The element is the only JDS thing Ive heard so the question is......is this the JDS house sound or does the Atom sound significantly different when compared to an O2 or say an Element, or EL Amp?


----------



## Anshin

Remember to put sound to mono when you're testing channel imbalances. The imbalance should be smaller if you put it on low-gain mode


----------



## Bmxant

corgifall said:


> I'm having issues with my iems and full size cans. Tried different rca cables and no luck. Should be a easy send back for repair. It's definitely a volume knob related issue.



No issues here with my TR-X00's, I can hear it when it's whisper quiet and then it disappears around 7:00-7:30, but that's better than most amps from what I've read.


----------



## corgifall

Anshin said:


> Remember to put sound to mono when you're testing channel imbalances. The imbalance should be smaller if you put it on low-gain mode



I did that just now to double check and same result. The jds labs rep seemed confused as well as I and said when the tested it they would let me know what they found.


----------



## Anshin

corgifall said:


> I did that just now to double check and same result. The jds labs rep seemed confused as well as I and said when the tested it they would let me know what they found.


Damn, that seems really indictive. Keep us all posted on how this works out.


----------



## corgifall

They think its a connection problem, which makes sense, I'm thinking a defective encoder for the knob. Could be a fault for the headphone jack as well since both 3.5 and rca inputs had the same problem. I emailed them this morning and they got back to me right away so I'm impressed right off the bat.


----------



## Seijuro

waynes world said:


> I have the Massdrop Grace SDAC and I'm looking for an amp to pair with it.
> 
> Anyone using the SDAC + Atom?



I am using the Grace SDAC with the Massdrop THX 789 and it sounds great being an extremely low distortion clean amp. The Atom is also very low distortion and would be a nice pairing with a steal price. Better than the Magni which is also in the Atom's price range.


----------



## waynes world

Seijuro said:


> I am using the Grace SDAC with the Massdrop THX 789 and it sounds great being an extremely low distortion clean amp. The Atom is also very low distortion and would be a nice pairing with a steal price. Better than the Magni which is also in the Atom's price range.



Thanks. I'm also looking at the Liquid Spark. I guess they are both great and very comparable and that one could flip a coin. But I am leaning towards the Spark because I have read that it is a smidge warmer (and maybe even a bit "tubey"), which I think I would prefer.


----------



## RenEh

Would this be sufficient for lcd2c’s or Ananda's? Should I be looking at the thx 789 instead? Currently using the Magni/modi 3, but wondering if I’m getting the most out of those two headphones keeps me up at night :/


----------



## snip3r77

loki993 said:


> I hear good thing about this amp but it's mostly from Reddit which I trust about as far as I can throw it.
> 
> Here is the thing I had an Element for a while and I eventually sold it because ultimately I didn't like it very much. It provided plenty of clean power but it was also too clinical, flat and and ultimately not very exciting/musical, for me.  Ive heard similar thing about the O2, but Ive never personally heard an O2. The element is the only JDS thing Ive heard so the question is......is this the JDS house sound or does the Atom sound significantly different when compared to an O2 or say an Element, or EL Amp?


I wonder if there is much difference btw o2 and atom


----------



## BobG55

snip3r77 said:


> I wonder if there is much difference btw o2 and atom



I find the Atom neutral overall & the O2 to be more dynamic.  I like both.  Again, the thing to remember that's very important is the quality of the recording.  In order to truly compare, in this case two headphone amps, I always make sure that I'm listening to well produced music.


----------



## snip3r77

BobG55 said:


> I find the Atom neutral overall & the O2 to be more dynamic.  I like both.  Again, the thing to remember that's very important is the quality of the recording.  In order to truly compare, in this case two headphone amps, I always make sure that I'm listening to well produced music.



Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## bequietjk

Im in love.

The Atom is a wonderful piece of equipment.


----------



## bequietjk (Jan 21, 2019)

Current rig.  <3


----------



## bequietjk

Topping D10 on the way so I may use spdif coax on the ENOG2 and hopefully clean up some USB transfer.  Currently using the preamp on the Atom for my PHIII and it all sounds so wonderful.


----------



## BabetakCZE

So far I am very pleased with Atom. No scratchy pot, no sound compression just great sound.
I feared that Atom will be clinical or not musical but opposite is true.
Great sound, I like Modi 3 + Atom combo more than Chord Mojo.


----------



## 424358

I'm thinking about this amp to power my SZ1000. Yay or nay?

Also can be used as a preamp for my Micca PB42X speakers. But do I need RCA for that or can I use a 3.5mm aux?


----------



## MacMan31

BabetakCZE said:


> So far I am very pleased with Atom. No scratchy pot, no sound compression just great sound.
> I feared that Atom will be clinical or not musical but opposite is true.
> Great sound, I like Modi 3 + Atom combo more than Chord Mojo.



Could it's musical nature depend on which DAC is being used?


----------



## BabetakCZE (Jan 27, 2019)

MacMan31 said:


> Could it's musical nature depend on which DAC is being used?


It is possible (at least partially).
I tried the Atom with my Aune M1s DAP as a source and the sound was still quite musical.
Atom is definitely natural sounding AMP. With Modi 3 it is full bodied, natural sound.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 27, 2019)

Seijuro said:


> I am using the Grace SDAC with the Massdrop THX 789 and it sounds great being an extremely low distortion clean amp. The Atom is also very low distortion and would be a nice pairing with a steal price. Better than the Magni which is also in the Atom's price range.


This extremely low distortion value is pushing out placebo.  I heard this amp and it was really bright and it's really within the same class of sonic characteristics as something like O2.

What I realized after listening to so called extremly low THD is that, it doesn't matter beyond a certain value, and that low level of THD is not inaudibly distinguishible, and the value doesn't speak for amp's characteristics.

There a bit of hype regarding 789.


----------



## tamleo (Jan 27, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> This extremely low distortion value is pushing out placebo.  I heard this amp and it was really bright and it's really within the same class of sonic characteristics as something like O2.
> 
> What I realized after listening to so called extremly low THD is that, it doesn't matter beyond a certain value, and that low level of THD is not inaudibly distinguishible, and the value doesn't speak for amp's characteristics.
> 
> There a bit of hype regarding 789.


Hi,
Can you please compare the Atom to a Schiit amp that you heard? I have many Schiit amps and I feel most of them are bright. Thanks


----------



## BabetakCZE

I am not "SilverEars" but I've heard the Magni 3 and it was bright and harsh compared to the Atom.


----------



## bequietjk

For me I went PC > Fiio D3 > Magni 3 and it was shrill to me.  Detail was fantastic but it was bright for sure.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

The review said weight can be added via custom order. 

Explain?


----------



## BabetakCZE

The Atom is very light due to plastic chassis. It moves very easily when you plugging or unplugging headphones. 
They can add weights into it so the Atom will be moving less easily .


----------



## BobG55

My JDS Labs audio system lineup, from l to r : Atom amp, O2 amp, Subjective 3 equalizer, OL DAC.  The rest : Teac PD-H600 CD player (connected via optical cable w/ OL DAC) & Hifiman HE-500.  The overall sound is pretty freakin' amazing. 

Apologies for the blurry photograph.   Taken w/ my MacBook Pro Photo Booth camera (low quality).


----------



## BobG55 (Jan 31, 2019)

If anyone is interested or knows someone who might be, I'm selling my Atom amp.  Purchased on Dec. 31.  It's like new.  Send me a PM.  I'm asking $80 US, it includes s&h via Canada Post, w/ insurance and tracking no. + signature upon delivery.  Receipt comes w/ the amp., also includes original boxes for amp & power adapter.


----------



## Anshin

Looking to buy an Atom Amp in the EU!


----------



## tamleo

BobG55 said:


> If anyone is interested or knows someone who might be, I'm selling my Atom amp.  Purchased on Dec. 31.  It's like new.  Send me a PM.  I'm asking $80 US, it includes s&h via Canada Post, w/ insurance and tracking no. + signature upon delivery.  Receipt comes w/ the amp., also includes original boxes for amp & power adapter.


Hello. May i ask why you sell the Atom not the O2? thanks


----------



## dw1narso

bequietjk said:


> Current rig.  <3


How was the Atom sounds compared to Project Horizon?


----------



## JazzGMster30

bequietjk said:


> Im in love.
> 
> The Atom is a wonderful piece of equipment.



Me too.  I've had mine for a few days.  Previously I was running my K7XX's with just an Ifi Nano iDSD LE and it didn't have enough juice (though I quite like the DAC).  I've now got the Atom paired with the iDSD and it's a nice match.  The sound now has much more authority and weight.  The AKG's have really come to life.  This really is a stellar amp and for $99 it's a steal IMHO.


----------



## bequietjk (Feb 1, 2019)

dw1narso said:


> How was the Atom sounds compared to Project Horizon?



To me the Horizon is in a different league.  The soundstage and imaging differ from tube to tube but it's generally larger than the Atom.  The Atom seems to be more focused and slightly more narrow, but with a cleaner sound.  Of course the Horizon is going to carry a tinge of grit because of it's tube-like nature, but the detail and experience is much more fulfilling to me.  When you take the attenuator module off using the jumper in the Horizon you get an insane amount of volume, and my HD600's love it.

I sold my Atom, but if I had to recommend a low budget powerhouse, it would definitely be it.  I love my Horizon and chose it over the Atom but have no issue recommending the latter.  It's fantastic.

*Also, consider the Horizon is designed for higher impedence cans.  The Atom is targeted and caters to a much larger roster of headphones.


----------



## dw1narso

bequietjk said:


> To me the Horizon is in a different league.  The soundstage and imaging differ from tube to tube but it's generally larger than the Atom.  The Atom seems to be more focused and slightly more narrow, but with a cleaner sound.  Of course the Horizon is going to carry a tinge of grit because of it's tube-like nature, but the detail and experience is much more fulfilling to me.  When you take the attenuator module off using the jumper in the Horizon you get an insane amount of volume, and my HD600's love it.
> 
> I sold my Atom, but if I had to recommend a low budget powerhouse, it would definitely be it.  I love my Horizon and chose it over the Atom but have no issue recommending the latter.  It's fantastic.
> 
> *Also, consider the Horizon is designed for higher impedence cans.  The Atom is targeted and caters to a much larger roster of headphones.



Thanks.. That is very good insight...

I feel like JDS is testing the water with Atom... I wonder whether JDS would make the next iteration of Atom, with say.. dual parallel LME49600... (I read somewhere that they plan the replacement of Element)


----------



## leeperry

dw1narso said:


> I feel like JDS is testing the water with Atom... I wonder whether JDS would make the next iteration of Atom, with say.. dual parallel LME49600


Good point, what opamps run Atom please?

Shame they can't be rolled otherwise I would have ordered one.


----------



## dw1narso

leeperry said:


> Good point, what opamps run Atom please?


LME49600 + NJM2068


----------



## dw1narso

There's currently Neurochrome HP-1 amp, which is like supercharged Atom


----------



## dw1narso

For the people with handy-many hands..
There's DIP8 to SOIC8 adapter

  

Though.. Most likely having such an adapter + DIP8 op amp would detriment the performance of the amp...


----------



## Mad Max

If that even fits to begin with.


----------



## MacMan31

waynes world said:


> I have the Massdrop Grace SDAC and I'm looking for an amp to pair with it.
> 
> Anyone using the SDAC + Atom?



I'm curious about the SDAC plus Atom pair as well. I have the SDAC and I'm considering either the Massdrop O2 amp or the Atom.


----------



## leeperry (Feb 3, 2019)

dw1narso said:


> LME49600 + NJM2068


OK thanks, epically bland combination and to top it off case is made of plastic so not immune to EMI/RFI, I don't care how it measures.


----------



## waynes world

MacMan31 said:


> I'm curious about the SDAC plus Atom pair as well. I have the SDAC and I'm considering either the Massdrop O2 amp or the Atom.



Not to take away from the Atom (I'm sure its great), but I ended up with the liquid spark, and the sdac+spark is a rather nice combo.


----------



## Makiah S

loki993 said:


> I hear good thing about this amp but it's mostly from Reddit which I trust about as far as I can throw it.
> 
> Here is the thing I had an Element for a while and I eventually sold it because ultimately I didn't like it very much. It provided plenty of clean power but it was also too clinical, flat and and ultimately not very exciting/musical, for me.  Ive heard similar thing about the O2, but Ive never personally heard an O2. The element is the only JDS thing Ive heard so the question is......is this the JDS house sound or does the Atom sound significantly different when compared to an O2 or say an Element, or EL Amp?



Well I was the first on Reddit to actually hear the atom n post about, so I'll b repeating myself

The element all in one is my least favorite JDS Product, 

That said the Atom mirrors whatever your dac outputs. It's very very linear assuming your not bathing it in RF or pulling RF noise into u system from another component. 

So aside from only having 1w continuous its wonderful. N that 1w is good for modern planars like the Alara or Hifiman HE 4XX, but not legacy stuff like a PreFazor LCD 2 or Gen 1 HE 560

Plus theres the pre out. It's well worth the $100 especially in today's market of more efficient dynamic n planar cans


----------



## MacMan31

waynes world said:


> Not to take away from the Atom (I'm sure its great), but I ended up with the liquid spark, and the sdac+spark is a rather nice combo.



Thanks for the suggestion. I've checked the LS before and it seems to have overall great reviews. But the look is horrible. At least the O2 would match the SDAC and the Atom would still look decent with the SDAC stacked on top as well. Seems I can only order from the Monoprice website though.  I recall trying to order some stuff from them a number of years ago to ship to Canada and the shipping cost was very high. Seems they have possibly corrected that as shipping cost would be as low as $20 depending on the delivery option I choose. So it would be $120 US which is $157 Canadian.


----------



## bboris77

A quick question - how warm does the Atom run in terms of temperature? I am asking because I want to put my DAC on top of it.


----------



## Makiah S

bboris77 said:


> A quick question - how warm does the Atom run in terms of temperature? I am asking because I want to put my DAC on top of it.



Quite cool from my experience, I have it atop of my EL Dac with a piece of Weather Insulation [foam with adhesive] at the back end and I've had no heat related dmg to either component of the foam atop of it


----------



## bboris77

Mshenay said:


> Quite cool from my experience, I have it atop of my EL Dac with a piece of Weather Insulation [foam with adhesive] at the back end and I've had no heat related dmg to either component of the foam atop of it


I am actually going to do the opposite and put my D50 on top of it as it is smaller and heavier. Does the top of the Atom get warm at all?


----------



## Makiah S

Nope, at least not in my home/system as always ymmv


----------



## bboris77

Mshenay said:


> Well I was the first on Reddit to actually hear the atom n post about, so I'll b repeating myself
> 
> The element all in one is my least favorite JDS Product,
> 
> ...


Have you had any issues with radio interference with the Atom?


----------



## Makiah S

bboris77 said:


> Have you had any issues with radio interference with the Atom?


I have not, I only mention RF as I used to live near an actual radio station and some products were... far worse than others

Though in my newish place I've had very little issues. An with the ATOM non what so ever


----------



## bboris77

Mshenay said:


> I have not, I only mention RF as I used to live near an actual radio station and some products were... far worse than others
> 
> Though in my newish place I've had very little issues. An with the ATOM non what so ever


That is a coincidence because I live close to an airport, and there is this radar ping that some products are more susceptible to. I have had issues with product issues in metal enclosures (Schiit Mani) but most were ok. I don’t think metal shielding is sufficient on its own. If a product is well designed and has proper rfi filtering, it should be ok. Sounds to me like the Atom has no issues with rfi, otherwise it would be all over the forums.


----------



## Makiah S

bboris77 said:


> That is a coincidence because I live close to an airport, and there is this radar ping that some products are more susceptible to. I have had issues with product issues in metal enclosures (Schiit Mani) but most were ok. I don’t think metal shielding is sufficient on its own. If a product is well designed and has proper rfi filtering, it should be ok. Sounds to me like the Atom has no issues with rfi, otherwise it would be all over the forums.


Hah!

Go figure, I tested the JDS Labs THE Element in that apartment and I had no issues,  the Metal Encased Element didn't have any issues when I lived right near a Radio Station so I imagine the Plastic Enclosed Atom should like wise work well even in an area with more RF than normal


----------



## bequietjk

@bboris77  the Atom runs lightly warm, just warmer than cool.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dragon13

Has anyone used the Atom with LCD-2C? I'm considering buying an Atom for the bedroom. I'm very very happy with the EL Amp. So much that it's making me want to sell my Magni 3 and buy the Atom.


----------



## onslash

nlowran said:


> Could this drive the Aeon's?


i have the aeon flow open and this amp is excellent. Its much better than the magni 3. With low gain there is practically no noise at all its the best $99 on an amp you can spend. Build quality however is another thing, the atom is plastic and the knobs feels cheap, that is the only drawback i guess.


----------



## jaco61 (Feb 8, 2019)

This amp is just wonderful, best one out of all I had here and all of them were much pricier.
Inspirated by  ASR forum I ordered one directly from Jds to be sent to EU.
So as there is no need for more power and a balanced output this amp does not leave anything more to be desired. The performance is simply fantastic!
It seems even regardless of the higher price here in Europe the Atom is one of the most remarkable amps around. A stunning little beast  ... in just a poor plastic suit.


----------



## onslash

BabetakCZE said:


> I am not "SilverEars" but I've heard the Magni 3 and it was bright and harsh compared to the Atom.


i think so too, the atom is clearer but less harsh


----------



## nlowran

Thanks for your reply! I ended up getting the Element becuase it looked cool and didn't want a stack of stuff on my desk.


----------



## warbles

helloo... I have a Sabaj DA3 which,as it turns out, I find myself not listening to much at all! I always end up plugged instead into my Topping NX!s! The quality of the recordings that I listen to (mostly via Spotify Premium) just reveals waaay too many shortcomings intrinsic to the recordings themselves and the somewhat 'clinical', even 'thin' sound of the Sabaj so often only seems to make these even more distressing. Wheres the little Topping just seems to make the best of all of 'em, somehow, especially with its ample, and undistorting volume reserve that the DA3 just does not possess. I use the best 'Chi-Fi' IEMs I can afford almost exclusively now (as the Chinese over-ears I bought - nearly all of 'em, proved unlistenable to me - you just cannot get anything like undistorted sound with those at high, emotionally-stirring volume levels, my favourite spot!). 


And so... my question is!  WILL I increase the pleasure I get through my NX!s by getting a JDS Atom Amp or a Monoprice Liquid Spark? Or will that take me in the Sabaj DA3 direction again? Should I get a bigger ass Topping instead? And if so, which one? 


Thanking you all very much for hearing me out! I'd reeeally like to make an intelligent decison on this, naturellement...


----------



## hakka

Just got one of these to replace my broken Magni 3. Hooked everything up and plugged in my LCD 2Cs and was treated to the worst sound I've ever heard come out of a pair of headphones. I lasted about 15 minutes and had to turn it off. 

Came back a few hours later and noticed I had the Loki EQ turned off the whole time. Sounds great now LOL.


----------



## onslash

hakka said:


> Just got one of these to replace my broken Magni 3. Hooked everything up and plugged in my LCD 2Cs and was treated to the worst sound I've ever heard come out of a pair of headphones. I lasted about 15 minutes and had to turn it off.
> 
> Came back a few hours later and noticed I had the Loki EQ turned off the whole time. Sounds great now LOL.


if you think your lcd2c sounds that bad without eq then probably it just isn't the sound signature you prefer and you should sell it lol


----------



## hakka

onslash said:


> if you think your lcd2c sounds that bad without eq then probably it just isn't the sound signature you prefer and you should sell it lol



I don’t mean it was bypassed, it was powered down. If its in the signal path it needs to be powered up.


----------



## corgifall

warbles said:


> helloo... I have a Sabaj DA3 which,as it turns out, I find myself not listening to much at all! I always end up plugged instead into my Topping NX!s! The quality of the recordings that I listen to (mostly via Spotify Premium) just reveals waaay too many shortcomings intrinsic to the recordings themselves and the somewhat 'clinical', even 'thin' sound of the Sabaj so often only seems to make these even more distressing. Wheres the little Topping just seems to make the best of all of 'em, somehow, especially with its ample, and undistorting volume reserve that the DA3 just does not possess. I use the best 'Chi-Fi' IEMs I can afford almost exclusively now (as the Chinese over-ears I bought - nearly all of 'em, proved unlistenable to me - you just cannot get anything like undistorted sound with those at high, emotionally-stirring volume levels, my favourite spot!).
> 
> 
> And so... my question is!  WILL I increase the pleasure I get through my NX!s by getting a JDS Atom Amp or a Monoprice Liquid Spark? Or will that take me in the Sabaj DA3 direction again? Should I get a bigger ass Topping instead? And if so, which one?
> ...


Liquid spark is more laid back and gives you a warm fuzzy feeling when listening to music, jds atom will blow you away with detail and maybe cause treble murder to your ears depending on the cans used with them. For iems I like the liquid spark more. For normal over ears I think the atom wins. My roommate loves his treble so he loves the atom. I'm not a fan of super bright sounding signatures for normal listening and the atom ever so slightly breaks past that line once in awhile for me.


----------



## warbles

corgifall said:


> Liquid spark is more laid back and gives you a warm fuzzy feeling when listening to music, jds atom will blow you away with detail and maybe cause treble murder to your ears depending on the cans used with them. For iems I like the liquid spark more. For normal over ears I think the atom wins. My roommate loves his treble so he loves the atom. I'm not a fan of super bright sounding signatures for normal listening and the atom ever so slightly breaks past that line once in awhile for me.




Thanks for this response! But am I correct in assuming tho, that you haven't actually heard a Sabaj DA3 to compare ? To understand what I'm trying to avoid if I can by getting either of these amps?


----------



## corgifall

warbles said:


> Thanks for this response! But am I correct in assuming tho, that you haven't actually heard a Sabaj DA3 to compare ? To understand what I'm trying to avoid if I can by getting either of these amps?


Well that uses a sabre dac and the newer sabre in my dac still sounds bright when compared to the akm in my fiio q5 so I kinda know(maybe?). The atom doesn't sound nearly as bright on the q5 vs the smsl su-8 I mostly listen to which is my desktop setup. Idk if that helps at all.


----------



## rendyG

warbles said:


> Thanks for this response! But am I correct in assuming tho, that you haven't actually heard a Sabaj DA3 to compare ? To understand what I'm trying to avoid if I can by getting either of these amps?


Atom doesn't add much coloration to the DA3, that is the great thing about it. If you are using iems or easy to drive headphones, DA3 is sufficient (I love its balanced out btw). If you add Atom to the chain, you will just get more power, thus more volume and control to your drivers.


----------



## warbles

rendyG said:


> Atom doesn't add much coloration to the DA3, that is the great thing about it. If you are using iems or easy to drive headphones, DA3 is sufficient (I love its balanced out btw). If you add Atom to the chain, you will just get more power, thus more volume and control to your drivers.


May I ask how one gets to use the balanced output? Is that just a matter of acquiring the smaller plug to fit in there? The only cable that came with unit was for the unbalanced jack. Also, of course, what difference does the balanced output make to the sound, and why are the jack sizes different, anyway? Yours in hopeless ignorance, Warbles


----------



## warbles

corgifall said:


> Well that uses a sabre dac and the newer sabre in my dac still sounds bright when compared to the akm in my fiio q5 so I kinda know(maybe?). The atom doesn't sound nearly as bright on the q5 vs the smsl su-8 I mostly listen to which is my desktop setup. Idk if that helps at all.


ahh..so all these amps use the very same Sabre DAC? JDS, Monoprice, and Sabaj?


----------



## PointyFox

HoHGamer said:


> Can one of you guys test this issue of channel imbalance for me?
> 
> I am playing this song and only get audio in the left channel at first. As it goes on it balances out:
> 
> ...




lol. That's the way they're recorded. Also you have your left and right mixed up.


----------



## corgifall

warbles said:


> ahh..so all these amps use the very same Sabre DAC? JDS, Monoprice, and Sabaj?


Sabaj da3 is a dac/amp combo. Jds atom and liquid spark are only headphone amps. Feeding them via the da3 would actually be using the Sabre dac in the da3 and the amp of your choice. Since I don’t see a dedicated line out on da3 you would just have to set the da3 to max volume when feeding the signal from it to a headphone amp. With the atom you would only need a 3.5 to 3.5 aux cord and for the liquid spark you would need a 3.5 male to rca cable.


----------



## warbles

corgifall said:


> Sabaj da3 is a dac/amp combo. Jds atom and liquid spark are only headphone amps. Feeding them via the da3 would actually be using the Sabre dac in the da3 and the amp of your choice. Since I don’t see a dedicated line out on da3 you would just have to set the da3 to max volume when feeding the signal from it to a headphone amp. With the atom you would only need a 3.5 to 3.5 aux cord and for the liquid spark you would need a 3.5 male to rca cable.


thanks for this! I'm looking at the DA3 and there is ONLY the USB cable that goes from back of unit to source and the two bal & unbal output jacks on the front! How would I then feed the signal to another amp? I asked the Sabaj store on Ali but their communications in english are very limited


----------



## corgifall

warbles said:


> thanks for this! I'm looking at the DA3 and there is ONLY the USB cable that goes from back of unit to source and the two bal & unbal output jacks on the front! How would I then feed the signal to another amp? I asked the Sabaj store on Ali but their communications in english are very limited


You would just feed the signal from the 3.5 jack on the da3 to a headphone amp via a aux cable or 3.5 to rca cable. I would start at 80% volume on the da3 and if you don’t hear any distortion sound wise try it at max volume. The goal is to get as much volume feeding to the headphone amp without it sounding all distorted.


----------



## warbles

corgifall said:


> You would just feed the signal from the 3.5 jack on the da3 to a headphone amp via a aux cable or 3.5 to rca cable. I would start at 80% volume on the da3 and if you don’t hear any distortion sound wise try it at max volume. The goal is to get as much volume feeding to the headphone amp without it sounding all distorted.


so to experiment with my present amp only, a Topping NX1s, I just run an aux cable from the front unbalanced jack of DA3 to the input jack on the Topping where source normally goes? Then run my 'phones from the Topping?


----------



## PointyFox

corgifall said:


> Liquid spark is more laid back and gives you a warm fuzzy feeling when listening to music, jds atom will blow you away with detail and maybe cause treble murder to your ears depending on the cans used with them. For iems I like the liquid spark more. For normal over ears I think the atom wins. My roommate loves his treble so he loves the atom. I'm not a fan of super bright sounding signatures for normal listening and the atom ever so slightly breaks past that line once in awhile for me.



How can an amp be "bright" when it has perfectly flat frequency response?


----------



## corgifall

PointyFox said:


> How can an amp be "bright" when it has perfectly flat frequency response?


That's what my ears are hearing when listening to the atom vs others off both a fiio q5 and smsl su-8 dac. I don't believe I'm the first to say the atom is ever so slightly bright either. It's not "game breaking" but it does eat into what I feel is a little too much at times.


----------



## corgifall

warbles said:


> so to experiment with my present amp only, a Topping NX1s, I just run an aux cable from the front unbalanced jack of DA3 to the input jack on the Topping where source normally goes? Then run my 'phones from the Topping?


Yup! That would be a good way to test it.


----------



## Spareribs

Good stuff.


----------



## APK000

I am planning to get one of this toy. It must be interesting. I've heard that in low gain mode the output of this amplifier at maximum volume won't decrease the thd+n from the dac.


----------



## onslash

PointyFox said:


> How can an amp be "bright" when it has perfectly flat frequency response?


because people as so used too amp that is not as revealing , thus they hear details = bright. atom can be too transparent for some genre of music.


----------



## onslash

APK000 said:


> I am planning to get one of this toy. It must be interesting. I've heard that in low gain mode the output of this amplifier at maximum volume won't decrease the thd+n from the dac.


depends on your dac. there is a calculator out there to calculate these kind of things.


----------



## PointyFox

I've seen DACs do two things: 

1. Roll off treble.
2. Not roll off treble.

I guess #2 seems bright to some people.


----------



## Focux

just bought the Atom but selected US plug instead of UK, sent them an email to change

should i be worried if JDS won't amend my order?


----------



## Emmett

Focux said:


> just bought the Atom but selected US plug instead of UK, sent them an email to change
> 
> should i be worried if JDS won't amend my order?


They are a great company to deal with and sell a great product. A little late for a review but they went above and beyond on my order. I couldn't be happier with the amp either.

You will be fine.


----------



## corgifall

What Emmett said. Their customer service is top notch!


----------



## Focux

Out of curiosity, anyone here using Mojo as DAC and Atom as amp? V curious how they will pair with 650 and Aeon Flow Open or even say something like Aeolus. 

I got tired of waiting for the THX AAA789. Since feedback on the Atom is that it’s a clean amp and a mere $99 as compared to the likes of LCX, THX etc. I thought okay why not the most I’m running is a 300ohm headphone max =)


----------



## bequietjk

My HD600's(300ohm) sounded great even on high gain with Atom 

Enjoy!


----------



## Focux

bequietjk said:


> My HD600's(300ohm) sounded great even on high gain with Atom
> 
> Enjoy!



do u find the sound steely or compressed sounding? (read this from feedback on HeadFi)


----------



## drey101

Focux said:


> just bought the Atom but selected US plug instead of UK, sent them an email to change
> 
> should i be worried if JDS won't amend my order?


If you emailed it, and it hasn't been shipped yet, it shouldn't be an issue. I sent multiple emails, and I got replied to usually within the day. From what I was told, up to last week, they had a shortage of US plugs, but the other plugs are available. As long as you have the order number, and you tell them, they should be able to assist you promptly.


----------



## rendyG (Mar 3, 2019)

warbles said:


> thanks for this! I'm looking at the DA3 and there is ONLY the USB cable that goes from back of unit to source and the two bal & unbal output jacks on the front! How would I then feed the signal to another amp? I asked the Sabaj store on Ali but their communications in english are very limited


Just use simple 3.5mm AUX cable between Sabaj and Atom  However I believe it is optimized to sound best with its 2.5mm balanced output. I'm waiting for 2.5mm to 3.5m adapter to test this. Both my FH5 and Noble X sounds a TON better from its balanced out, depth is on another level..


----------



## Focux

drey101 said:


> If you emailed it, and it hasn't been shipped yet, it shouldn't be an issue. I sent multiple emails, and I got replied to usually within the day. From what I was told, up to last week, they had a shortage of US plugs, but the other plugs are available. As long as you have the order number, and you tell them, they should be able to assist you promptly.



Received their email and it’s sorted


----------



## warbles

rendyG said:


> Just use simple 3.5mm AUX cable between Sabaj and Atom  However I believe it is optimized to sound best with its 2.5mm balanced output. I'm waiting for 2.5mm to 3.5m adapter to test this. Both my FH5 and Noble X sounds a TON better from its balanced out, depth is on another level..



Gadzooks! I bought a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable, plugged the Sabaj to my NX1s, and ALL I am getting is a horrid loud hum, and NO music coming through! Everything still works fine with the UNbalanced (3.5mm) jack, however! Also, I notice that when I connect with the 'balanced', the little readout on the DA3 briefly states "3.5 mm unbalanced output'! What do you suppose is going on? Is the cable I bought from electronics store just complete crap, or what? It seems unlikely? I can find nothing on the XMOS driver settings to help....


----------



## rendyG

warbles said:


> Gadzooks! I bought a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable, plugged the Sabaj to my NX1s, and ALL I am getting is a horrid loud hum, and NO music coming through! Everything still works fine with the UNbalanced (3.5mm) jack, however! Also, I notice that when I connect with the 'balanced', the little readout on the DA3 briefly states "3.5 mm unbalanced output'! What do you suppose is going on? Is the cable I bought from electronics store just complete crap, or what? It seems unlikely? I can find nothing on the XMOS driver settings to help....


Nah, don't worry you need to push the middle button twice and then push left button to select balanced output (then there is also option for changing filters and screen timeout).

Plus, there is a dedicated sabaj thread, we should probably discuss it there.


----------



## warbles

rendyG said:


> Nah, don't worry you need to push the middle button twice and then push left button to select balanced output (then there is also option for changing filters and screen timeout).
> 
> Plus, there is a dedicated sabaj thread, we should probably discuss it there.


yes, I suppose so! The Sabaj came up here, you see, in the context of experimenting with my present DAC to amp chain, with a view to acquiring the Atom or Liqiuid Spark! Anyhoo, I did what you said, and the readout complied, but when I began streaming audio - eeeek! horrid, unlistenable disintegrated sound!


----------



## rendyG

warbles said:


> yes, I suppose so! The Sabaj came up here, you see, in the context of experimenting with my present DAC to amp chain, with a view to acquiring the Atom or Liqiuid Spark! Anyhoo, I did what you said, and the readout complied, but when I began streaming audio - eeeek! horrid, unlistenable disintegrated sound!


Sounds like you may be overpowering the amp, asi it probably wants the usual 2V, which Sabaj pushes I believe around vol. 35 on SE, so try vol.30 on BAL or lower. Also the adapter could be faulty, I experienced this before (china).


----------



## HoHGamer

I have recently added the Master & Dynamic M40 headset.

They along with the AKG Q701 sound wonderful on my atom, albeit the M40's are much easier to drive and due to the nature of the headset seem to have a good bit more bass. 

So for those of you out there with easier to drive headsets, the Atom will do great.


----------



## Focux

is it better to use 3.5mm to 3.5mm or 3.5mm to RCA? 

connecting mojo to atom..


----------



## Spareribs

Just got the amp. Sounds great! I paired it with the Schiit Modi 3 DAC and the combination is great. Thumbs up!


----------



## PointyFox

Still waiting for mine. JDS Labs didn't receive a shipment of parts and now there's an extra delay while they try to get more.


----------



## bequietjk

Don't worry don't worryyyyyy.  Your Atom will be here soon!  

Heck I ordered my Sinxger F-1 over a month ago and it's still scheduled another week till delivery!  Ugh-face.


----------



## Jmask5

Focux said:


> is it better to use 3.5mm to 3.5mm or 3.5mm to RCA?
> 
> connecting mojo to atom..


Did you end up connecting the mojo to the atom? Any difference vs straight out of mojo? Does it sound good?


----------



## Focux

Jmask5 said:


> Did you end up connecting the mojo to the atom? Any difference vs straight out of mojo? Does it sound good?



Yes I did, big improvement to 650. More airy, much better resolution and stage


----------



## drparton21

Anyone have any updated information on the shipment that has been delayed due to some parts getting lost?


----------



## PointyFox

drparton21 said:


> Anyone have any updated information on the shipment that has been delayed due to some parts getting lost?



I ordered March 6th, they said it would ship no later than the 14th, then this happened and they said they'd get back to us.
The last thing I heard was "We will update as soon as we know more" via email. 
Their website says they're "shipping reservations late-March". I don't know if that's up to date or not.

I really shouldn't have paid extra for "expedited 3-day shipping".


----------



## Seijuro

PointyFox said:


> I ordered March 6th, they said it would ship no later than the 14th, then this happened and they said they'd get back to us.
> The last thing I heard was "We will update as soon as we know more" via email.
> Their website says they're "shipping reservations late-March". I don't know if that's up to date or not.
> 
> I really shouldn't have paid extra for "expedited 3-day shipping".



I ordered mine on March 7th and I'm in the same boat as you. I got the update email on the 14th and figured they could receive another shipment of knobs in 2-3 days and resume shipping. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## fernandocuello

From what I’ve seen on ASR, this trumps the magni 3. Any reasons to still buy the latter?


----------



## bequietjk

There isn't much to be said about the Magni 3 that I used with a D3.  PC>Magni3>FiioD3.  It was very sterile and shrill to my ears.  For whatever reason I had to return as it was too much for me and some year later I picked up the Atom Amp.  To my ears the Atom is much warmer, more fun and has great power.  It would be nice to try a Magni 3 now with my Khadas Tone Board but tbh I haven't looked back.  

*My 3 cents!


----------



## fernandocuello

The problem with the Khadas Tone Board is that it has the “ESS” hump. Haven’t experienced it myself, but it’s nothing positive.


----------



## bequietjk

To be honest I'm waiting for Geshelli Labs to come out with a version of the ENOG PRO without front panel ports.  I had the ENOG 2 and it was JUICY.  Problem is the coax, optical AND dc inputs are one side and on the back are the xlr/rca outs.

Oooo am I waiting for a revision...


----------



## blackdragon87

fernandocuello said:


> From what I’ve seen on ASR, this trumps the magni 3. Any reasons to still buy the latter?



maybe if you have a headphone which needs more power the magni may be more suitable


----------



## fernandocuello

blackdragon87 said:


> maybe if you have a headphone which needs more power the magni may be more suitable



Well, the atom has more power!


----------



## blackdragon87

fernandocuello said:


> Well, the atom has more power!



my apologies, thought you were talking about the magni 3. not the original magni


----------



## fernandocuello

blackdragon87 said:


> my apologies, thought you were talking about the magni 3. not the original magni



I am, but maybe I wrong? Idk. Saw on ASR if I remember correctly.


----------



## maxxevv (Mar 26, 2019)

Seijuro said:


> I ordered mine on March 7th and I'm in the same boat as you. I got the update email on the 14th and figured they could receive another shipment of knobs in 2-3 days and resume shipping. Guess I was wrong.



I'm in the same boat. Just got an update from JDS, saying that the backlogged amps will start shipping up by this Thursday but may take up to a week to ship everything out due to the huge backlog.
Not a happy camper but at least they have been forward about it and not give lame excuses only after getting chased.



fernandocuello said:


> Well, the atom has more power!





fernandocuello said:


> I am, but maybe I wrong? Idk. Saw on ASR if I remember correctly.



You were not wrong.

Based on the manufacturers specs, the Magni 3 has far more power. But based on ASR tests, this doesn't really play out.  Its 250mW for the Atom versus the 330mW for the Magni 3 at 300 Ohm load.
Schiit claims "Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 430mW RMS per channel" whereas JDS claims 125mW at 600 Ohms and 500mW at 150 Ohms, which interpolates to approximately 250mW at 300 Ohms.







Its 1.1W for the Atom versus 1.7W for the Magni 3 at clipping but note the noise and distortion.

Schiit claims ""Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 2W RMS per channel" whereas JDS claims: Maximum output 1W at 32 Ohms






Full testing graph for the Magni 3 till clipping:


----------



## drparton21 (Mar 26, 2019)

Good news for those of us who had our shipments delayed--- Just got an email that they're resuming shipping tomorrow!

Edit: The post above me mentioned this first, though for some reason it didn't show up for me until after I submitted this. Sorry about that, guys! This post can be deleted.


----------



## uziyourillusion

I bought this for my HD 6XX and I have to say I'm very underwhelmed. I have to crank it all the way up on high gain to get it sufficiently loud. Its essentially a side grade from my old Magni 1 amp. Is there possibly something wrong with my unit?


----------



## drparton21

uziyourillusion said:


> I bought this for my HD 6XX and I have to say I'm very underwhelmed. I have to crank it all the way up on high gain to get it sufficiently loud. Its essentially a side grade from my old Magni 1 amp. Is there possibly something wrong with my unit?



Also running a 6XX here. Comfortable listening level for me, running through my PC and then my Modi Multibit (and then Atom) is about 30% on low gain.


----------



## PointyFox (Mar 31, 2019)

uziyourillusion said:


> I bought this for my HD 6XX and I have to say I'm very underwhelmed. I have to crank it all the way up on high gain to get it sufficiently loud. Its essentially a side grade from my old Magni 1 amp. Is there possibly something wrong with my unit?



I have a harder headphone to drive than the HD 6XX (ZMF Eikon) and the Atom drives it fine with power to spare on low gain.

Eikon:    300 Ohms, Sensitivity:   98 dB/mW
HD 6XX: 300 Ohms, Sensitivity: 103 dB/mW

The HD 6XX needs about 15 mW to reach 115 dB and the Atom can put about 250 mW into 300 Ohms.


----------



## uziyourillusion

Tried it with my iPad as a source and its much louder. Guess somethings wrong with my Soundblaster Z?


----------



## bequietjk

Yeah thats odd imo.

When I had the Atom it was driving my HD600s super well and with high gain comfortable listening levels would be at 11-12:00


----------



## drparton21

uziyourillusion said:


> Tried it with my iPad as a source and its much louder. Guess somethings wrong with my Soundblaster Z?



Why are you going through a Soundblaster Z? Myself, I'm going from my motherboard to my DAC via USB, and then to the amp via RCA from there. If you're using the 3.5mm from the Soundblaster Z, then your computer is still doing the processing of the sound, so you could have the mixer turned down or any number of other things.


----------



## uziyourillusion

drparton21 said:


> Why are you going through a Soundblaster Z? Myself, I'm going from my motherboard to my DAC via USB, and then to the amp via RCA from there. If you're using the 3.5mm from the Soundblaster Z, then your computer is still doing the processing of the sound, so you could have the mixer turned down or any number of other things.


Soundblaster Z is being used as my DAC. The SBZ Control Panel is at 100%


----------



## Seijuro

I love my Atom and the plastic it's built from is good quality, but I'd happily pay $150-200 for Atom sound in Magni or Liquid Spark housing.


----------



## drparton21

Seijuro said:


> I love my Atom and the plastic it's built from is good quality, but I'd happily pay $150-200 for Atom sound in Magni or Liquid Spark housing.



Oh yeah, this thing definitely punches way above its weight. Heck, it could still be plastic, but having a knob with some feeling to it (like some "clicks") and some more weight in the amp would do it wonders for perceived quality.


----------



## PointyFox

drparton21 said:


> Oh yeah, this thing definitely punches way above its weight. Heck, it could still be plastic, but having a knob with some feeling to it (like some "clicks") and some more weight in the amp would do it wonders for perceived quality.



... and make it sound better to most people here.


----------



## frogmeat69

PointyFox said:


> ... and make it sound better to most people here.


lol, truth.


----------



## frogmeat69

drparton21 said:


> Oh yeah, this thing definitely punches way above its weight. Heck, it could still be plastic, but having a knob with some feeling to it (like some "clicks") and some more weight in the amp would do it wonders for perceived quality.


Read on another site that these knobs fit, can get a better grip for more control, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FVLVB5...olid=16DJO9XRI04YB&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## drparton21

frogmeat69 said:


> Read on another site that these knobs fit, can get a better grip for more control, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FVLVB5...olid=16DJO9XRI04YB&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



Oooh that's tempting. Wonder how hard it is to put on. I think I'm going for that. Thank you!


----------



## bzippy

I got a Modi3/Loki/Magni3 stack just two weeks ago based on all the raves over all over the web, including here. It's my first desktop rig and I am simply blown away -- Love from the first note! BUT THEN while blissfully listening to my new rig (with my 600's) I was doing some recreational internetting and discovered two things:

1. some reports of QC issues with the Magni, including the volume knob (mine does crackle a little when adjusting), and even a couple units that went up in smoke!

2. the existence of the Atom



So I immediately ordered an Atom and submitted an RA request for my Magni. It's not that I'm definitely planning to send the Magni back by any means, but I am interested in doing to do a side by side shootout. So I had to get the RA request within the 15 window.

And I don't want to be responsible for spreading unfair or bad info about Schiit QC. I am confident that the bad Magni units were very few and far between, and that Schiit would absolutely do the right thing if there were indeed any problems.

Also I have no plans at all on sending back the Modi or the Loki -- oh no, they're stayin! And they're gonna look just as effin sweet atop the Atom if I end up going that route.

But I do have one question about the Atom re: heat. Does it get warm like the Magni? I have my Magni on the top spot of the stack now for heat venting, but I would prefer to put the Atom on the bottom due to its larger depth. Anyone think this would be a problem?


----------



## PointyFox

I have a Topping D50 DAC stacked on top of my Atom and the top of the Atom only gets to like 85 F.  Should be even cooler without a DAC on top.


----------



## Auditore

Just ordered this. Planning to run it from ly laptop into Aune T1 then out into the Atom before powering either my Billie Jeans/ Sennheiser HD660s. Hopefully they will sound good together


----------



## jbarrentine

purty good combo


----------



## Walburt Walrus

PointyFox said:


> lol. That's the way they're recorded. Also you have your left and right mixed up.


 
I always enjoy adjusting the balance to the quiet channel only for a hi-res listen to David Glimour hocking up a massive loogie. With the right DAC and pair of cans you can really get the full majesty of him spitting that lung oyster out before emitting a long sigh and starting his solo [WARNING: turn volume way down before solo starts]...


----------



## bzippy

PointyFox said:


> I have a Topping D50 DAC stacked on top of my Atom and the top of the Atom only gets to like 85 F.  Should be even cooler without a DAC on top.



Great, thanks.


As for my Magni 3 / Atom shootout, I have indeed decided to send back the Magni. There is a slight difference I hear in the high end, which is always the easiest aspect for me to hear when comparing things. The Magni is definitely a bit brighter. I would have been tempted to call the Atom warm or smooth if not for the dead flat frequency response plot by Audio Science Review. So I guess that means the Magni is indeed a bit bright, as some of its detractors say, but I'll never agree with those who further to say it's harsh - no way. Anyway, that's the main reason I'm sticking with the Atom: reference freq response. All else I'd call a tie in my informal listening tests, which were done with my Senn 600's.

I'll admit I found the extra brightness of the Magni exciting, especially considering the well-known slightly warm/smooth high end of the 600's (relative to reference). But I also have the Loki Eq, so I can boost my high end a bit and achieve nearly the same sound whenever I want. Plus, I plan to some day upgrade to the Focal Clear, which I understand to have more high end than the 600's and therefore expect to be a great match with the Atom.

As for power, the Atom had plenty. The 600's had every bit of the extra oomph that I got with the Magni (both amps being a noticeable improvement over my JDS C5 portable). I never have to use the High Gain setting, and I even keep the volume knob at 50% or less for nearly all my recordings.


So anyone want to try to change my mind before I pack up the Magni?


----------



## audioholicx8x

Hi, can someone please tell the class\topology the design of this amp. Cause I'm looking for something that doesn't get warm at all.


----------



## madugo

Is it normal that my atom is around 100-101F when I have the modi on top of it?

I never turned it off tho...


----------



## qsk78

Hello, is the any sense to upgrade from O2 to Atom?  
I see that all measurements are better and it has more power but I use the O2 mainly with IEM so do not really need 1 Watt. 
Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## bequietjk

I had the Atom.  Really wish I had one now but I'm thinking of making the O2 from the DIY kit JDSLabs sells.  Stoked!


----------



## Focux

jbarrentine said:


> purty good combo



i have the atom and was considering to either upgrade my mojo or atom since i bought a LCD X

how do u find the qutest and atom and with what cans do u use them with?


----------



## Nitreb

qsk78 said:


> Hello, is the any sense to upgrade from O2 to Atom?
> I see that all measurements are better and it has more power but I use the O2 mainly with IEM so do not really need 1 Watt.
> Any thoughts? Thank you.



I have had an O2 from JDS since 2013 and I find it audibly transparent. Although the Atom has better specs, I'm not sure it makes an audible difference. So, unless you have an opportunity to compare the two I suggest keeping the O2.


----------



## jbarrentine

There's not nearly enough chatter about this wonderful little amp.


----------



## warbles (Apr 23, 2019)

jbarrentine said:


> There's not nearly enough chatter about this wonderful little amp.


Glad you think so! Here then is a question which, so far as I know, nobody seems to have provided a definitive answer for, as yet.

Could one drive this Atom amp in conjunction with a Sabaj DA3 decoding amp or would the 'amp factor'  in both units lead to more distortion than not? The Sabaj doesn't really have enough 'oomph'  for me  (yes I am a volume nut) but it would be wonderful to combine its clarity with more gain somehow ...

Anyone know the best way, or with what combining unit, I might do this ?


----------



## HoHGamer

Ok i am having a bit of trouble comprehending what appears to be a $99 JDS labs amp outperforming the power of a $289 amp, the Little Dot MKIII. 

Specs of LD MKIII Technical Specifications:

SEPP (Single-Ended Push Pull) OTL in Class-A
Frequency response: 12 hz~100 Khz (-1dB)
THD+N: 0.15% (80 mW @300 ohm)
Power Output:
350 mW @ 300/600 ohm
300 mW @ 120 oh
100 mW @ 32 ohm
Variable Gain: 3,4,5, or 10x
Recommended Load Impedance: 32 ohm~600 ohm
Input Impedance: 50K ohms
Pre-Amplifier Output Impedance: 600 ohms
Pre-Amplifier Gain: 3-10x (also controlled via gain switches)
Pre-Amplifier Voltage: 10V RMS
JDS Labs Atom Amplifier Performance

Frequency Response, 20Hz-20kHz +/- 0.01dB
THD+N, 1kHz, 32 Ω 0.0008%
THD+N, 20Hz-20kHz, 32 Ω 0.0012%
IMD CCIF 19/20kHz 32 Ω 0.0002%
IMD SMPTE 32Ω 0.0005%
Noise, A-Weighted -114 dBu
Crosstalk @ 150 Ω -87 dB
Output Impedance 0.1 Ω
Channel Balance < 0.6 dB
Max Output @ 600Ω 125mW (8.68 VRMS)
Max Output @ 150Ω 502 mW (8.66 VRMS)
Max Output @ 32Ω 1 Watt (5.66 VRMS) 

It appears that the stock Atom outperforms the stock LD MKIII in terms of power output. Is this correct or some please explain how i am wrong??


----------



## SoundHelmet

HoHGamer said:


> Ok i am having a bit of trouble comprehending what appears to be a $99 JDS labs amp outperforming the power of a $289 amp, the Little Dot MKIII.
> 
> Specs of LD MKIII Technical Specifications:
> 
> ...



yes the atom has more power and lower distortion, you buy the little dot because it is a tube amp if you are into that.


----------



## xledruidx

I got a SPace plus dac, would this pair nicely with jds labs atom? using for desktop headphones. tired of the weak performance of my ibasso mk2.


----------



## tim0chan

xledruidx said:


> I got a SPace plus dac, would this pair nicely with jds labs atom? using for desktop headphones. tired of the weak performance of my ibasso mk2.


Yep it would be, and your other options are the cavalli liquid spark, schiit magni (if you need way more power only).


----------



## yavormoskov

I am torn between three amps right now. Headamp Gilmore Lite MK2, Rupert Neve Designs RNHP and the JDS Labs Atom. Price aside, have you compared the sound of these amps? If you did, please share. Thank you.


----------



## Jujoe (May 27, 2019)

I have heard the Gilmore Lite MK2 and Rupert Neve Designs RNHP and were both good but nothing special so I ended up buying the Atom and its been awesome and with 400 quid left over was a no brainer IMO .


----------



## sherm137

Has anyone paired the Atom with a Focal Elex? How does it sound?


----------



## drparton21

sherm137 said:


> Has anyone paired the Atom with a Focal Elex? How does it sound?




I have. It's a good match. Everything sounds pretty natural, at least compared to my Schiit Magni 3


----------



## sherm137

drparton21 said:


> I have. It's a good match. Everything sounds pretty natural, at least compared to my Schiit Magni 3



Nice! My Elex are coming today. Excited to hear it all.


----------



## warbles

sherm137 said:


> Has anyone paired the Atom with a Focal Elex? How does it sound?


Sounds expensive!


----------



## Spareribs

From my experience, the heavier the amp, the better it sounds because of the beefy power supply.

But of course, it’s not always the case.


----------



## Caguioa (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey guys so does the ATOM need an DAC?

The EL Dac is also $100, (do I need optical version?)

is it worth getting both? trying to run 300hm cans (hd800S)


----------



## elira

Caguioa said:


> Hey guys so does the ATOM need an DAC?
> 
> The EL Dac is also $100,
> 
> is it worth getting both? trying to run 300hm cans (hd800S)


You might not need a DAC, it depends what are you using as a source and how clean the output is. Getting a DAC is a good idea, but it might not be necessary, if you have enough budget go for it.


----------



## Caguioa

elira said:


> You might not need a DAC, it depends what are you using as a source and how clean the output is. Getting a DAC is a good idea, but it might not be necessary, if you have enough budget go for it.



why not need a dac?

Main sources will be Flac Files with hd800s

also whats the use for optical input?


----------



## elira

Caguioa said:


> why not need a dac?
> 
> Main sources will be Flac Files with hd800s
> 
> also whats the use for optical input?


If you are using a computer, most computers already have a sound card, some are crap and some are good. The optical input is to connect it to something that has optical output, like some computers or some TVs.


----------



## maxxevv (Jun 5, 2019)

Caguioa said:


> Hey guys so does the ATOM need an DAC?
> 
> The EL Dac is also $100, (do I need optical version?)
> 
> is it worth getting both? trying to run 300hm cans (hd800S)



As mentioned, depends on your playback source.

I have a few DACs that I have played around with the Atom while using the HD800.  I also occasionally connect my handphone a LG G6 Quad to the Atom with a RCA adaptor.
They all sound adequately pleasing to my ears. I tried connecting my friend's handphone, an older Samsung S5. It didn't sound adequate. 
I didn't try the line-in option on the Atom, so perhaps it might work well/better with that.

Suggestion would be to try with whatever source you have to plug into the Atom first before launching into a DAC. 

And forgot to add, the Atom drives the HD800 very well indeed.


----------



## onslash

Caguioa said:


> Hey guys so does the ATOM need an DAC?
> 
> The EL Dac is also $100, (do I need optical version?)
> 
> is it worth getting both? trying to run 300hm cans (hd800S)


I would get the khadas tone board , it uses usb power and usb data an is only $99.  Its really alot better than the price suggest. If you want something with a case , get the topping d30


----------



## onslash

maxxevv said:


> As mentioned, depends on your playback source.
> 
> I have a few DACs that I have played around with the Atom while using the HD800.  I also occasionally connect my handphone and LG G6 Quad to the Atom with a RCA adaptor.
> They all sound adequately pleasing to my ears. I tried connecting my friend's handphone, an older Samsung S5. It didn't sound adequate.
> ...


The lg quad dac is really good thats why. Its significantly better than normal phones /computer on board dac


----------



## bequietjk

Oh yeah I can agree.  My LGV20 sounds great!


----------



## Caguioa

I am thinking of pairing it up with 100$ dac aswel


I do get hissing sound form my pc, but aslong as it runs it well,
what would be difference I would be hearing "if" I ever wanted to invested in something big like huge2 ($2000 range)

also my main source right now are flac/mp3 and basically my amp...is gaming amp from astro


----------



## onslash (Jun 6, 2019)

Caguioa said:


> I am thinking of pairing it up with 100$ dac aswel
> 
> 
> I do get hissing sound form my pc, but aslong as it runs it well,
> ...


In general a cleaner dac will give you lower noisefloor , better seperation between instruments , lower distortion (cleaner and more precise sound. If you do get the atom , the khadas toneboard or topping d30 should fit your budget and the difference should be noticeable from your current setup. "Gaming amps" aren't very clean.

Believe it or not a $2000 dac doesn't always mean its better than say a $300 dac.  Imo the difference between onboard dac vs a khadas tone board is more noticable than a good dac vs a $2000 (probably overpriced dac)


----------



## jbarrentine

elira said:


> If you are using a computer, most computers already have a sound card, some are crap and some are good. The optical input is to connect it to something that has optical output, like some computers or some TVs.



Take that "you don't need a dac" crap back to reddit.


----------



## jbarrentine

onslash said:


> In general a cleaner dac will give you lower noisefloor , better seperation between instruments , lower distortion (cleaner and more precise sound. If you do get the atom , the khadas toneboard or topping d30 should fit your budget and the difference should be noticeable from your current setup. "Gaming amps" aren't very clean.
> 
> Believe it or not a $2000 dac doesn't always mean its better than say a $300 dac.  Imo the difference between onboard dac vs a khadas tone board is more noticable than a good dac vs a $2000 (probably overpriced dac)



Have you heard a 2k dac?


----------



## elira

jbarrentine said:


> Take that "you don't need a dac" **** back to reddit.


I don’t see the need for your hostility.


----------



## onslash

jbarrentine said:


> Have you heard a 2k dac?


Yes , i have heard a few dac costing even upwards of $2000.   A few of them includes the sony flagship dac/amp (was only exclusive to japan at the time , schiit yggy. I also tried a few of my dad's dac the most expensive being the vitus audio masterpiece dac which unfortunately retails for  24000 pounsterling.


----------



## jbarrentine

Shout out to JDS for servicing my Atom in a quick and painless manner. For whatever reason I had a horrible channel imbalance in low gain that was a mechanical issue of some kind with the switch. They diagnosed with one email, gave me RMA and send it back in a week. I didn't have to fight anyone and didn't have to pay extra. It's now back and flawless. Thanks JDS Labs.


----------



## Mendel (Jun 17, 2019)

onslash said:


> I would get the khadas tone board , it uses usb power and usb data an is only $99.  Its really alot better than the price suggest. If you want something with a case , get the topping d30


Or you can get the Khadas with a case.


----------



## Mendel (Jun 26, 2019)

Atom amp was the first to arrive to me out of the stuff I ordered. Trying it with one of my old headphones, since the new ones haven't arrived yet. It seems to work great most of the time, but it has some weird bugs/quality issues. Sometimes when I turn the knob all the way down it makes the click but the power led stays on. Sometimes when I turn it back on, there is a very unpleasant loud pop that I can hear in my headphones. Now that I keep turning the amp off and on in order to find if there is any logic to it... it works fine and I can't get either problem to manifest again. I hope they keep out 

Other than that, dem ye olde Sennheiser HD518 cans have never sounded this good before 

edit: I'd like to add now (more than a week later), the amp turns off correctly every time now, the problem has not occurred again after the first half an hour of that first day.


----------



## onslash

Mendel said:


> Atom amp was the first to arrive to me out of the stuff I ordered. Trying it with one of my old headphones, since the new ones haven't arrived yet. It seems to work great most of the time, but it has some weird bugs/quality issues. Sometimes when I turn the knob all the way down it makes the click but the power led stays on. Sometimes when I turn it back on, there is a very unpleasant loud pop that I can hear in my headphones. Now that I keep turning the amp off and on in order to find if there is any logic to it... it works fine and I can't get either problem to manifest again. I hope they keep out
> 
> Other than that, dem ye olde Sennheiser HD518 cans have never sounded this good before


Its a common issue with the atom im told , its because of the relay sticking , give it a knock or tap it should fix itself. If not rma it and jds team should send u a new one


----------



## bcaulf17

Hi everyone!

I got a Magni 3 to pair with my new HD6XX back in September of last year, as it was the most frequently recommended amp at that price at the time (especially with the HD6XX). Of course, the Atom comes out only two months later and of course, it gets rave reviews and seems to have made the Magni 3 obsolete.

As of right now, with my HD6XX and B&O H6 I don’t have issues with the Magni but I also don’t have anything else to compare it to. I’ve read some say the Magni is a little on the brighter side (it did notice this going from MacBook alone to Magni 3>MacBook, a little more zing but very small difference). I’m wondering if I should still replace the Magni with the Atom, for it’s cleaner and more transparent response on top of the countless accolades. I’m also getting a DT 177X soon, which I’m gonna assume might be a bit bright itself. I do love the build of the though. Would it be worth going through the hassle of shelling out the cash to replace the Magni and try to sell it?

Also, how does the Atom compare to the Liquid Spark? I read that the Spark is more colored.


----------



## Mendel

onslash said:


> Its a common issue with the atom im told , its because of the relay sticking , give it a knock or tap it should fix itself. If not rma it and jds team should send u a new one



The problem seems to be gone for good. Maybe the relay just needed to be broken in or something.


----------



## jbarrentine

waynes world said:


> Thanks. I'm also looking at the Liquid Spark. I guess they are both great and very comparable and that one could flip a coin. But I am leaning towards the Spark because I have read that it is a smidge warmer (and maybe even a bit "tubey"), which I think I would prefer.



The Atom was better than my Polaris. I would get the Atom. It's exceptionally clean/clear.


----------



## waynes world

jbarrentine said:


> The Atom was better than my Polaris. I would get the Atom. It's exceptionally clean/clear.



Thanks. That must have been an older post of mine. I ended up getting the Spark.


----------



## Hyp0xia

waynes world said:


> Thanks. That must have been an older post of mine. I ended up getting the Spark.



This guy also commented on a post I made on my Twitter account about the Atom when the Atom was still just a prototype. He seems to have a hard time with reading dates but still feels the need to evangelize about the Atom anywhere he sees it mentioned.


----------



## TubeTone

jbarrentine said:


> Shout out to JDS for servicing my Atom in a quick and painless manner. For whatever reason I had a horrible channel imbalance in low gain that was a mechanical issue of some kind with the switch. They diagnosed with one email, gave me RMA and send it back in a week. I didn't have to fight anyone and didn't have to pay extra. It's now back and flawless. Thanks JDS Labs.


Honestly this issue was noted in many reviews and some YouTube reviews I watched also. A few reviewers had multiple units that had this issue.

I’d like to try the atom, but this issue seems to still pop up.


----------



## Mendel

I reckon the difference between the Liquid Spark and the Atom is such that if you look at the measurements, Atom wins hands down. But can you actually audibly hear a difference? I'd say 99% of cases you can't know which is better if you A/B test them blindly. But theoretically Atom should perform better.

If you consider that they both perform well, then you should take a look at the price... and it's the same.
Next, the looks and build. Well, many seem to prefer the metal of the Spark but I kind of don't like the non-rectangular shape of it.

What might tip the scales however is the customer service and communication, which JDS Labs has nailed down. I just had a discussion with their representative and I was left with all my concerns answered, educated and got to say quite impressed! Oh and somehow I'm craving for that Element and it's big knob now even though I literally just got the Atom two days ago


----------



## waynes world (Jun 20, 2019)

Mendel said:


> I reckon the difference between the Liquid Spark and the Atom is such that if you look at the measurements, Atom wins hands down. But can you actually audibly hear a difference? I'd say 99% of cases you can't know which is better if you A/B test them blindly. But theoretically Atom should perform better.
> 
> If you consider that they both perform well, then you should take a look at the price... and it's the same.
> Next, the looks and build. Well, many seem to prefer the metal of the Spark but I kind of don't like the non-rectangular shape of it.
> ...



You shoulda got the Spark - nice big knob lol 

Edit: I now see that the Atom has a nice knob, so I had to find images of the element to understand you. Wow, now that's a knob!


----------



## riposte

Received my Atom today...
sadly I paid more to the customs because I forget to included my tax ID. should be ~15 USD less.


----------



## djyang0530

wow is it better than o2?


----------



## riposte

djyang0530 said:


> wow is it better than o2?



I don't know, already forget the O2 sound.


----------



## jaco61 (Jun 22, 2019)

I just upgraded the knob, a nice real metal one for almost nothing from china..  now the Atom is perfect for me.


----------



## jbarrentine (Jun 23, 2019)

Hyp0xia said:


> This guy also commented on a post I made on my Twitter account about the Atom when the Atom was still just a prototype. He seems to have a hard time with reading dates but still feels the need to evangelize about the Atom anywhere he sees it mentioned.




I like good products. Sue me. Also, screw you.


----------



## jbarrentine

jaco61 said:


> I just upgraded the knob, a nice real metal one for almost nothing from china..  now the Atom is perfect for me.



Tried that and it kept coming off. I didn't have the urge to use glue.


----------



## jbarrentine

TubeTone said:


> Honestly this issue was noted in many reviews and some YouTube reviews I watched also. A few reviewers had multiple units that had this issue.
> 
> I’d like to try the atom, but this issue seems to still pop up.



They really should offer a premium metal version for more with better build quality.


----------



## jaco61

jbarrentine said:


> Tried that and it kept coming off. I didn't have the urge to use glue.



There is an implemented screw in the knob to fix it.


----------



## Hyp0xia

jbarrentine said:


> I like good products. Sue me. Also, screw you.


ur mom


----------



## jbarrentine

jaco61 said:


> There is an implemented screw in the knob to fix it.



I know there is. Screwed it tight. Still came off.


----------



## jaco61

.. a tiny peace of wood maybe could help to tighten the fit before screwing.


----------



## Alfredo3001 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi guys! Quick question can I use my micca Origen g2 to feed the atom? I would buy the atom an a new dac, I am just waiting for the matching one from jds lab ( if they plan to make one) or a new dac made from Drop. If they don’t make one I will buy the toppings d30 ( for pc and ps4)


----------



## starence

I don’t see why not. Obv you’ll want to use the line out, rather than the headphone jack, to connect to the Atom.


----------



## Alfredo3001

starence said:


> I don’t see why not. Obv you’ll want to use the line out, rather than the headphone jack, to connect to the Atom.


Thank you for your reply. Yes I would use the line out but it is a preamp out. Does it make a difference?


----------



## starence (Jun 24, 2019)

Not really. I would just keep the pre at full volume, unless you’re using very sensitive headphones/IEMs.


----------



## yavormoskov (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the Atom amp plus Khadas tone board dac, check. I have good headphones, check 


. ......And I am sitting in my kitchen and thinking what if.....I change the RCA cables. Jokes aside, do you think that different RCA cables will make the JDS labs Atom amp sound even better or I shouldn’t bother? My current choices are...Chord company C-line around $50-60 for 1 foot, Blue jeans 1 foot low capacitance cable made with Belden wire for $35 without shipping , or silver plated copper cables, such as Van Damme silver series or silver plated cables made by Amplifier surgery from military silver plated wire. I am afraid cables from moon audio or DH labs, or higher end Chord or Audioquest are out of my budget. So $50-60 is my reasonable limit for cables to complement the Atom amp. I guess if the cables are that good I could push my budget a little. If you have any opinions on the matter, please share.


----------



## jbarrentine

yavormoskov said:


> I have the Atom amp plus Khadas tone board dac, check. I have good headphones, check . ......And I am sitting in my kitchen and thinking what if.....I change the RCA cables. Jokes aside, do you think that different RCA cables will make the JDS labs Atom amp sound even better or I shouldn’t bother? My current choices are...Chord company C-line around $50-60 for 1 foot, Blue jeans 1 foot low capacitance cable made with Belden wire for $35 without shipping , or silver plated copper cables, such as Van Damme silver series or silver plated cables made by Amplifier surgery from military silver plated wire. I am afraid cables from moon audio or DH labs, or higher end Chord or Audioquest are out of my budget. So $50-60 is my reasonable limit for cables to complement the Atom amp. I guess if the cables are that good I could push my budget a little. If you have any opinions on the matter, please share.



Get them because they look better if you'd like. But I don't hear any difference in RCA. I use the green audioquest. Whatever they're called.


----------



## TubeTone

So I had a chance to demo one. Sounds nice on my setup. The build quality leaves something to be desired. Measurements are one thing, but I like the all around package. I still may pick up one of these used.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Mendel said:


> Or you can get the Khadas with a case.



Where can you purchase that case?


----------



## escalibur

PlantsmanTX said:


> Where can you purchase that case?


https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/alum...minum-case-for-khadas-tone-board-p-13626.html


----------



## dweekie

PlantsmanTX said:


> Where can you purchase that case?





escalibur said:


> https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/alum...minum-case-for-khadas-tone-board-p-13626.html



Or https://corpshadow.biz/iot/khadas/ktonecase


----------



## Mendel

That case came with no instructions and yours truly is a bit of an idiot.
Does anyone know where the smaller metal plate with 3 holes should go to? How is it supposed to attach to anything? I'm puzzled 
There seems to be like 5 ways to put this puzzle together with all the screws and screw-feet-thingies but not many of those ways seem to align both the text on top and the screwholes in front and back correctly. Well, I did put it together somehow but not all of the parts went in, which is usually not a good sign


----------



## tkaensok

Mendel said:


> That case came with no instructions and yours truly is a bit of an idiot.
> Does anyone know where the smaller metal plate with 3 holes should go to? How is it supposed to attach to anything? I'm puzzled
> There seems to be like 5 ways to put this puzzle together with all the screws and screw-feet-thingies but not many of those ways seem to align both the text on top and the screwholes in front and back correctly. Well, I did put it together somehow but not all of the parts went in, which is usually not a good sign


On their website for the case there’s a downloads tab that has the instructions, but they seem to be in French. You should to be able to make out what to do with the pictures. Here’s the link if you don’t feel like looking for it https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=1041


----------



## Mendel (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow. Contents in my box were completely different. I had no tb3 part for example. I had some extra spacers that were much different shape than the tb2 and if I place R1 as pictured, then there will be a R1 sized hole between P1 and P2/P3. Makes no sense to me  But thanks!

edit: Also, they're not using the third screwhole at all, which is a bit weird 

edit2: wait, the tb3 parts are already screwed in on the board... So they didnt come with the case, I guess, they came with the board. I just didnt realize I could screw them off because they were black, kind of camouflaged there.


----------



## dweekie

I tried out this $2 mixer knob. It's a little ugly, but it feels fantastic (as mixer knobs should). The volume indicator is immediately visible in the dark. Any 6mm to 6.5mm D shaft knobs should work. The model I used is the "fatty knob" Chroma Cap https://store.djtechtools.com/products/chroma-caps-knobs-and-faders


----------



## Mendel

I would definitely prefer a knob that covers the led entirely. I want light to shine to my eyes only from my monitor. Everything else is a distraction.


----------



## dweekie

Mendel said:


> I would definitely prefer a knob that covers the led entirely. I want light to shine to my eyes only from my monitor. Everything else is a distraction.



I think light will leak through any knob, but have you considered cutting out a felt disk place behind the knob?


----------



## warbles (Jul 11, 2019)

Mendel said:


> I would definitely prefer a knob that covers the led entirely. I want light to shine to my eyes only from my monitor. Everything else is a distraction.


you'll forgive me I hope for asking, but why would you be "distracted" by a tiny wee ring of light? Are you closely related to the moth family, or what?


----------



## kayLF

Has anyone compared the Atom to Geshelli Lab’s Archel Pro? I’ve actually heard some folks prefer it, but since the Atom is so hyped, I’ve found it difficult to get some comprehensive feedback on this. 

For context: I’m seeking my first amp / dac combo for HD650’s and am having difficulty  deciding between the Atom + Khadas tone board dac or Topping D10/D30 dac VS The G Stack (Archel Pro & Enog2 Pro).


----------



## elira

kayLF said:


> Has anyone compared the Atom to Geshelli Lab’s Archel Pro? I’ve actually heard some folks prefer it, but since the Atom is so hyped, I’ve found it difficult to get some comprehensive feedback on this.
> 
> For context: I’m seeking my first amp / dac combo for HD650’s and am having difficulty  deciding between the Atom + Khadas tone board dac or Topping D10/D30 dac VS The G Stack (Archel Pro & Enog2 Pro).


I wouldn’t recommend the Archel pro, it has a dumb volume control. How can a company put a linear taper potentiometer for volume control? Go for atom or liquid spark.


----------



## starence

Mendel said:


> I would definitely prefer a knob that covers the led entirely. I want light to shine to my eyes only from my monitor. Everything else is a distraction.



I ordered mine with the LEDs disabled, wonder how difficult it would be to do that yourself.


----------



## elira

starence said:


> I ordered mine with the LEDs disabled, wonder how difficult it would be to do that yourself.


If the led is not used in the amplifier circuit then you just need to remove it. The problem is that it seems to be surface mounted, so you need a soldering iron and a steady hand to remove it.


----------



## bequietjk

The ENOG2 leds are mild imo.  I would LOVE to hear the Archel Pro.  I had the Atom+KTB and while it was a clean rig it was too bland for my personal listening taste.  Good reference setup, though.


----------



## Mendel (Jul 12, 2019)

warbles said:


> you'll forgive me I hope for asking, but why would you be "distracted" by a tiny wee ring of light? Are you closely related to the moth family, or what?



I'm just weird that way. I don't know why. I guess I get easily distracted. My eyes wander around to bright objects. So I literally put tape on any led that is not covered by knob or other such mechanism. ps4 controllers got black tape on them. Black tape on my keyboard leds, monitor power led, closed case computer so no light coming from the case. Windowless walk-in closet for the computer and me. Total focus on just the light from the monitor and the sounds from the headphones. Count me in the group of the crazy!

(don't mind me counting them rgb everywhere folks in as well)


----------



## kayLF

bequietjk said:


> The ENOG2 leds are mild imo.  I would LOVE to hear the Archel Pro.  I had the Atom+KTB and while it was a clean rig it was too bland for my personal listening taste.  Good reference setup, though.




Thanks for your input! Yeah I’m definitely not worried about the leds. May I ask what setup you’re using now? I’ve been told to get the Atom + KTB so many times now that I’m a bit weary and looking for some other opinions before I take the plunge.. especially since I’ll be stuck with this setup for a while.


----------



## bequietjk

@kayLF no problem.  Hope i can steer you into a great decision.

Previously i was using KTB + Project Horizon (hybrid tube amp) but i fried the KTB by accident when i powered it with 9V by an external power supply.  Now I'm running Project Horizon with my Behringer UMC404HD audio interface.  Good setup, however not as balanced and clean as the KTB.

If you decide to get the KTB definitely consider a case.  There is a Khadas case and great instructions on how to make your own DIY case in audiosciencereview.com

There is great resale value in both the KTB and Atom so if you did not like the setup you wouldnt lose out on too much money after resale!


----------



## escalibur (Jul 12, 2019)

Has anyone of you compared Atom to THX' 789? Any considerable differences in terms of unbalanced sound?


----------



## artpiggo

escalibur said:


> Has anyone of you compared Atom to THX' 789? Any considerable differences in terms of unbalanced sound?



Would like to know as well. $100 amp is very tempting to get.


----------



## genck (Jul 12, 2019)

Why is the atom being compared to something 4x the price which isn't even available right now?

They aren't even in the same ballpark, at all.


----------



## bequietjk

@genck perhaps there is a chance somebody has experience with both and anyone looking for a new amp might find a 789 for sale.  

Whether something is in the same ball park or not is up to the user.

Do you have experience with both either/or?


----------



## bequietjk

I would also like to point out that if the Atom were to come in an aluminum enclosure of JDS design (and a good knob xD), I could see myself paying upwards of $250 for it.  That is just my opinion.  I have experience with the Atom alone.


----------



## genck

bequietjk said:


> @genck perhaps there is a chance somebody has experience with both and anyone looking for a new amp might find a 789 for sale.
> 
> Whether something is in the same ball park or not is up to the user.
> 
> Do you have experience with both either/or?


I'm not sure that it's up the the user, it's pure economics... it's how the system works. I do not have experience with either, I just found it an interesting comment. Carry on.


----------



## bequietjk (Jul 13, 2019)

The discussion is about an amp and whether one should consider it.  People looking for help and opinions and you not having any experience with either how can you say that either amp is valued more than the other?

Now from my experience, I'd say the Atom provides a bit of warmth.  I've read other people hearing the same and it always comes down to each ones setup.  Hope this helps!


----------



## escalibur (Jul 13, 2019)

genck said:


> Why is the atom being compared to something 4x the price which isn't even available right now?
> 
> They aren't even in the same ballpark, at all.


Yeah because the price is the right measurement which amp is better than the other...

As I’ve stated I’m curious about the actual sound differences regardless of the price, extra features and such.


----------



## genck

And anecdotal evidence of sound means something? Hah


----------



## Mendel

Yeah, I'd also like to know. And moreover, I'd like to know what, if any, amp is worth upgrading to from Atom and why.


----------



## escalibur (Jul 20, 2019)

*JDS Labs Atom review*

*The Package*







My Atom came in two boxes where the Atom was in one and power brick in another. It's an interesting way in terms of logistics where JDS Labs doesn't need to pack different geographical versions into one box but rather 'pack them on the fly' to save time and money. Good job JDS Labs!

Being $99 amp the package was very limited in terms of accessories and I personally prefer it this way. There is no need to increase the price due to uneeded stuff like stickers, RGB!, flashy boxes and such. Kudos to JDS Labs for not including tons of paper very few would actually even read. 


*The Device*






Atom's shape reminds me a lot of JDS Labs' other models like EL DAC, EL Amp an Element. Unfortunately the build quality is not up it's siblings. Atom's case, buttons and the volume knob are all plastic. The plastic itself feels a bit cheap which is understandable for such a cheap device. I'm glad JDS Labs went with the 'performance over beauty' tactics here. However it would be nice if we could have a bit pricier variants with eg. metallic case, maybe a couple of different colors (white/silver, black, etc) and maybe something like Element (with a huge volume knob on the top). The design has also brought me some nostalgia feelings of my O2 ODAC.

Front panel has a 1/4" headphone jack, volume knob, gain and input switches. The design looks nice and clean. Also there are no bright led lights but rather dimmed white light circle behind the volume knob to indicate that the vice is on. Very, very nice design JDS Labs! Please keep it this way! 






Rear panel has 4 RCA connectors (RCA IN and RCA pre-OUT), 3.5mm analog input and a 16V AC connectors. Connectors are placed well and plugging the cables is easy once you know which connector you want to use.


*The Sound*

Now the most important part of the whole device and amps in general. How does it sound? In short: Annoyingly good. Seriously it's that good. After seeing it's price of $99 at the release I was pretty sure it will be another O2 variant which would sound nice but nothing special indeed. I was so wrong with my guessing. JDS Labs seriosly pulled something out what can easly put many times costlier amps to shame in terms on noiseless clean sound at the maximum volume. The sound is very transparent, well controlled and clean. I've spent 3-4 weeks using my Atom listening to my Tidal Hifi playlists and it has never failed me. During my test sessions my Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro headphones never screamed for a better amp.  Compared to my other amps like Burson Audio Fun and Burson Playmate Atom sounded as good as the Bursons. Burson Fun have maybe a little bit wider sound stage and more power but in terms of sound quality no difference at all. I have to admit that it's quite hard to justify it's 3 times bigger price unless you are into opamp switching and need that extra power.

After getting my unit this has been my 'go to' recommendation all over the Internet regardless of buyer's budget. JDS Atom + Khadas Tone Board are match made in heaven. For less than $250 it's very very hard to recommend anything else. Not to speak that this combo could easly beat some other combos which might cost at least two times more.

Little birds have singed that JDS Labs is releasing an updated version or model of Atom and maybe Atom-like DAC as well. I really hope it is true as the Atom is screaming for a DAC with the same case. I also hope JDS Labs updates the Element with something like Atom + a new DAC. How amazing that would be! 

*
The Verdict*

There isn't much left to say about this unexptected hit. I'm sure it's one of the best selling sub $100 amps at the moment and deservedly so. Unfortunately I don't own the THX AAA 789 to compare it with my Atom (THX being probably the most wanted amp atm) but as much experiences I could've ask around the Internet pretty much every Atom + THX owner has said Atom sounding as good as the THX so the main difference would be balanced output.

I have to admit JDS Labs left us wanting for more. More of Atom especially. I really hope we will soon see some better cases, JDS Labs DAC version 2019 and many other Atom-like hits.

Well done JDS Labs, well done!


----------



## Deftone

escalibur said:


> *JDS Labs Atom review*
> 
> *The Package*
> 
> ...



It's an impressive sounding unit but the weight and enclosure leave A LOT to be desired. I understand trying to keep the cost down but if they had 2 versions and one in a sexy solid metal casework I'd happily pay more than double.


----------



## Deftone

Anyone know if this replacement knob would fit the atom?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taiss-Alum...QRMH2T1V6GK&psc=1&refRID=THR4MRYDWQRMH2T1V6GK


----------



## dweekie (Aug 7, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Anyone know if this replacement knob would fit the atom?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taiss-Aluminum-Electronic-Potentiometer-Knob，Switch/dp/B07K2S5PBT/ref=pd_day0_hl_267_4/260-6900100-5027046?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07K2S5PBT&pd_rd_r=ee9f947d-9c1b-4306-8683-47dff7e57a15&pd_rd_w=gIq9P&pd_rd_wg=KOq4l&pf_rd_p=92d624bb-a334-423e-8722-8024dd09667f&pf_rd_r=THR4MRYDWQRMH2T1V6GK&psc=1&refRID=THR4MRYDWQRMH2T1V6GK



According to previous posts, yes. Possibly loose.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jds-labs-atom-amp.893367/page-14#post-14869737
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jds-labs-atom-amp.893367/page-18#post-15023754


----------



## yavormoskov

dweekie said:


> According to previous posts, yes. Possibly loose.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jds-labs-atom-amp.893367/page-14#post-14869737
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jds-labs-atom-amp.893367/page-18#post-15023754


It fits perfectly. It is  not loose at all.


----------



## hypez604 (Aug 13, 2019)

Got mine yesterday, used it for a bunch of hours since. I have a Khadas tone board on order but its gonna take another 2 weeks until its delivered. Meanwhile I been feeding Atom from a modest onboard realtek chipset. Atom sounds so tight and clean Oo my portable source for headphones is an LG V30+ which I use at the gym, other high quality interfaces/sources for headphones I have around the house include Motu 8a, Motu Monitor 8, e-mu 1616m and echo audiofire8. Both at home and at the gym I use mostly Sennheiser Momentum 2 over-the-ear with a silver plated cable which couples really well with the Atom. I play lossless files or stream YouTube Music. This amplifier sounds very precise, the bass is tight and has great impact. I also use headphones often for gaming in Battlefield 5, where there's no more mild clipping during loud explosions   Pretty sure this is the best sounding headphone setup I've used, and that's without the Khadas board..

Another satisfied customer here!


----------



## yavormoskov

hypez604 said:


> Got mine yesterday, used it for a bunch of hours since. I have a Khadas tone board on order but its gonna take another 2 weeks until its delivered. Meanwhile I been feeding Atom from a modest onboard realtek chipset. Atom sounds so tight and clean Oo my portable source for headphones is an LG V30+ which I use at the gym, other high quality interfaces/sources for headphones I have around the house include Motu 8a, Motu Monitor 8, e-mu 1616m and echo audiofire8. Both at home and at the gym I use mostly Sennheiser Momentum 2 over-the-ear with a silver plated cable which couples really well with the Atom. I play lossless files or stream YouTube Music. This amplifier sounds very precise, the bass is tight and has great impact. I also use headphones often for gaming in Battlefield 5, where there's no more mild clipping during loud explosions   Pretty sure this is the best sounding headphone setup I've used, and that's without the Khadas board..
> 
> Another satisfied customer here!


Try this combo Atom plus Khadas with better headphones then the Momentum to appreciate it even more.


----------



## hypez604

yavormoskov said:


> Try this combo Atom plus Khadas with better headphones then the Momentum to appreciate it even more.



I'm a basshead so "better" is a relative term, I tried it with my other headphones that I own and I like it most with the momentum2 overears. They render bass well while it being very meaty, the rest of the spectrum being smooth and detailed enough although for my taste listening mostly to bass heavy EDM and some metal. I plan to order verum-1 in a few weeks though.


----------



## warbles

yavormoskov said:


> Try this combo Atom plus Khadas with better headphones then the Momentum to appreciate it even more.


Can you explain please what a Khadas soundboard does and how it is used or installed? (Gad, you mean the Realtek chipset in the PC ain't enough?)


----------



## genck

People in New Zealand say ain't? Mind blown


----------



## protoss

*I recommend the Atom.* Its one of the best bang for your buck.

The big brother to the Atom is the THX 789. Its the same exact sound but with even more power and synergy.

Most of headifer dont need that much power anyway. So, the Atom can be literally endgame for most.

Cheers


----------



## genck

protoss said:


> *I recommend the Atom.* Its one of the best bang for your buck.
> 
> The big brother to the Atom is the THX 789. Its the same exact sound but with even more power and synergy.
> 
> ...


The Atom has more power single ended then the 789, fyi


----------



## protoss

genck said:


> The Atom has more power single ended then the 789, fyi



Thats good. I balance anyway.

I recommend the Atom to all who is on the edge


----------



## warbles

genck said:


> People in New Zealand say ain't? Mind blown


People in NZ have long spoken in the American vernacular, kind of sad to say! What local flavour there is remains pretty much confined to accent, and believe me, that ain't so pretty


----------



## warbles (Aug 17, 2019)

Helloooo... Can anyone recommend a good quality 3.5mm adapter for the Atom? Available from either Penon or LMYE? The one I'm using already cuts out unless the iem plug is in EXACTLY the right position.. Ooh such a pain!


----------



## cenix (Aug 18, 2019)

I am thinking about going for a Topping D10 and Atom setup. I have found the D10 at Amazon, but I cannot find the Atom over there (Amazon Germany). What is a reliable source to buy from?

I know that the JDS website sells it as well, but I thought that perhaps there is a different site with a somewhat lower pricing.

Also, anyone got some tips for interconnect RCA cables? I am looking for a really short one, but the shortest I can find on amazon are around 0.3-0.5 meters.


----------



## starence

If you end up ordering from JDS, they also sell short cables.


----------



## cenix

starence said:


> If you end up ordering from JDS, they also sell short cables.



Yes, I noticed. They are 15 bucks tho, I could get a slightly longer cable from amazon that's about half the price. Suppose I buy from JDS Labs website, do you know if they mark the parcel with a lower value to prevent customs/import fees?


----------



## starence

Not according to their site.



> * Duties and Taxes *
> All duties and taxes for international shipments are the responsibility of the customer. JDS Labs is not responsible for any extra charges once the original package has been shipped. We have no advance knowledge of such fees, cannot manipulate the values, and cannot pay potential fees for you.
> 
> If the customer refuses to pay these extra charges, return shipping expenses and any additional fees due will be deducated from the order upon refund. In the event that extra charges exceed the order value, we may charge those amounts to the credit card originally used for the order.


----------



## cenix

starence said:


> Not according to their site.



Yes, I read about that too. I thought that's just a front they are putting up, and maybe that they are willing to talk different when people have ordered. This is strange tho, if they are really not willing to change the value of the shipment, it would mean that the vast majority of the people who ordered from them must have paid customs. 

This is just another reason why I'm looking around for an alternative to the JDS webshop. Apparently, the Atom isn't sold on Aliexpress.


----------



## maxxevv

JDS is US based. Not based out of China, so no, you will not get it from Aliexpress. 

You can try Headsound.de in Europe. They actually list them with requisite taxes included in seems. 

http://www.headsound.de/epages/6302...Products/JDSATOMAMP/SubProducts/JDSATOMAMP-bk


----------



## Jujoe

maxxevv said:


> JDS is US based. Not based out of China, so no, you will not get it from Aliexpress.
> 
> You can try Headsound.de in Europe. They actually list them with requisite taxes included in seems.
> 
> http://www.headsound.de/epages/6302...Products/JDSATOMAMP/SubProducts/JDSATOMAMP-bk



For those in the uk here is a link

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/jds-labs-atom-headphone-amplifier.html

I got my Aom here was fast and easy to get


----------



## cenix

maxxevv said:


> JDS is US based. Not based out of China, so no, you will not get it from Aliexpress.
> 
> You can try Headsound.de in Europe. They actually list them with requisite taxes included in seems.
> 
> http://www.headsound.de/epages/6302...Products/JDSATOMAMP/SubProducts/JDSATOMAMP-bk





Jujoe said:


> For those in the uk here is a link
> 
> http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/jds-labs-atom-headphone-amplifier.html
> 
> I got my Aom here was fast and easy to get



Thank you for your replies. The UK shop does look attractive with its pricing, which is significantly cheaper than the German shop and JDS Labs website (when you include shipping and customs). Also, if something goes wrong and I need to return it for repairs, I would rather return it to the UK than US. 

1 small thing about the UK shop is that it comes with the UK power adapter, which obviously has a different plug. Since the voltage-usage for electronics is the same between the rest of Europe and the UK (220-240V), the only thing I need is an adapter for the UK plug.

I will still look around for a bit, but thank you for these recommendations.


----------



## hypez604

Paired up my Atom with a freshly delivered Khadas Toneboard.. sounds even better now


----------



## warbles

hypez604 said:


> Paired up my Atom with a freshly delivered Khadas Toneboard.. sounds even better now


Still waiting to learn what such a toneboatd does and how it is used, tho I'm sure the name 'Khadas' appeared in somewhat different form before...


----------



## hypez604

warbles said:


> Still waiting to learn what such a toneboatd does and how it is used, tho I'm sure the name 'Khadas' appeared in somewhat different form before...



Toneboard is a versatile USB DAC, it employs a very high end DAC chip with good quality clock (low jitter), good analog circuitry. It's been measured as one of the cleanest/best DACS regardless of price on a certain forum. Basically it's a little board that has a USB-c connector which you hook up to your PC using a USB cable.. drivers automatically get installed. It has RCA outputs and what looks like coax digital input. You get it bare, without a case for $99, for that price its impossible to beat. Case is available online for about $45 with a month long lead/delivery time from France.


----------



## warbles

hypez604 said:


> Toneboard is a versatile USB DAC, it employs a very high end DAC chip with good quality clock (low jitter), good analog circuitry. It's been measured as one of the cleanest/best DACS regardless of price on a certain forum. Basically it's a little board that has a USB-c connector which you hook up to your PC using a USB cable.. drivers automatically get installed. It has RCA outputs and what looks like coax digital input. You get it bare, without a case for $99, for that price its impossible to beat. Case is available online for about $45 with a month long lead/delivery time from France.



Wow! Now that's what I call a supremely clear and cogent explanation! Thank-you! And where might this source for same in Froggieland you refer to be?


----------



## warbles

I remain largely confused however, as using my present DAC, a Sabaj DA3, with the Atom lessens the quality of overall playback and using each unit separately sounds (to my ears) distinctly better..


----------



## Jujoe

warbles said:


> Wow! Now that's what I call a supremely clear and cogent explanation! Thank-you! And where might this source for same in Froggieland you refer to be?



Here is the french site

https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/diy-...-p-13062.html?search_query=kha&fast_search=fs


----------



## chrisdrop (Aug 21, 2019)

What I find amazing about the Atom is that I can't really find anyone that recommends an amp - at virtually any sane price > the Atom! There is minor conjecture that the (unicorn of an unavailable thing!) Drop THX 789 is similar in performance. There are things like the latest Benchmark amp and things in the thousands of (currency of your choice), but - that is about it. So - does anyone have a credible Atom improvement in the < 1k GBP range? I can't think of one, nor has anyone really recommended one!


----------



## Deftone

chrisdrop said:


> What I find amazing about the Atom is that I can't really find anyone that recommends an amp - at virtually any sane price > the Atom! There is minor conjecture that the (unicorn of an unavailable thing!) Drop THX 789 is similar in performance. There are things like the latest Benchmark amp and things in the thousands of (currency of your choice), but - that is about it. So - does anyone have a credible Atom improvement in the < 1k GBP range? I can't think of one, nor has anyone really recommended one!



The atom actually performs better in single ended than THX789 so the only jump up would be the HPA4. Quite a leap huh.


----------



## Jujoe

Deftone said:


> The atom actually performs better in single ended than THX789 so the only jump up would be the HPA4. Quite a leap huh.



For the money the Atom is the amp of the people lol beanchmark nice stuff but us audiohobos will never hear it


----------



## chrisdrop

Deftone said:


> the only jump up would be the HPA4. Quite a leap huh.



quite a leap indeed!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Anyone had a chance to compare their Modhouse Argon on the Atom and an Emotiva A100? I have an A100 and really like it with my Argons, but if I could get away with something as small and transportable as the Atom, I might be willing to make the switch.


----------



## escalibur

Deftone said:


> The atom actually performs better in single ended than THX789 so the only jump up would be the HPA4. Quite a leap huh.


Atom is also more powerful compared to unbalanced 789.


----------



## protoss (Aug 24, 2019)

@chrisdrop "does anyone have a credible Atom improvement in the < 1k GBP range? I can't think of one, nor has anyone really recommended one!"

I accept the challenge. *Hold my beer. *

First of all the ATOM is the amp of the century for $100.    <--- Let this be known 

Lets get this started:

Liquid Spark
Magi
SMSL SH-8
Topping D10,
Topping MX3 Pro,
AudioQuest DragonFly

This small list are its competitors. The Atom beats them all. And equals and edge over the Liquid spark and Magi by maybe 5 to 10%

Now from $250 to $1000. Sadly the Atom is beaten to being outclass. But comes extremely close.  Heres only a handful of amplifiers that beats the Atom.

THX789 - *$400*
Cayin iHA-6 - *$600*
Arcam rhead *- $500*
Liquid Carbon X - *$350*
Rupert Neve 2015 - *$500 *- A medical doctor amp.
Rupert Neve Fidelice 2019 - *$600 -* Oh look theres a revision to an ultimate amp!
Gilmore Lite - *$500*
Aune X1S Pro 2019 - *$300*
RME DAC - *$999*
Questyle CMA400i *- $999*
Neurochrome HP1 *$1000 *- Discontinue. But getting a revision soon TBA 2019. This sounded like a $4000 amp. The real bargain of the century for an ultimate bargain amp

Again this doesn't mean that the Atom is weak or cant challenge these amp.

Over $1000

Over hundreds of amplifiers to name. And its a must to add in Tube amps. So it becomes endless.

Example, We looking at

GSX-MINI to *$2000*
Benchmark HPA4 *$3000*
Apex Pinnacle2 which is *$20,000
*
And we not even talking about Speaker amps to power headphones  , thats another 5000 + amplifiers to mention.

*Speaker amp outclass all amps!! -* https://www.mcintoshlabs.com/products/headphone-amplifiers/MHA150


----------



## chrisdrop

Thanks for a solid list and proper effort! 

I have a setup that I am happy with for my office (Atom+ToppingD50s). At home I am driving my better headphones with an iFi micro black label. I prefer the Atom+Topping. I'd like to get a separate DAC/ amp for my home setup. I'd rather not just get the same kit 2x (Atom + Topping). In DAC-land, there are many clearer (IMO) options/ alternatives, so this leaves me considering amps. 

I am interested in amps between the Atom and the ~$1k or so mark. I am not massively cost sensitive, but I'd like to get something > the Atom for a premium. That seems the challenge.

Another one the fun challenges of this hobby is that amps are not so easy to audition, so feedback and commentary from communities like this really help guide the search. 

On to the amps...

There are several solid combo DAC/ amp combo products. I would prefer independent components for optionality. I know buy and you can bypass various parts, but it seems silly to buy a DAC/ amp and bypass the amp if there are alternatives. I think the RME ADI DAC is the only one I would consider for that.. You list a few combos below + there are others like: Burson Play, (new) Burson Conductor 3, Sabaj D5, RME ADI-2 Pro.

THX789 - *$400 *
This was the 1st one in my Atom alternative list. I suppose I could have taken the drop, paid the premium and been done with the quest..
It has not been commonly said that this outclasses the Atom (perhaps the opposite w/o balanced). I haven't been able to find anywhere in London that I could listen to one anyhow!
They are not widely available. I know a drop just finished. Living in the UK means you can add 30% to the cost (import, VAT, etc.). Given I couldn't listen, returns would be a pain, etc. I passed on last drop.​Cayin iHA-6 - *$600*
I don't know this one. I will investigate. Thanks.​
Arcam rhead *- $500*
I have this on my list of possible amps. Currently available for £168.99 in the UK, which seems a good price for this one. It has reasonable positive commentary in the various internet communities. ​Liquid Carbon X - *$350*
Doesn't seem to measure up (ASR and other forums commentary eliminated this from my list)​Rupert Neve 2015 - *$500 *- A medical doctor amp.
Is this the RNHP you refer to? When you say "a medical doctor amp", what do you mean? That it is hyper-analytical or something else? 
As a former studio engineer, I have an inherent wish for any Neve product!
This was on my interest list, then the Fedelice was announced...​Rupert Neve Fidelice 2019 - *$600 -* Oh look theres a revision to an ultimate amp!
I saw this at CanJam. Keen to see when it is available. (https://fidelice.com/where-to-buy) Not available yet, and likely to be even longer to UK availability. 
Again, I have an inherent wish for a Neve product...​Gilmore Lite - *$500*
I don't know this one. Will investigate.​
Aune X1S Pro 2019 - *$300*
As an amp, seems OK, not really an upgrade on Atom?​
RME DAC - *$999*
Certainly a strong DAC. Absolutely pretty lights, EQ, etc great. On my list, but unclear how strong the amp is in the unit. I think the RME ADI-2 Pro is the likely contender, but ~2x the cost + integrated DAC/ amp is not my preference.​
Questyle CMA400i *- $999*
I don't know this one. I will investigate.​
Neurochrome HP1 *$1000 *- Discontinue. But getting a revision soon TBA 2019. This sounded like a $4000 amp. The real bargain of the century for an ultimate bargain amp
I am keen to see what happens with the Neurochrome successor, probably worth going up a bit from that $1k mark for this one.​
That leaves on my list:

Neurochrome successor in T+? 
Neve Fedelice in T+? 
Arcam rhead

... TBD
That is probably my biggest forum post ever, so I will stop...


----------



## protoss

@chrisdrop 

You should of paid that premium for that THX789. And called it quits. And started looking into balance DACs by now. 

Owell,

I talked to the guy who made this amp, Neurochrome HP1. He said Rocky mountain he will showcase his new amps. He mention he will have 3 versions. Cheap to expensive. 

Rupert Neve, medical joke was from Z reviews. Its a funny thing he said that I just mention. The sound is engineer level of excellence. 

Arcam rhead, this is a skip. Do not bother. its old. The THX789 is the newest and most talked about item now. If this was 2015 the Arcam would of been great. I just listed it because it needed to be listed. 


BTW, I wanted to list lots of amps. But the post will be extremely long and tiring. Tube amps (Woo Audio), to Violectic amps, to Burson, to Audio-GD and hundreds of more.... 

My personal choice of amps.

THX789
Neurochrome HP1 - Wait to see his new offering.
Rupert Neve 2019 

If you have money

GSX-MINI - Get the $1800 version.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video about the JDS Labs Atom


----------



## Shane D

chrisdrop said:


> Liquid Carbon X - *$350*
> Doesn't seem to measure up (ASR and other forums commentary eliminated this from my list)



A little off topic, but...:
I like ASR and spend WAY too much time on it. I saw the analysis on the LCX and crossed it off my list. However, it went on sale during Prime Days for $199.00. I thought to myself, "Well at this price, I can just sell it if I don't like it and not lose much". I received the amp and it sounded horrible the first day. Bright, noisy, whatever. I let it run for a couple of days and it is amazing! Sounds very full and good bass. According to Mr. Cavilli, it is only to be used balanced out. The only 'phones I can't use with it are my Grado's. It has given new life to my HE4XX's which I was about to sell. I do hate the fact that you ony get one year of warranty and nobody is going to work on it afterwards. But it is what it is.

The 789 was out for a month and now it is out for another month. I thought hard about getting one and then worked the numbers:$199.00 cost me $345.00, landed in Canada. The 789 is $400.00 and would cost me more than $650.00, landed in Canada. And again, no warranty. Like the LCX, within one year you can get a replacement or a refund. 
Not actually sure what all the ASR measurements mean and how many are audible, but the LCX sounds pretty good to me and I will be keeping it. The 789 will not sound twice as good as you are getting into the area of diminishing returns.

Back on topic, I am thinking about adding an Atom or a Spark to my collection. Curious if a "little fella" could beat out my Burson Fun-Classic.



Shane D


----------



## kaushama

Getting my Atom today! Excited and I would pair it with Ifi iDSD Bl Micro. I may get a Topping D50S. Anyone had the two compared and any gain by such upgrade? iDSD is currently apired with iTube and iCan SE.


----------



## cel4145

Just joined the Atom club today! I plan to pair it with the Topping D50S that drop currently has for $200.

I'm coming from an Audio-GD NFB-11. The NFB-11 undoubtedly has more power output. But the Atom is plenty for my HD6XX, K7XX, and HD58X. Currently running it off the Realtek ALC1150 in an Asus Supreme FX implementation. Looking forward to seeing how it sounds with the Topping in October when it ships.


----------



## protoss

Shane D said:


> Not actually sure what all the ASR measurements mean and how many are audible



ASR is a place to get legit measurement on dacs and amps. It is one of the best trusted sites for measurements. The people that hates ASR are the ones that spend 10K on a Dac and automatically thinks its god-level without any measurements. And once ASR measures it and called it schiit. Those selected crew get really buthurt over the it. I know a few or lot of people here on headfi that has this mentality. It is Very very scary. Do not want to name them. But hot damn theres a whole crew to, too many of them here and elsewhere. They always think more money of a product = God-level. 

What ASR dose is, measures to see if DACS underperforms or overperforms to other DACS and showcase any distortion in the dac and its implementation of the unit. They also measure to see if the dac or amp has enough power in the output and input. They check if the unit has a clean distortion amp section without distortion. What dose it mean to see if the amp produces alot of useless noise? More noise more color it is. For example, its like a camera, the more noise the lens has the worst the photo quality is. 

And a few other stuff. 

Now the LCX fails in so many areas. It has distortion and not clean and weak in power, all compare to other amps and dacs. But dose it sound nice? Of course it dose. Euphoria, most of the time means distortions. Say hello to tubes.


----------



## Shane D

protoss said:


> ASR is a place to get legit measurement on dacs and amps. It is one of the best trusted sites for measurements. The people that hates ASR are the ones that spend 10K on a Dac and automatically thinks its god-level without any measurements. And once ASR measures it and called it schiit. Those selected crew get really buthurt over the it. I know a few or lot of people here on headfi that has this mentality. It is Very very scary. Do not want to name them. But hot damn theres a whole crew to, too many of them here and elsewhere. They always think more money of a product = God-level.
> 
> What ASR dose is, measures to see if DACS underperforms or overperforms to other DACS and showcase any distortion in the dac and its implementation of the unit. They also measure to see if the dac or amp has enough power in the output and input. They check if the unit has a clean distortion amp section without distortion. What dose it mean to see if the amp produces alot of useless noise? More noise more color it is. For example, its like a camera, the more noise the lens has the worst the photo quality is.
> 
> ...



Every time I hear the word distortion, I do actually think tubes. I don't doubt that ASR knows what they are talking about, but I am enjoying the LCX sound so far. 
I would be curious to A/B it to the 789 at home.
It puts out PLENTY of power for me. I never go above 1:00 in low gain and that's only for old music on the HE4XX's. 90% of my music is 9:00-11:00, in low gain.

I am curious about the Atom, the Liquid Spark (did anybody notice they raised their price?) and the 789, while it's on Drop.

Shane D


----------



## protoss

Shane D said:


> It puts out PLENTY of power for me



True.
I think its the people who has the HD800, LCD4, Susvara, Abyss types will scream wheres the power at.

Atom is the 789 single ended version. I highly recommend the Atom! Its great. Its the THX789 single amp section amp. Thats what i call it. If you want balance. Buy the Thx789. If not. Buy the Atom. Its simple as that


----------



## Shane D

protoss said:


> True.
> I think its the people who has the HD800, LCD4, Susvara, Abyss types will scream wheres the power at.
> 
> Atom is the 789 single ended version. I highly recommend the Atom! Its great. Its the THX789 single amp section amp. Thats what i call it. If you want balance. Buy the Thx789. If not. Buy the Atom. Its simple as that



I wonder if the balanced line of the 789 would blow away the LCX to me? It is DOUBLE the price and I doubt it will twice as good. The law of diminishing returns.

On the flip side, I am wondering if the Atom could replace the Burson Fun-Classic as my SE amp.

To me "end game", tools wise, would be my SMSL SU-8 feeding one great balanced amp and one great SE amp. 
I am happy with the two I have now, but I just can't stop looking and wondering...it's pathetic.

Shane D


----------



## protoss

Shane D said:


> I wonder if the balanced line of the 789 would blow away the LCX to me?



It will not. You might end up wasting money overall. The highest the 789 can do is be a tad (5%) more refine.  Thats all.
Its double the price. Its like saying is it 50% better? Maybe? I highly doubt it. Never heard the LCX. But I bet it sounds decent. 

The atom is only $99. Give it a shot. It basically the thx789 single ended amp. I think i repeated myself lol.


----------



## Shane D

protoss said:


> It will not. You might end up wasting money overall. The highest the 789 can do is be a tad (5%) more refine.  Thats all.
> Its double the price. Its like saying is it 50% better? Maybe? I highly doubt it. Never heard the LCX. But I bet it sounds decent.
> 
> The atom is only $99. Give it a shot. It basically the thx789 single ended amp. I think i repeated myself lol.



I was leaning towards the Spark, but since they raised the price...

I sold a speaker dock today and I am thinking about grabbing the Atom. It is about $175.00, landed,tax in (Canada).

I grabbed the LCX for $199.00. I think at $299.00, the 789 looks more attractive.

It's funny that while my spending limits have gone ever upwards over the last four years, I recently bought a used set of HD58X's (and love them) and am now looking at an Atom.

Shane D


----------



## jbarrentine (Aug 31, 2019)

The 789 is better than the Atom, but it's a narrow margin. It's certainly not the cost effective solution. I hate to take percentages on anything, but the atom is 90? % of the 789. I find the 789 has a more layered sound which is very pleasing.

For what it's worth I'm still wondering if I *need* the 789. It's roughly 4x the size of the atom with an external power brick, multiple times the cost, and not dramatically better. 

For most people I'd say the atom is more than enough.


----------



## waynes world (Aug 31, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I was leaning towards the Spark, but since they raised the price...



I see that you were interested in the spark. Fyi it's $180CAD landed at newegg.ca

Edit: if you don't mind me asking, where did you find the LCX for $199CAD?
Edit2: I see now where you got it lol.


----------



## Shane D

waynes world said:


> I now see that you skipped the spark. But if anyone else cares (not likely in this Atom thread lol), it's $180CAD landed at newegg.ca
> 
> Edit: if you don't mind me asking, where did you find the LCX for $199CAD?
> Edit2: I see now where you got it lol.



Thanks! I'll check.out Newegg. The $199.00 was during "Prime Days". Drop was trying to get some traction with the Amazon promotion. It ran for a week or two. I'll bet you will probably see something similar for Black Friday.

Shane D


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 1, 2019)

protoss said:


> ....
> What ASR dose is, measures to see if DACS underperforms or overperforms to other DACS and showcase any distortion in the dac and its implementation of the unit. They also measure to see if the dac or amp has enough power in the output and input. They check if the unit has a clean distortion amp section without distortion. What dose it mean to see if the amp produces alot of useless noise? More noise more color it is. For example, its like a camera, the more noise the lens has the worst the photo quality is.



Yep. This is why I ordered the Topping D50S off drop.com. ASR's measurements for it look fantastic for the money. I'm really looking forward to seeing how the Atom/D50S compares to my Audio GD NFB 11, given that audio-gd's DACs have been measuring like crap at ASR.


----------



## protoss (Sep 1, 2019)

@cel4145

The Audio Gd 11 amp has the 9018 chip. Compare to D50S which has the 9038 chip.

Its like iphone 6 vs Iphone 10. Its becoming obvious now that modern chips are getting better in sound quality and built-in implementation.  The biggest plus is that newer modern chips are properly being executed in affordable products. So now we can get a $250 dac that would of cost in 1995 or 2005 about $5000.

I also notice that R2R dacs has the worst measurements. So, I somewhat do not like measuring R2R dacs because it is a distortion mess. But dose it sound good? Maybe? Hard to say. I personally like R2R dacs.


----------



## cel4145

protoss said:


> @cel4145
> 
> The Audio Gd 11 amp has the 9018 chip. Compare to D50S which has the 9038 chip.
> 
> ...



The review at ASR of the audio-gd models they looked at suggest it's not the chip that's the issue, but rather the implementation design is not very good.


----------



## protoss (Sep 2, 2019)

cel4145 said:


> The review at ASR of the audio-gd models they looked at suggest it's not the chip that's the issue, but rather the implementation design is not very good.



Yes, of course. But it is the chip. Do not dare think its not. A 9014 chip is laughable now. A 9018 sucks compare to a 9028 chip which benchmark dac 3 is base on. You think a 9018 chip can beat a benchmark 9028 dac 3 chip. The answer is 100% no.

Now we at 9038 chips. Its pretty much what I already said. Sadly I repeat my self alot 

Let me quote protoss--  "Its becoming obvious now that modern chips are getting better in sound quality and *built-in implementation"  
*
Owell

P.S I like to also add that Audio-Gd products are great for their R2R dacs. What the heck are people doing buying sabre dacs from Audio-GD????


----------



## moriez

Hey guys,

I received an Atom a few days ago and to my dissapointment the exterior is absolutely not what a new product should look like. I tried to capture the four 45 degree marks of which the retailer told me, who were in turn told by JDS Labs, this is how all Atoms come out from the molding process. Well in one word, p00r. If that wasn't no-go enough the top side picture shows indentations which were also explained to me as normal for all Atoms from the way they're stacked. If I remember correctly the stacking is done over at JDS so retailer would not be to blame. Now, what I'm after first is asking owners to briefly check for the 45 degree marks similar in severity like in my close ups. From quick investigation I know the indentations are pretty common, which is not to say this is normal but probably acceptable to me. For certain I will return my unit and on the fence about a refund or getting a replacement.


----------



## warbles

moriez said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received an Atom a few days ago and to my dissapointment the exterior is absolutely not what a new product should look like. I tried to capture the four 45 degree marks of which the retailer told me, who were in turn told by JDS Labs, this is how all Atoms come out from the molding process. Well in one word, p00r. If that wasn't no-go enough the top side picture shows indentations which were also explained to me as normal for all Atoms from the way they're stacked. If I remember correctly the stacking is done over at JDS so retailer would not be to blame. Now, what I'm after first is asking owners to briefly check for the 45 degree marks similar in severity like in my close ups. From quick investigation I know the indentations are pretty common, which is not to say this is normal but probably acceptable to me. For certain I will return my unit and on the fence about a refund or getting a replacement.


Gollyz, do we really care so much about the appearance of the damn thing when it performs like such a motherf**ker?


Really?


----------



## moriez

Thanks for the useless reply buddy. If you read carefully I'm looking for people who want to think along for a minute. When I buy something new it must appear new no matter what.


----------



## Jujoe

moriez said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received an Atom a few days ago and to my dissapointment the exterior is absolutely not what a new product should look like. I tried to capture the four 45 degree marks of which the retailer told me, who were in turn told by JDS Labs, this is how all Atoms come out from the molding process. Well in one word, p00r. If that wasn't no-go enough the top side picture shows indentations which were also explained to me as normal for all Atoms from the way they're stacked. If I remember correctly the stacking is done over at JDS so retailer would not be to blame. Now, what I'm after first is asking owners to briefly check for the 45 degree marks similar in severity like in my close ups. From quick investigation I know the indentations are pretty common, which is not to say this is normal but probably acceptable to me. For certain I will return my unit and on the fence about a refund or getting a replacement.



I also have a few little marks on my atom and almost in tthe same spots as your pics 

But these are not enough that I'd want to return it.


----------



## warbles

moriez said:


> Thanks for the useless reply buddy. If you read carefully I'm looking for people who want to think along for a minute. When I buy something new it must appear new no matter what.


Yipes


----------



## moriez

Jujoe said:


> I also have a few little marks on my atom and almost in tthe same spots as your pics
> 
> But these are not enough that I'd want to return it.




Appreciate it! And this includes the same type top side? If you have the time to try capture the front please do.


----------



## Jujoe

moriez said:


> Appreciate it! And this includes the same type top side? If you have the time to try capture the front please do.



I will try take some pic this afternoon (fecking cleaning day  )


----------



## moriez

No rush


----------



## Jujoe (Sep 6, 2019)

moriez said:


> No rush



Excuse my p1ss poor pics but the 4 marks are there and at some angles more visable, The little scratches I had on the front I could not even get to show on the photos. I however got this suprise on my unit when I first got it was super p1ssed but over the moon I had the atom so I let it slide


----------



## jbarrentine

It's just the way its molded. You're not going to find anything as good at $100. Keep it, ignore superficial things like that.


----------



## kaushama

I got my Atom few days back and it is flawless cosmetically. Functionality is superb and very clean and able amp for the money. John had been very helpful and included few goodies with it. I am waiting for Topping D5oS to be coupled with it.


----------



## moriez

Jujoe said:


> at some angles more visable, The little scratches I had on the front I could not even get to show on the photos.



Yes, takes playing with the light to capture because they're hardly visible from most angles.



> I let it slide



Understandable. Letting it slide to me also depends on the idea I'm trying to get if it affects all units and to what degree.




jbarrentine said:


> It's just the way its molded. You're not going to find anything as good at $100. Keep it, ignore superficial things like that.



Then don't you and others think the molding isn't done right? Is yours with the same imperfections?




kaushama said:


> I got my Atom few days back and it is flawless cosmetically.



Thanks for mentioning. Did you or could you look very closely in particular at the front for resemblance of the marks on mine?


----------



## jbarrentine

Mine has superficial imperfections. I don't care. You're weird about it.


----------



## kaushama (Sep 7, 2019)

moriez said:


> Thanks for mentioning. Did you or could you look very closely in particular at the front for resemblance of the marks on mine?


I examined very carefully shinning  a torch onto it. Those lines could be barely seen. However they are not visible to naked eyes. Said that I am very happy with the sound quality of the amp for its neutrality and totally black background. I suggested John, if he ever develops a premium case for this marvel, design it in a way for existing users to upgrade easily. He took the suggestion positively.
Many users keep its single ended performance above that of Drop THX 789 amp, which is quite an achievement at this price point. However I agree JDS Labs should have kept the option open for users to have a premium enclosure.


----------



## jseaber

@moriez - Thanks for your email and link. I recall the recent message from your retailer. Please find my unedited response from Aug 23 pasted below:

_Hi Steve,

Thanks for bringing this customer concern to my attention. Yes, all Atom enclosures exhibit the marks you have identified. These are flow marks from the injection molding process which cannot be avoided in the given design. 

Within the first months of release, customer feedback indicated a few areas for possible improvement:

*1)* Gate ejection mark on the volume knob [Resolved in March 2019 batch]
*2) *Injection molding marks on top surface [Resolving in September 2019 batch]
*3)* Flow marks on front of enclosure [Acknowledged]

The knob update was integrated by March. I am pleased to report that marks on the top surface have been successfully eliminated in the production batch arriving today.

There is no ETA for item (3) due to isolated customer comments and high risk of altering the mold (problem could worsen or persist, while delaying production). Let me know if there is more I can do to help._​
Your Atom was built in August. If you would like a flawless top, feel free to email and I can mail a Top from the latest September batch to your retailer.



jbarrentine said:


> It's just the way its molded. You're not going to find anything as good at $100. Keep it, ignore superficial things like that.





kaushama said:


> I got my Atom few days back and it is flawless cosmetically. Functionality is superb and very clean and able amp for the money. John had been very helpful and included few goodies with it. I am waiting for Topping D5oS to be coupled with it.



Thanks, guys!


----------



## moriez

Appreciate the swift reaction on a Saturday! Reading now what you explained to the retailer is soothing. I'm content I brought it up and think that knowing the background is beneficial to owners and those interested in the amp.

Speak to you soon John


----------



## ngs428

JDS has the best customer service you will find.  That is a fact.


----------



## kaushama

jseaber said:


> Thanks, guys!



You are welcome John!


----------



## yavormoskov (Sep 7, 2019)

I read these observations about the imperfections of the enclosure and I have just one thing to say - my Atom is perfect. I bought it in June or July and the plastic enclosure is built very well without any visual imperfections. No dents, no artifacts from molding, nothing. I am very lucky I guess. I think the build is very adequate and I personally wouldn’t pay more for a premium enclosure. The sound is fabulous. The vocals to me, when using a DAC with Atom, sound more natural than both TXH 789 and Burson Fun. I sold my TXH and kept the Atom. The only negative would be related to the preamp of the Atom. The preamp to speakers in Burson Fun is definitely better, I can hear it. The Atom is strictly for headphones and is fantastic.


----------



## cursive

I have an early example from November(launch day) and haven't noticed any molding marks at all, even under flashlight.  Regardless great to hear the response from jds, I know many have said it, but they're a truly wonderful company with some of the best customer service and interaction I've ever experienced.


----------



## ilovetoys

I just received one Thursday and there were no noticeable blemishes but the volume knob around 2 o'clock has some grind to it until maxed. I use it to power some andro golds so I never go beyond 10 o'clock anyhow. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## holsen

I've been intrigued with this little Amp for some time now and was about to pull the trigger and get one of them but I just got aline on a very lightly used Beyerdynamic A1.   I only use Iems so I'm curious what you all might have to say.... Atom or A1
I'd be using it with a Topping D50 to power Xelentos, Tin P1s, IMR R2 Aten and oBravo Cupids. Would either of these amps be a better choice?


----------



## SoundDouble

Ok. So I know I'm late to this game but got the atom delivered today. For the most part I'm very happy with it... but ... how long did you guys typically burn it in for the bass to fill up?
I also only have 2hrs on it. Reason I ask is I used to run my cayin n5ii line out(no eq) into my speaker amp. Now I run it into the atom and the atom feeds the speaker amp. I have definitely lost some bass. I can easily go back and forth between the connections to compare and the n5ii is not a bass heavy dap.


----------



## yavormoskov

SoundDouble said:


> Ok. So I know I'm late to this game but got the atom delivered today. For the most part I'm very happy with it... but ... how long did you guys typically burn it in for the bass to fill up?
> I also only have 2hrs on it. Reason I ask is I used to run my cayin n5ii line out(no eq) into my speaker amp. Now I run it into the atom and the atom feeds the speaker amp. I have definitely lost some bass. I can easily go back and forth between the connections to compare and the n5ii is not a bass heavy dap.


You are correct. The Atom's preamp is not good. I am using Burson Fun as preamp and it is spectacular but the preamp of the Atom does not give remarkable mids or sufficient bass, sadly. I use the Atom as headphone amp only. You have two other options. To use a dedicated, preamp like Shiit Saga or to install Equilizer APO and to increase or decrease certain frequencies such as the bass and or others system wide.


----------



## SoundDouble

yavormoskov said:


> You are correct. The Atom's preamp is not good. I am using Burson Fun as preamp and it is spectacular but the preamp of the Atom does not give remarkable mids or sufficient bass, sadly. I use the Atom as headphone amp only. You have two other options. To use a dedicated, preamp like Shiit Saga or to install Equilizer APO and to increase or decrease certain frequencies such as the bass and or others system wide.



Thank you for the quick and to the point response. Decisions. I need more than one input and the burson fun doesn't have that, if I remember correctly.


----------



## yavormoskov (Nov 19, 2019)

SoundDouble said:


> Thank you for the quick and to the point response. Decisions. I need more than one input and the burson fun doesn't have that, if I remember correctly.


.
I might sell the Fun and the Khadas and to keep the Atom and Topping D50s. I like the Atom headphone amp slightly more for headphones than the Fun and like the Fun as preamp a lot more as preamp for speakers but is silly to have two DACs and two amps. At RMAF this year I auditioned Shiit Saga preamp and I really liked it soundwise and feature wise. I was really impressed with no audibile sound degradation (and the aluminum remote is convenient too). But not the tube based Saga, the solid state Saga preamp. I don't have anything against tubes, just in this case solid state sounded much better to my ears. It has five inputs and two outputs and it can work in passive or active mode. I am thinking to have Topping D50S as input and use one output to the Atom amp and the other output to the speakers amp.


----------



## holsen

SoundDouble said:


> Thank you for the quick and to the point response. Decisions. I need more than one input and the burson fun doesn't have that, if I remember correctly.


I run a Topping D50s into the Atom.  The D50(s) can operate as preamp and it provides USB coax and optical inputs.  I too only use the Atom as headphone Amp but this might work for you and the D50 is a stellar DAC.  Actually have 2 of them, one of which is at the the center of my living room AV setup feeding into a B&O System


----------



## yavormoskov

holsen said:


> I run a Topping D50s into the Atom.  The D50(s) can operate as preamp and it provides USB coax and optical inputs.  I too only use the Atom as headphone Amp but this might work for you and the D50 is a stellar DAC.  Actually have 2 of them, one of which is at the the center of my living room AV setup feeding into a B&O System


After I heard the Atom I don't think I need another headphone amp at all, frankly. It is just great. JDS labs should remove the cheap good for nothing preamp from the new iteration of the Atom and to add normal good quality metal volume knob instead. I did buy a great volume knob for it and now I am happy but they should have thought about it, not me.


----------



## overhaze

Quick question.  Would you recommend putting the Topping D10 on top of or under the Atom? The Atom doesn't kick out much heat and putting it on top is kind of... ugly.

Also are there any guides on replacing the volume knob? As great as the Atom sounds I just can't get behind that plastic bottle top!


----------



## gooeyrich

JDS needs to come out with a stackable DAC.


----------



## holsen

Yes, but the topping D50 / D50s sounds amazing and stacks beautifully with Atom.  When I bought my Atom I also bought the short stack cables and the problem with them is that the straight RCA connectors cause them to stick out so far that I can't get my stack close to the wall against which my desk abutts.  I had to buy 4 RCA right angle adapters.  These cables should come with them.


----------



## SoundDouble

Maybe they can sell both straight or right angle. The straight worked for me but i understand what you said about putting them by the wall.

On another note I decided to keep my atom. The lack of bass was/is an issue with my speaker amp. It has problems supplying enough power to my speakers now. Time for a new power amp.


----------



## dematted (Dec 10, 2019)

Listening to these with my Focal Elex. Initial thoughts when comparing to the Magni 3:

-Things sound a tad tighter. Sounds that normally decay slower are just a tiny bit quicker.
-Huge soundstage improvement, especially in 'depth'. On the Magni, music sounds like it's all presented as a single wall. The Atom separates instruments much better.
-Somewhat more natural presentation and timbre.
-Perhaps somewhat less 'lively'. Not sure how to describe this more precisely. The Magni 3 feels like it has a somewhat more lively and immediately 'gripping' sound, perhaps because of its more intimate presentation.


----------



## katulu

Just wanted to contribute a little here:

Got my Atom, tried it out of my Hugo 2 going into HD6XX.  HOLY SMOKES!  Out of just the Hugo 2, the HD6XX sounds bass-bloated and muddy - out of the Atom, it's amazingly balanced across the spectrum, I'd never heard it like this before!  Quite happy with my purchase.


----------



## holsen

Yeah, its an amazing device and an incredible value.  I've got mine hooked up to a Topping D50s and the sound is mind blowing.  Like you said and its deep, clear, refined, detailed and precise.   Its made every can and IEM come alive.


----------



## cel4145

holsen said:


> Yeah, its an amazing device and an incredible value.  I've got mine hooked up to a Topping D50s and the sound is mind blowing.  Like you said and its deep, clear, refined, detailed and precise.   Its made every can and IEM come alive.



Yep. Me, too. Atom and D50S. Sounds great and stacks together nicely, too


----------



## McLambo

Been following this thread a while, and got exited about the Atom.

What would be the best way to get one from Europe/Netherlands?


----------



## magicscreen

I have bought my Atom from here:
https://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/jds-labs-atom-headphone-amplifier-eu-plug.html


----------



## thekenta

McLambo said:


> Been following this thread a while, and got exited about the Atom.
> 
> What would be the best way to get one from Europe/Netherlands?



http://www.headsound.de/epages/6302...Products/JDSATOMAMP/SubProducts/JDSATOMAMP-bk

150€+shipping


----------



## McLambo

Thanks for the suggestion, although I find the price they ask rather steep. Might try to order directly with JDS labs, and hope customs doesn't notice


----------



## thekenta

McLambo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, although I find the price they ask rather steep. Might try to order directly with JDS labs, and hope customs doesn't notice



I feel you. It's the exact same reason I'm considering the SP200 as well since us Europeans can get it for around 265€ on Amazon.

Also keep in mind that JDS charges around 35$ for shipping and it could take forever if the customs get a hold of it. 
Would maybe be safer to go the EU route in the first place since it's not that much more expensive considering shipping and possibly added VAT.


----------



## cel4145

McLambo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, although I find the price they ask rather steep. Might try to order directly with JDS labs, and hope customs doesn't notice



Schiit recently released the Magni Heresy that measures more accurate on many metrics than the Atom: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...gni-3-and-heresy-headphone-amp-reviews.10311/  I like my Atom, but I would not pay significantly more for it over the Heresy. Might see what it costs you.


----------



## McLambo

thekenta said:


> I feel you. It's the exact same reason I'm considering the SP200 as well since us Europeans can get it for around 265€ on Amazon.
> 
> Also keep in mind that JDS charges around 35$ for shipping and it could take forever if the customs get a hold of it.
> Would maybe be safer to go the EU route in the first place since it's not that much more expensive considering shipping and possibly added VAT.


Thanks for pointing me towards the Sp200, this seems a very good unit to get as well, albeit twice the price of the atom. I've subscribed to it's discussion topic, and put in on my bucket-list


----------



## holsen

cel4145 said:


> Schiit recently released the Magni Heresy that measures more accurate on many metrics than the Atom: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...gni-3-and-heresy-headphone-amp-reviews.10311/  I like my Atom, but I would not pay significantly more for it over the Heresy. Might see what it costs you.


They're the same price.  Im  very happy with my Atom and love the form factor.  I have to wonder if your ear could even discern any sonic difference.  I suppose if I didn't already have an Amp it would be a good option, but I can't see it as an upgrade.  It's a viable option though.


----------



## McLambo

Indeed looks like an awesome release by Schiit, but the same question remains; how do I get one in EU...


----------



## cel4145

holsen said:


> They're the same price.  Im  very happy with my Atom and love the form factor.  I have to wonder if your ear could even discern any sonic difference.  I suppose if I didn't already have an Amp it would be a good option, but I can't see it as an upgrade.  It's a viable option though.



This reviewer at headphones.com could not tell the difference: 

"I could *not* audibly discriminate between the Magni Heresy, Atom or Archel 2 Pro *at all*."
https://www.headphones.com/blogs/ne...-heresy-headphone-amplifier-review-comparison


----------



## cel4145

McLambo said:


> Indeed looks like an awesome release by Schiit, but the same question remains; how do I get one in EU...



You going to make me go Google it for you: https://www.schiit-europe.com/


----------



## thekenta

cel4145 said:


> You going to make me go Google it for you: https://www.schiit-europe.com/



They even ship from Holland, so McLambo should be happy. haha
Alternatively I'll throw in https://www.schiit.co.uk/ since they have it in stock.

Gonna go for the Heresy myself since it costs me 30€ less than the Atom.
So thanks to everyone in this thread that put the Schiit on my radar.


----------



## McLambo

You guys make me blush .
So Schiit it will be; by logistical advantage. Heading over to the Schiit corner of Head-Fi. Now to find a matching dac.

Thanks!


----------



## warbles

I for one was astounded (and more than à tad dismayed) to discover that, when hooked up to my sweet little Sabaj DAC, the Atom did not sound as good as when I use it by itself!


----------



## gooeyrich

holsen said:


> Yes, but the topping D50 / D50s sounds amazing and stacks beautifully with Atom.  When I bought my Atom I also bought the short stack cables and the problem with them is that the straight RCA connectors cause them to stick out so far that I can't get my stack close to the wall against which my desk abutts.  I had to buy 4 RCA right angle adapters.  These cables should come with them.



I can't justify spending significantly more on a DAC than the headphones or amp I have, especially when JDS Atom, Liquid Spark, and Magni + show the technical capability that can be achieved for $100.


----------



## PaganDL

gooeyrich said:


> I can't justify spending significantly more on a DAC than the headphones or amp I have, especially when JDS Atom, Liquid Spark, and Magni + show the technical capability that can be achieved for $100.




@gooeyrich,

*Lexicon Alpha* is a good affordable audio interface, much better in lieu of a straight DAC.

Just my 2 cents...

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## noobandroid

gooeyrich said:


> I can't justify spending significantly more on a DAC than the headphones or amp I have, especially when JDS Atom, Liquid Spark, and Magni + show the technical capability that can be achieved for $100.


im using the ztella mqa dac (a type-c cable dac) on my pc, paired with atom, and my TEAC UD-301 gets shut off ><


----------



## Mocs123

gooeyrich said:


> JDS needs to come out with a stackable DAC.



JDS has designed a matching DAC.  The release is currently delayed due to COVID-19 but should be immanent once they get their staff back in the shop.


----------



## holospringfan

any info about Atom DAC yet? what dac chip it will use?


----------



## Gianluigi1234

Hello, someone tried the atom with akg k712 or k612 ?


----------



## eldus (Apr 21, 2020)

I use my Atom with AKG K702s and I think the sound is better than my magni 3. Granted it had hum that creeped in and noise and what sounded like a glare in the upper mid treble. Probably distortion. The Atom is great. Fed by Topping D30.


----------



## LoutishXY

Gianluigi1234 said:


> Hello, someone tried the atom with akg k712 or k612 ?


Haven't used this amp with those headphones (I have the HD 650, and 660s), but looking at the specs..should work fine with either of those headphones. they both have relatively low impedeance, so this amp should deliver more than enough power.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I also wrote an in-depth review about the Atom  

Comparisons with K5PRO, Soundkey, Burson Play, and Periodic Audio Nickel included 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/jds-labs-atom-headphone-amplifier-sound-science.html


----------



## magicscreen

Dobrescu George said:


> I also wrote an in-depth review about the Atom


Thank you for the review!
You cannot use an external power supply for the Atom simply.
It has an external transformer only.
The linear voltage rectifier circuit is on board in the Atom itself.


----------



## Dobrescu George

magicscreen said:


> Thank you for the review!
> You cannot use an external power supply for the Atom simply.
> It has an external transformer only.
> The linear voltage rectifier circuit is on board in the Atom itself.



Woah, that is really good to know, I actually didn't know that. 

Interesting that the power brick ended up being this large / heavy


----------



## SoundDouble

Gianluigi1234 said:


> Hello, someone tried the atom with akg k712 or k612 ?


Listening right now to the Massdrop K7XX and sounds very good combo to me. On low gain between 9 and 10 o'clock on the knob. Chaka Khan 45rpm --> modified Heyday --> Schiit Mani --> Atom = great dynamics, good tone, head bobbin. Small pop when the player stops and starts but nothing much. I have to almost Max out the volume on low gain to get static. which would probably hurt my ears. Anything in listening level is clean to me.


----------



## Gianluigi1234 (Apr 22, 2020)

Good to hear. I have just ordered an Heed canamp used for 115 € because i read he worked very well with akg cans.  However it is a "old guard" and i am scared the new 100$ amps are better, so now i am curios to compare it with the atom. In my experience Akg are hard to drive and the sound change a lot with the right amplifier. So now if the little atom is enaugh for only 99$ it would be very nice.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

Gianluigi1234 said:


> Good to hear. I have just ordered an Heed canamp used for 115 € because i read he worked very well with akg cans.  However it is a "old guard" and i am scared the new 100$ amps are better, so now i am curios to compare it with the atom. In my experience Akg are hard to drive and the sound change a lot with the right amplifier. So now if the little atom is enaugh for only 99$ it would be very nice.


I've been very pleased with my ~$100 USD headphone amplifiers. If I ignore the oversized external transformers, I suspect one would be very pleased with the results from such models offered by Schiit Audio (there's a European distributor & repair depot), JDS Labs, or Mayflower Electronics. (links provided).


----------



## hduong

I bought the Atom to use mainly as a pre-amp for my powered PC speakers that has the volume control on the back.  It's replacing a broken Audio-GD C-2 headphone amp/pre-amp.  I briefly tested out the headphone amp.  It has plenty of power for the price.  No problems powering my HD800.  The sound is detailed but a bit too bright, neutral, analytical or whatever term you choose to use for my liking.  This is also true with Sony XBA-3 IEM and Denon AH-D600.  Maybe warmer sounding headphone would be better suited for this amp.  M-DAC is the source.  My current headphone amp cost 12x more so can't really compare the two.


----------



## eldus (May 31, 2020)

The FR measures as ruler flat. I suppose if you are used to a warmer sounding amp neutral would sound "bright". I find the bass to be well detailed.


----------



## chinerino

https://blog.jdslabs.com/2020/06/jds-labs-atom-dac-official-release-benchmarks/


----------



## gooeyrich




----------



## gooeyrich

So just to clarify, I would have no problems driving DT880 or 990 600 ohm with the Atom right?


----------



## chinerino

gooeyrich said:


> So just to clarify, I would have no problems driving DT880 or 990 600 ohm with the Atom right?


There are 2 ways of answering this, objectively it is definitely strong enough but subjectively, some may say it is lacking


----------



## chinerino

hehehehe pre-amp out to my tube amp and my ref mons!


----------



## gooeyrich

chinerino said:


> There are 2 ways of answering this, objectively it is definitely strong enough but subjectively, some may say it is lacking



I don't quite follow, can you elaborate?


----------



## gooeyrich

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/jds-labs-atom-dac-review.14002/


----------



## matti621

Someone heard both the Atom and the Topping A30 and can compare the two?


----------



## Francisk

matti621 said:


> Someone heard both the Atom and the Topping A30 and can compare the two?


I'm pairing my Topping DX3 Pro (DAC mode) with the Atom and it sounds great through my Sundara. I'm afraid I do not have the A30 to confirm.


----------



## Cat Music

How does the Atom vs sp200 compare in sound quality?


----------



## matti621

I just got a $100 (not including shipping and tax) JDS Atom and it sounds absolutely amazing with my T1, almost as good as listening to my home built Jim Holz's Finalists speakers...
No aliexpress equipment for that price sounded that good.


----------



## loveshot

Cat Music said:


> How does the Atom vs sp200 compare in sound quality?



Only reason to get the sp200 is for the extra features, really. I would say build quality since the atom is light and plasticky, but I hear more about higher priced chi-fi gear failing than cheap jds stuff, so.


----------



## Cat Music

loveshot said:


> Only reason to get the sp200 is for the extra features, really. I would say build quality since the atom is light and plasticky, but I hear more about higher priced chi-fi gear failing than cheap jds stuff, so.


But what about the sound quality and how much difference is there between both and in whose favor?


----------



## cel4145

loveshot said:


> Only reason to get the sp200 is for the extra features, really. I would say build quality since the atom is light and plasticky, but I hear more about higher priced chi-fi gear failing than cheap jds stuff, so.



And don't forget the scratchy volume pot on the Schiit Magni, which you don't hear about with the Atom.


----------



## loveshot

Cat Music said:


> But what about the sound quality and how much difference is there between both and in whose favor?



They're both very clean amps that will power 99% of headphones you throw at them. Neither should color the sound at all. Atom is probably a bit better with really sensitive cans.


----------



## Cat Music

loveshot said:


> They're both very clean amps that will power 99% of headphones you throw at them. Neither should color the sound at all. Atom is probably a bit better with really sensitive cans.


What headphones does your sp200 and JDS Labs pair with?


----------



## eldus

cel4145 said:


> And don't forget the scratchy volume pot on the Schiit Magni, which you don't hear about with the Atom.


Can confirm, I have owned both.


----------



## tim0chan

Cat Music said:


> What headphones does your sp200 and JDS Labs pair with?


i also haev both and can say that i like the atom more than sp200 if you dont need the extra power for less sensitve cans.The atom has a more realistic sound in my opinion with better bass response and dynamics (same quantity, better quality). In my opinion, if you can live with the atom's plastic build and lower power, it is the better choice.


----------



## Cat Music

tim0chan said:


> i also haev both and can say that i like the atom more than sp200 if you dont need the extra power for less sensitve cans.The atom has a more realistic sound in my opinion with better bass response and dynamics (same quantity, better quality). In my opinion, if you can live with the atom's plastic build and lower power, it is the better choice.


Can you confirm if the Atom will correctly drive my Aiva? please help me


----------



## tim0chan

Cat Music said:


> Can you confirm if the Atom will correctly drive my Aiva? please help me


Will find one at my local dealer to try it out


----------



## SolaVirtus

Cat Music said:


> Can you confirm if the Atom will correctly drive my Aiva? please help me



I'm listening now for the first time to a new M570 (same driver as Sendy Aiva) and on the Atom and it's driving it just fine. I've been on low gain, not past about 2:00 on the pot. It's fed by a Grace SDAC, fwiw. I think it did sound a little better balanced on the THX 789 at home, but I haven't done enough listening to tell if it's the extra power or the balanced or both that makes that difference. 

Bottom line, I'm happy with this driver on the Atom.


----------



## Cat Music

SolaVirtus said:


> I'm listening now for the first time to a new M570 (same driver as Sendy Aiva) and on the Atom and it's driving it just fine. I've been on low gain, not past about 2:00 on the pot. It's fed by a Grace SDAC, fwiw. I think it did sound a little better balanced on the THX 789 at home, but I haven't done enough listening to tell if it's the extra power or the balanced or both that makes that difference.
> 
> Bottom line, I'm happy with this driver on the Atom.


Thank you!! his experience helped me a lot, I hope I am not wrong with the Atom, wish me luck


----------



## tim0chan

Cat Music said:


> Thank you!! his experience helped me a lot, I hope I am not wrong with the Atom, wish me luck


can souble confirm that the atom is sufficient, just listened at my dealer


----------



## Cat Music

tim0chan said:


> can souble confirm that the atom is sufficient, just listened at my dealer


that's good news, so I think it's decided, I'll look for a dac to raise the experience to a higher level


----------



## Francisk

Cat Music said:


> that's good news, so I think it's decided, I'll look for a dac to raise the experience to a higher level


I'm personally looking into replacing my Topping DX3 Pro with the SMSL M500 hoping for a better sounding setup.


----------



## loveshot

Cat Music said:


> that's good news, so I think it's decided, I'll look for a dac to raise the experience to a higher level



May as well get an Atom stack -- unless you need a DAC with more features (Atom Dac only has usb for instance.)


----------



## Digeeedad (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm using an Atom to drive my new Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro headphones. Really having a great time listening to this pairing on favorite tunes via Qobuz and Audirvana! The Atom easily powers the 1990. I did change the volume knob on the Atom with a slightly less wide and deeper aluminum one, bought on Amazon. I like the new feel and how the knob backlighting is now more visible.


----------



## tim0chan

Digeeedad said:


> I'm using an Atom to drive my new Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro headphones. Really having a great time listening to this pairing on favorite tunes via Qobuz and Audirvana! The Atom easily powers the 1990. I did change the volume knob on the Atom with a slightly less wide and deeper metal one, bought on Amazon. I like the new feel and how the knob backlighting is now more visible.


I have a similar knob and I can say that I enjoy the atom more like this xD.


----------



## Francisk

Digeeedad said:


> I'm using an Atom to drive my new Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro headphones. Really having a great time listening to this pairing on favorite tunes via Qobuz and Audirvana! The Atom easily powers the 1990. I did change the volume knob on the Atom with a slightly less wide and deeper metal one, bought on Amazon. I like the new feel and how the knob backlighting is now more visible.


Nice...I'll look for a similar aluminium volume knob soon.


----------



## Digeeedad (Jul 19, 2020)

Aluminum knobs... At the moment the black knobs are out of stock. Should be more soon though.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FVLVB55/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Francisk

Digeeedad said:


> Aluminum knobs...
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FVLVB55/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thnaks for the link Digeeedad


----------



## cel4145

Digeeedad said:


> I'm using an Atom to drive my new Beyerdynamic DT1990 Pro headphones. Really having a great time listening to this pairing on favorite tunes via Qobuz and Audirvana! The Atom easily powers the 1990. I did change the volume knob on the Atom with a slightly less wide and deeper aluminum one, bought on Amazon. I like the new feel and how the knob backlighting is now more visible.



If you can find it, would you mind sharing the link to that volume knob?

Edit. Never mind. Should have read ahead first


----------



## Braver (Jul 30, 2020)

I just received my new Atom amp to run my HD600's. This is an entirely different beast than my Woo WA6 (v1). 

In every way and more so than I anticipated! Everything about the WA6 just feels solid and nice. In comparison everything about the Atom is really light and cheap. It doesn't feel like it will last forever... but then again it's just sitting there so it will probably be just fine. And at this price it's completely replaceable.

Sound wise, the Atom is exactly what I was hoping for. Clarity, bass slam, deep insight into the music, it's all there. Of course, that's not what you buy a tube amp from, and the WA6 is like a warm sweater in comparison. If you listen for it, all the detail is there in the WA6 though, especially with the Brimar in it's just great too. I guess I could live with either, I'm not religious about accuracy. But what I pick up the headphones for these days, the Atom delivers more.





So.. if anyone (in Europe) is interested in a lightly used (I think I've had it for 9 years or something now, it looks brand new) Woo Audio WA6, first generation, with a Sophia, a Brimar, and a bunch of matched NOS 6DE7 tubes, shoot me a PM


----------



## Cat Music

Braver said:


> I just received my new Atom amp to run my HD600's. This is an entirely different beast than my Woo WA6 (v1).
> 
> In every way and more so than I anticipated! Everything about the WA6 just feels solid and nice. In comparison everything about the Atom is really light and cheap. It doesn't feel like it will last forever... but then again it's just sitting there so it will probably be just fine. And at this price it's completely replaceable.
> 
> ...


With which Dac have you paired your Atom? and with what headphones?


----------



## Braver

I’m running a Rega Planar 3 with Ortofon 2M Bronze, or a NAD C525 into a Cambridge DAC Magic 100. Also some Tidal streaming, but kinda roundabout via an Apple TV into the same DAC, it’s not my primary mode. The Cambridge DAC was a pretty great upgrade for the CDP actually. I got it over the various Topping models because it is available and affordable used. A Topping E30 (and an L30 amp) would probably also be fine. We’re really at straight-wire-with-gain level with these things, you can just pick whatever based on features, availability and finishing.

The headphones are Sennheiser HD600’s, I got those ugly/beautiful blue marble ones.


----------



## Braver

Also, on rock albums the Atom is what I call loud at 11 o’clock, on quieter albums (mastered for more dynamic range) I’m still below 1. At low gain. Excellent stuff.

... I do which there was a luxury upgrade version that feels better. What’s inside is not _really_ the only thing that matters.


----------



## Digeeedad

Braver said:


> I just received my new Atom amp to run my HD600's. This is an entirely different beast than my Woo WA6 (v1).
> 
> In every way and more so than I anticipated! Everything about the WA6 just feels solid and nice. In comparison everything about the Atom is really light and cheap. It doesn't feel like it will last forever... but then again it's just sitting there so it will probably be just fine. And at this price it's completely replaceable.



For a quick feeling of upgrade for the Atom, get an aluminum knob to replace the plastic one.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FVLVB55/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gooeyrich




----------



## Zookie

Braver said:


> Also, on rock albums the Atom is what I call loud at 11 o’clock, on quieter albums (mastered for more dynamic range) I’m still below 1. At low gain. Excellent stuff.
> 
> ... I do which there was a luxury upgrade version that feels better. What’s inside is not _really_ the only thing that matters.


Why not check out the EL AMP II?

 Its a nicer version of the atom with slightly better measurements, and slightly more power in a nice enclosure.


----------



## Braver

> Why not check out the EL AMP II?

Well that is the logical step up indeed. Importing from the US is prohibitively expensive though, especially when you go over €150. And Schiit and Topping also have products in the ~100USD range that should be good, have local resellers, and are maybe more solid in construction. So, that makes it a bit hard to just plunk down and go for the EL Amp. So, maybe as an upgrade some time, but not as my first foray into high performance solid state amps.


----------



## Braver

I tried to put some more comparative listening in today. I had a great time listening tunes and rediscovering old standards, but as far as a "test" goes it was kinda lame. No way to level match properly, and no blind nothing. What I thought was an improved clarity, blacker backgrounds, in the Atom might also have been an effect of my CDP's internal DAC vs. the outboard Cambridge DACMagic: I'm not super sure about it today. Honestly, these amps are so close in sound it's hair splitting. For instance the wood and snares of the bass in "So What" (Kind of Blue) are equally amazingly detailed in both, like you have your ear next to the instrument. Nick Drake and his guitar picking is great to listen to in both. This is High Fidelity!. Perhaps a bit more clearly detailed in the Atom? I don't know, hard to know for sure: I went back, swapped some cables around, and found both amps to be really close in sound again. I guess that's a glowing review of the Atom, as it's only $100 and at that cheaper than some tubes I have for the WA6. I used to have (ages ago) a Meier Corda amp and that was just really lame compared to the WA6, it just couldn't handle the Sennheisers. It seems some pretty amazing steps were made with solid state designs the past few years.

What I always found troubling about A/B testing is that you tend to look for differences really hard and you trick yourself into hearing things. Properly reviewing and comparing subtle differences (dacs, amplifiers that are powerful enough, etc.) is harder than people make it out to be. Different speakers or headphones are pretty easy to distinguish, but everything that is already nearly transparent is so close... maybe it stops mattering. Don't tell that to anyone though. A $100 amp cannot be that good right?


----------



## gooeyrich

Hmm.



> The added power is nice but it comes with more distorsion/noise
> 
> The atom is cleaner across the board up to 1W



https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...i-heresy-better-than-the-jds-labs-atom.10976/

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...gh-gain-into-33-ohm-audio-measurem-png.42011/


----------



## SoundDouble

Just thought I would add something to the thread. In case anyone is going to use this as preamp. 

I just recieved a XTZ Edge A2-300 power amp and they work great together. Especially if you are looking for clean, quite and fairly neutral. They both have good measurements and low noise floors. I have them feeding my Klipsch Heresy and have to put my ear to the tweeter and turn up the volume on the atom to hear it. But I also have the gain on the xtz around half way because I don't listen at concert levels.


----------



## gooeyrich




----------



## Ultrainferno (Aug 24, 2020)

Is there a dedicated Atom DAC thread? Can't seem to find it
Anyhow, here's our Atom DAC review: https://www.headfonia.com/jds-labs-atom-dac-review/
It's a new recommended buy. Enjoy!


----------



## Vruksha

Hey, planning to get the Atom. I have few questions, hoping some owners here can help. I am am iem person so getting it for my IEM's mostly, can it handle low sensitive iem's without any hissing issues, my main driver is a fearless S8F. Can the atom handle fast busy tracks well? I am talking about extreme metal music in particular. Would Topping D10s be a good dac option for the Atom? 
Your help is much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## gooeyrich

Vruksha said:


> Hey, planning to get the Atom. I have few questions, hoping some owners here can help. I am am iem person so getting it for my IEM's mostly, can it handle low sensitive iem's without any hissing issues, my main driver is a fearless S8F. Can the atom handle fast busy tracks well? I am talking about extreme metal music in particular. Would Topping D10s be a good dac option for the Atom?
> Your help is much appreciated, Thanks



If you contact JDS directly through e-mail they'll answer these questions better than anyone here can:

contact@jdslabs.com

https://jdslabs.com/support/contact/


----------



## Vruksha

gooeyrich said:


> If you contact JDS directly through e-mail they'll answer these questions better than anyone here can:
> 
> contact@jdslabs.com
> 
> https://jdslabs.com/support/contact/


Thanks @gooeyrich


----------



## Raikon33

Vruksha said:


> Hey, planning to get the Atom. I have few questions, hoping some owners here can help. I am am iem person so getting it for my IEM's mostly, can it handle low sensitive iem's without any hissing issues, my main driver is a fearless S8F. Can the atom handle fast busy tracks well? I am talking about extreme metal music in particular. Would Topping D10s be a good dac option for the Atom?
> Your help is much appreciated, Thanks



I don't have the S8F but I have the Legacy 3 iem which has around 9 ohms impedance and 108dB SPL/mW  sensitivity. It has no hissing issue on the Atom amp, dead silent.
I normally listen to classic rock and alternative rock, for me, they sound excellent on my setup(topping D30 dac/Atom amp combo).
There are other budget combo you can also consider these days, like Topping E30/L30, Schiit Modi/Magni 3+(or Heresy), etc.
If you already have your eyes on D10s/Atom combo, that looks a very good combo as well.


----------



## Vruksha

Raikon33 said:


> I don't have the S8F but I have the Legacy 3 iem which has around 9 ohms impedance and 108dB SPL/mW  sensitivity. It has no hissing issue on the Atom amp, dead silent.
> I normally listen to classic rock and alternative rock, for me, they sound excellent on my setup(topping D30 dac/Atom amp combo).
> There are other budget combo you can also consider these days, like Topping E30/L30, Schiit Modi/Magni 3+(or Heresy), etc.
> If you already have your eyes on D10s/Atom combo, that looks a very good combo as well.


Thanks for your reply. I am torn between these exact same options lol..Atom amp or L30 amp. D10s or E30 dac. Can't find any proper comparison among these models. I like slightly detailed brighter signature than warm and bassy. 
Between I am also looking to purchase the Legacy 3 as well, Can you please share your opinion. Does it sound good for hard rock/prog rock/classic rock/jazz/grunge? I have S8f for the detail monster in me, now looking for something smooth with fuller sound but surely appreciate some details as well. Thanks @Raikon33


----------



## gooeyrich

Vruksha said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am torn between these exact same options lol..Atom amp or L30 amp. D10s or E30 dac. Can't find any proper comparison among these models. I like slightly detailed brighter signature than warm and bassy.
> Between I am also looking to purchase the Legacy 3 as well, Can you please share your opinion. Does it sound good for hard rock/prog rock/classic rock/jazz/grunge? I have S8f for the detail monster in me, now looking for something smooth with fuller sound but surely appreciate some details as well. Thanks @Raikon33



There is an Atom DAC now too. In my opinion the safe bet is the Atom stack, it's completely neutral and will leave the sound signature up to the headphones, and absolutely zero concerns about product support in case you run into any issues.


----------



## cel4145

Vruksha said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am torn between these exact same options lol..Atom amp or L30 amp. D10s or E30 dac. Can't find any proper comparison among these models. I like slightly detailed brighter signature than warm and bassy.
> Between I am also looking to purchase the Legacy 3 as well, Can you please share your opinion. Does it sound good for hard rock/prog rock/classic rock/jazz/grunge? I have S8f for the detail monster in me, now looking for something smooth with fuller sound but surely appreciate some details as well. Thanks @Raikon33



Like @gooeyrich said, the Atom components measure very accurate. So do the Topping components. You can use them as your reference for what a netural setup should sound like.

I ordered the L30 and then returned it. No difference in sound quality than the Atom amp, which I expected. Then ASR's measurements came out while I had it. When using a DAC with 2V input, equal performance for low impedance, but the Atom has slightly more higher impedance output. And I was put off by the toggles on the L30. Very tiny with a slight bit of play. Figured it might be a point of failure.

The one place the L30 does have an advantage is the low gain option, which is -9db vs. 0db on the Atom. That's a benefit for very low impedance, high sensitivity IEMs. So you might prefer the L30 if you go with the Legacy 3s.  But for anyone else that's in the US, it's 40% more for no better performance. EU, Asia, and other places, it might be the better value.


----------



## Vruksha (Sep 3, 2020)

cel4145 said:


> Like @gooeyrich said, the Atom components measure very accurate. So do the Topping components. You can use them as your reference for what a netural setup should sound like.
> 
> I ordered the L30 and then returned it. No difference in sound quality than the Atom amp, which I expected. Then ASR's measurements came out while I had it. When using a DAC with 2V input, equal performance for low impedance, but the Atom has slightly more higher impedance output. And I was put off by the toggles on the L30. Very tiny with a slight bit of play. Figured it might be a point of failure.
> 
> The one place the L30 does have an advantage is the low gain option, which is -9db vs. 0db on the Atom. That's a benefit for very low impedance, high sensitivity IEMs. So you might prefer the L30 if you go with the Legacy 3s.  But for anyone else that's in the US, it's 40% more for no better performance. EU, Asia, and other places, it might be the better value.


@Thanks for the suggestion @cel4145  Being in US, I am leaning towards Atom for their tried and tested quality and customer service. The L30's -9db switch sounds tempting but I'd anyday choose Atom for whatever I've read about them in the last couple weeks have impressed me. My final decision depends on whether atom can drive sensitive iem's without much hissing. I use BA iem's mostly so can the Atom do it? This is that one big question in my mind.
I've read Atom is a warm sounding amp, is it true? I lean towards slightly brighter detailed sound.


----------



## cel4145

Vruksha said:


> @Thanks for the suggestion @cel4145  Being in US, I am leaning towards Atom for their tried and tested quality and customer service. The L30's -9db switch sounds tempting but I'd anyday choose Atom for whatever I've read about them in the last couple weeks have impressed me. My final decision depends on whether atom can drive sensitive iem's without much hissing. I use BA iem's mostly so can the Atom do it? This is that one big question in my mind.
> *I've read Atom is a warm sounding amp, is it true?* I lean towards slightly brighter detailed sound.



See my previous comment. It is a highly accurate measuring amp. It does not color the sound. It will sound like nothing.

I don't use IEMs with my desktop setup, so don't know.


----------



## Vruksha

Anybody here who has tried low impedance iem's on Atom? I have a 15ohms Fearless S8F and 10ohms Shuoer H27. 
Thanks


----------



## gooeyrich

Vruksha said:


> Anybody here who has tried low impedance iem's on Atom? I have a 15ohms Fearless S8F and 10ohms Shuoer H27.
> Thanks



 This youtuber says in this video he will soon be comparing the Atom stack to the topping one you are considering:


----------



## cel4145

Vruksha said:


> Anybody here who has tried low impedance iem's on Atom? I have a 15ohms Fearless S8F and 10ohms Shuoer H27.
> Thanks



If you don't get an answer here, you could ask at the review thread for the Atom amp at ASR. Lot of knowledgeable people about its performance.


----------



## matti621

Raikon33 said:


> I don't have the S8F but I have the Legacy 3 iem which has around 9 ohms impedance and 108dB SPL/mW  sensitivity. It has no hissing issue on the Atom amp, dead silent.
> I normally listen to classic rock and alternative rock, for me, they sound excellent on my setup(topping D30 dac/Atom amp combo).
> There are other budget combo you can also consider these days, like Topping E30/L30, Schiit Modi/Magni 3+(or Heresy), etc.
> If you already have your eyes on D10s/Atom combo, that looks a very good combo as well.


Atom sounds much better than Topping imho.


----------



## cel4145

Just a heads up for anybody that you know who needs a cheap amp / DAC setup. The Apple USB-C dongle measures very good for a DAC. However it only has 1V DAC output.

The guys over at ASR did the calculations. When the Atom is used with the Apple dongle, the power output where it reaches clipping is 

530mw at 32 ohm
63mw at 300 ohm

So this is a better setup for single ended output than the $130 iFi Zen DAC that is very popular. It will drive most popular mid-fi headphones. And then someone always has the option later on of replacing the Apple dongle if they got something very difficult to drive.


----------



## Braver

matti621 said:


> Atom sounds much better than Topping imho.



“much” in this context is pretty ridiculous. If you auditioned them at exactly matched volumes I honestly don’t believe you can tell them apart. This is not magic, amplifiers operate by science. Vastly different, well implemented amplifiers, don’t sound “much” different. This is from actual experience. Low distortion, low output impedance amplifiers don’t sound different at all, let alone better, and definitely not “much” better. Now, very minor differences in volume do make a huge difference. So unless someone supports such a claim by detailing their testing method, I wouldn’t trust it.


----------



## Braver

cel4145 said:


> The Apple USB-C dongle measures very good for a DAC.



The dongle is excellent! So you’re using that as the input into the Atom? That could actually be really convenient... why didn’t I think of that?


----------



## cel4145

Braver said:


> The dongle is excellent! So you’re using that as the input into the Atom? That could actually be really convenient... why didn’t I think of that?



Actually, I use a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro dongle ($40) that measures even more accurate and has 2V DAC output. See my review https://www.reddit.com/r/BudgetAudi...udget_dac_tempotec_sonata_hd_pro_usbc_dongle/

But that led me to start a discussion at ASR on how much power output the Atom could do with just the Apple dongle and 1V. And it's pretty impressive.

So yeah. Basically for $110, somebody can get a kick ass set up with an Atom and the Apple USB-C dongle.


----------



## Nec3

Is the JDS Atom supposed to run so hot? Putting the JDS Atom DAC on top/below only increases the temperature between them. Hoping the heat won't significantly degrade the components.


----------



## harry501501

Hey guys, looking for a desktop AMP for my SMSL Sanskrit 10th MKII. Currently using SMSL T2 Tube AMP with it but after a solid-state one for my desktop set-up. The thing is, I mostly have easy to drive IEM's and headphones, so not sure if the Atom is overkill. I do plan on getting planar IEMs soon, so want something in place to drive them efficiently.

Would my easy to drive IEMs still benefit from the Atom? The T2 is great but quite warm and 'safe' sounding? Wanting something bit more dynamic, bit more weight behind it for some added body to thinner IEMs. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Digeeedad

Nec3 said:


> Is the JDS Atom supposed to run so hot? Putting the JDS Atom DAC on top/below only increases the temperature between them. Hoping the heat won't significantly degrade the components.



I have my Atom amp sitting on top of a JDS El DAC II. Both the amp and DAC remain cool to touch through hours of use.


----------



## Nec3

Digeeedad said:


> I have my Atom amp sitting on top of a JDS El DAC II. Both the amp and DAC remain cool to touch through hours of use.



Hawh. Maybe I just have a defective stack then.. I'm not complaining though, it's getting cold this time around and I'm in need of hand warmers anyway. Thanks for your input, hopefully mine don't set on fire down the road lol.


----------



## Digeeedad

Nec3 said:


> Hawh. Maybe I just have a defective stack then.. I'm not complaining though, it's getting cold this time around and I'm in need of hand warmers anyway. Thanks for your input, hopefully mine don't set on fire down the road lol.



I would suggest that you contact them either by phone or email. Their website jdslabs.com has a customer support page accessed through a drop down menu, on the upper left hand corner of their website’s homepage. When I have had questions, I’ve called and emailed them. Through the emails / customer support form, my questions were answered VERY quickly by owner/CEO John Seaber. Really great and customer supportive team there. They’ll definitely give you the straight scoop on the heating up issue. 314-252-0936  contact@jdslabs.com


----------



## rev92

Atom stack on it's way to my place, cant wait!


----------



## rev92

Damn these things are good.


----------



## Digeeedad

rev92 said:


> Damn these things are good.


Congratulations on your new stack! May you have many hours of musical enjoyment with them!


----------



## rev92

Digeeedad said:


> Congratulations on your new stack! May you have many hours of musical enjoyment with them!


Thank you! I surely will 😍


----------



## rev92

https://ear-fidelity.com/2020/11/11/jdslabs-atom-dac-atom-amp/ 

This stack is truly ATOMic! <3


----------



## cel4145

rev92 said:


> https://ear-fidelity.com/2020/11/11/jdslabs-atom-dac-atom-amp/
> 
> This stack is truly ATOMic! <3



The review says, "I know that Schiit stack (Modi + Magni) is made of metal, of course, that’s beneficial."

How is it a benefit? What are people doing with to their Schiit stack that they need metal. Dropping it on the floor?

My Atom just sits there. The plastic case makes no difference to me in terms of functionality. Although I would like the headphone amp heavier, since it can tend to move around when plugging and unplugging the cable.

So it seems to me it's mostly an aesthetic choice. The notion that Atom has lesser build quality is wrong if it doesn't affect functionality. Somehow, "build quality" got twisted around in recent years to also reflect aesthetics.


----------



## rev92

cel4145 said:


> The review says, "I know that Schiit stack (Modi + Magni) is made of metal, of course, that’s beneficial."
> 
> How is it a benefit? What are people doing with to their Schiit stack that they need metal. Dropping it on the floor?
> 
> ...


Well, the metal chassis is more durable, feels better in the hand, is heavier (which could have solve the problem with the AMP's weight) etc.

Also, i disagree with the final statement. Build quality doesn't have to affect the functionality bo be rated. Schiit modi/magni is built better, so i couldnt have rated it any higher.


----------



## cel4145

rev92 said:


> Well, the metal chassis is more durable, feels better in the hand, is heavier (which could have solve the problem with the AMP's weight) etc.



It's a desktop headphone amp. Why are you frequently holding it in your hand? Why is that durability needed? 

That's my point. Many of these so-called "build quality" differences that people cite have nothing to do with the functionality of the amp for it's intended purpose. 

As far as the weight, JDS Labs could have put heavier weights inside.


----------



## rev92

cel4145 said:


> It's a desktop headphone amp. Why are you frequently holding it in your hand? Why is that durability needed?
> 
> That's my point. Many of these so-called "build quality" differences that people cite have nothing to do with the functionality of the amp for it's intended purpose.
> 
> As far as the weight, JDS Labs could have put heavier weights inside.


I'm a reviewer, and my "job" is to rate the device.

Put Atom and Magni side by side. Magni is built better, is heavier, more sturdy, feels better, looks better due to materials used. So it would have been rated higher in build quality section. End of story


----------



## cel4145

rev92 said:


> I'm a reviewer, and my "job" is to rate the device.
> 
> Put Atom and Magni side by side. Magni is built better, is heavier, more sturdy, feels better, looks better due to materials used. So it would have been rated higher in build quality section. End of story



So you are saying it's overbuilt? That I would agree with.


----------



## techenthusiast

Is the atom the last you would need for single ended.  Or is there still a need for something more like a 789 even if you don't need balanced.


----------



## rev92

It depends on the headphone choice, but i believe for majority it could be the last stop if they dont need/want to go balanced.


----------



## techenthusiast (Nov 11, 2020)

rev92 said:


> It depends on the headphone choice, but i believe for majority it could be the last stop if they dont need/want to go balanced.


Real world power- wise how does it compare to a Monolith 788, Ifi Zen Can, or the Topping L30.  I have some experience with those.


----------



## gooeyrich




----------



## easyXmode

I recently picked up the atom amp after using the first gen EL stack. DAC wise i couldn't tell a difference between the 2 but the atom amp sounds a lot cleaner. very impressed for a $200 setup.


----------



## gooeyrich

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/jds-labs-atom-headphone-amplifier-sound-science.html

https://nobsaudiophile.wordpress.com/2020/04/04/jds-labs-atom-review-budget-desktop-amp-excellence/


----------



## easyXmode

gooeyrich said:


> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/jds-labs-atom-headphone-amplifier-sound-science.html
> 
> https://nobsaudiophile.wordpress.com/2020/04/04/jds-labs-atom-review-budget-desktop-amp-excellence/



The first review states:
" The JDS Labs Atom is a warm and thick sounding AMP, but it doesn't choke your music, nor does it make itself too forward. "

Has anyone else called this amp warm? Every other review has called it neutral or transparent.


----------



## techenthusiast

easyXmode said:


> The first review states:
> " The JDS Labs Atom is a warm and thick sounding AMP, but it doesn't choke your music, nor does it make itself too forward. "
> 
> Has anyone else called this amp warm? Every other review has called it neutral or transparent.


Yeah, that confused me, I thought that the Atom along with the 789 were the 2 affordable choices for transparency when they came out.


----------



## Francisk

easyXmode said:


> The first review states:
> " The JDS Labs Atom is a warm and thick sounding AMP, but it doesn't choke your music, nor does it make itself too forward. "
> 
> Has anyone else called this amp warm? Every other review has called it neutral or transparent.


My experience with my JDS Labs Atom is anything but warm. To me it's neutral and transparent. Maybe the reviewer is using a warm sounding headphone in the review that's why he said it sounds warm.


----------



## easyXmode

Francisk said:


> My experience with my JDS Labs Atom is anything but warm. To me it's neutral and transparent. Maybe the reviewer is using a warm sounding headphone in the review that's why he said it sounds warm.


Reading through the review again the headphones that are used are never explicitly stated. He said they can power an LCD-MX4 so maybe that's why he's calling it warm. I don't want to nitpick but but the review also states, "There's nothing that's quite like the Atom in terms of price and especially price / performance". Guess he's never heard of a magni or the liquid spark...


----------



## megabigeye

I think I know the answer to my question, but are people able to use their Atom amp with sensitive IEMs without any noise?  My current amp has a low hum (from the power supply) at low volumes, and a hiss at higher volumes.  My IEMs are Westone UM Pro 50 (45Ω, 117dB@1mW).

I'm thinking of asking for an Atom stack for X-Mas this year.

Thanks, all!


----------



## gooeyrich




----------



## cel4145

megabigeye said:


> I think I know the answer to my question, but are people able to use their Atom amp with sensitive IEMs without any noise?  My current amp has a low hum (from the power supply) at low volumes, and a hiss at higher volumes.  My IEMs are Westone UM Pro 50 (45Ω, 117dB@1mW).
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for an Atom stack for X-Mas this year.
> 
> Thanks, all!



As much as I love my Atom, the Topping L30 has a -9db low gain option that is very helpful if you get into even more sensitive IEMs. The low gain on the Atom is 0db.


----------



## megabigeye

cel4145 said:


> As much as I love my Atom, the Topping L30 has a -9db low gain option that is very helpful if you get into even more sensitive IEMs. The low gain on the Atom is 0db.


Thanks for that. Is the Atom too loud with IEMs?
I doubt that I'll be getting anymore IEMs anytime soon, and I stay away from the super low impedances as a rule.


----------



## Kazzaaa

I upgraded from the Atom to the THX 789, I kinda miss the Atom based on it's performance and compactness.


----------



## techenthusiast

Kazzaaa said:


> I upgraded from the Atom to the THX 789, I kinda miss the Atom based on it's performance and compactness.


Funny how they all perform similar at the top.  What headphones do you use?


----------



## Kazzaaa

techenthusiast said:


> Funny how they all perform similar at the top.  What headphones do you use?



I have the LCD2C, AKG712, HD 6XX and Focal Elex, I find that whilst I understand that the THX 789 is definitely powerful and quite possibly my last upgrade in terms of amps, if i don't choose to go to tubes, I still find very little difference when comparing the two listening wise. Plus I haven't gotten much time to sit down and listen due to work and study, so I kinda regret upgrading tbh, as the Atom did a fine job.


----------



## techenthusiast

Kazzaaa said:


> I have the LCD2C, AKG712, HD 6XX and Focal Elex, I find that whilst I understand that the THX 789 is definitely powerful and quite possibly my last upgrade in terms of amps, if i don't choose to go to tubes, I still find very little difference when comparing the two listening wise. Plus I haven't gotten much time to sit down and listen due to work and study, so I kinda regret upgrading tbh, as the Atom did a fine job.


You mention tubes.  You can set up a tube with that amp on the second input and toggle back and forth with inputs.  How do you like the Elex?  I ordered them from drop but read that they had build issues and cancelled.


----------



## plmon

megabigeye said:


> I think I know the answer to my question, but are people able to use their Atom amp with sensitive IEMs without any noise?  My current amp has a low hum (from the power supply) at low volumes, and a hiss at higher volumes.  My IEMs are Westone UM Pro 50 (45Ω, 117dB@1mW).
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for an Atom stack for X-Mas this year.
> 
> Thanks, all!



Not sure how useful this is since their specs seem a bit less sensitive than the Westones, but my Moondrop Starfields had zero audible noise at any volume level with Atom + SDAC. I was actually kind of shocked because even the Audioquest Dragonfly brings in some noise, Atom has been dead quiet with anything I throw at it.


----------



## megabigeye

plmon said:


> Not sure how useful this is since their specs seem a bit less sensitive than the Westones, but my Moondrop Starfields had zero audible noise at any volume level with Atom + SDAC. I was actually kind of shocked because even the Audioquest Dragonfly brings in some noise, Atom has been dead quiet with anything I throw at it.


Awesome, thanks! I did some reading around a bit and learned that the 0dB gain means 2V in = 2V out with the volume knob at max. Which, duh. I should've realized that myself. The DragonFly Red is 2.1V at max, which was perfect for my Westones. And the Atom's performance should be good enough that I won't notice it on my IEMs.

Thanks again!


----------



## Vercingetirex (Dec 2, 2020)

I have been using the Atom Amp for 2 years and paired  it with a Topping D50s dac last year and see little reason for me to ever buy anything more expensive.  It's clean, no distortion at all.  I can run all my headphones on low gain without ever going past 3 o'clock, and this stack is nice and compact. The sound is about as linear and neutral as it can get.

For $350 total, I am happy throwing any headphone at this setup and am assured it will run fine.

https://imgur.com/VdTqSoy


----------



## Diable

easyXmode said:


> Reading through the review again the headphones that are used are never explicitly stated. He said they can power an LCD-MX4 so maybe that's why he's calling it warm. I don't want to nitpick but but the review also states, "There's nothing that's quite like the Atom in terms of price and especially price / performance". Guess he's never heard of a magni or the liquid spark...



Or he holds the Atom above the two. Neither is as transparent or neutral as the Atom or as distortion free.


----------



## SoundDouble

I have to say. It's been a year now since I got the atom amp. I've changed headphones, iems, speakers, power amps, dongle dacs, ... but I have not replaced this little guy. Still happy with the purchase.

I do wish the jdslabs dac had coax input along with the usb. I would snatch it up for a matching stack.


----------



## Lolito

I got my JDS Labs Atom a year ago now. Very happy with it. I replaced the knob first thing. Sounds really really good I think. Sounds like it's not there almost. I miss a larger knob, I miss XLR outputs for my new subwoofer that takes XLR. I miss a switch to select output if you ask me, and a metal casing, maybe a linear psu... To be honest I just miss the XLR connection, a larger knob, and metal look instead of plastic. Other than that, sounds great, looking to purchase other headphones, got another dac, and will have to get another more expensive amp unfortunately, but very happy with this one really.


----------



## holsen

Lolito said:


> I got my JDS Labs Atom a year ago now. Very happy with it. I replaced the knob first thing. Sounds really really good I think. Sounds like it's not there almost. I miss a larger knob, I miss XLR outputs for my new subwoofer that takes XLR. I miss a switch to select output if you ask me, and a metal casing, maybe a linear psu... To be honest I just miss the XLR connection, a larger knob, and metal look instead of plastic. Other than that, sounds great, looking to purchase other headphones, got another dac, and will have to get another more expensive amp unfortunately, but very happy with this one really.


I've got the Atom as well. had it for more than a year and with this work from home.....  has been been a really good friend.  I feed it with a Topping D50s and the combo is marvelous.  It's a stunning HP amp for $100 or even much higher.   

What knob did you put on it?  and where did you get it?


----------



## Vercingetirex

holsen said:


> I've got the Atom as well. had it for more than a year and with this work from home.....  has been been a really good friend.  I feed it with a Topping D50s and the combo is marvelous.  It's a stunning HP amp for $100 or even much higher.
> 
> What knob did you put on it?  and where did you get it?



This is what I used, black version.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FVLVB55/


----------



## SolaVirtus

Vercingetirex said:


> This is what I used, black version.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FVLVB55/


That's the same one I got. I like it for the better ease of use, but it does change the look of the unit - sticks out a little more and is a smaller diameter than stock knob. The light is more apparent with this one.


----------



## Lolito

same knob at aliexpress is less than 5$ shipped, for one of them.


----------



## cel4145

Lolito said:


> same knob at aliexpress is less than 5$ shipped, for one of them.


FYI: if you order it right now during Chinese new year, it'll take two to three weeks longer than normal to get it.


----------



## Lolito

cel4145 said:


> FYI: if you order it right now during Chinese new year, it'll take two to three weeks longer than normal to get it.



in your dreams maybe, it will take 3 months total to get to your door. minimum.


----------



## Spareribs (Feb 13, 2021)

I agree. The Atom is a great amp and really all you need in life assuming that it matches with your headphone and usually it will.

As an option, you could go down the rabbit hole of tube amps. I love tubes very passionately but I admit, its not totally necessary and the simple Atom amp is perfectly fine for most music lovers.


----------



## warbles

I'd like to broach (breach?)  a matter concerning Atom amp that thus far i have not seen mentioned anywhere. Has anyone else experienced this? When a passage in whatever music greatly increases in volume, or starts loudly and suddenly, the amp just basically explodes? That is to say, the sound just turns to 'static' so vicious and violent you swear your earphones must be destroyed? You have to kill the music FAST, for it is extreeemely unpleasant. 

I exchanged with JDS (John) about this a year or so back and he told me to return the unit for testing. This i did and he ran it for days and nothing. Now i have two units (one 'B' stock he was kind enough to send) but they both still do it

I then discovered my main DAC can do the same thing, when used alone.  I have eliminated all possibility that this could bs a problem elsewhere in the audio chain.  It  *definitely* happens inside the amp. 


Yes i love to listen very loud. JDS assures me they have heard of this problem from nobody else. 


Nobody else!


Today i am finally getting round to asking Head-Fiers.


----------



## eldus

Could it be a power outlet issue?


----------



## warbles

eldus said:


> Could it be a power outlet issue?


I don"t really know what rhat means. Power outlet as in electriicity ourlet on house wall? Cam you explain this "issue"?


----------



## holsen (Feb 13, 2021)

warbles said:


> I'd like to broach (breach?)  a matter concerning Atom amp that thus far i have not seen mentioned anywhere. Has anyone else experienced this?



I know these things can be perplexing, frustrating and maddening even but man it feels good when we solve them! I'm sure you've been up and down this thread - I Don't recall seeing any other report of such issue, I certainly haven't  experienced it with my set up.   Sounds like JDS has attempted to be thorough with you and your gear going so far as to send a 2nd unit which now exhibits the same issue.  Given the fact that JDS couldn't reproduce the problem and none of us have a problem and now you've got 2 units with the same problem....  Deductive reason tells me the problem is somewhere in your audio chain.    What are you using to feed your DAC?   What is your DAC?

You mentioned something that's curious to me.  You said "
I then discovered my main DAC can do the same thing, when used alone."
So why aren't you looking at the DAC as the problem?
Have you tried cable swapping the RCAs?  DAC settings?
With all the info you supplied,  I'm fairly certain the problem isn't the Atom

Not trying to be critical or *smart* here, I'm just trying to help.


----------



## holsen (Feb 13, 2021)

Oops, didn't mean to post... Was still writing


----------



## cel4145

warbles said:


> I'd like to broach (breach?)  a matter concerning Atom amp that thus far i have not seen mentioned anywhere. Has anyone else experienced this? When a passage in whatever music greatly increases in volume, or starts loudly and suddenly, the amp just basically explodes? That is to say, the sound just turns to 'static' so vicious and violent you swear your earphones must be destroyed? You have to kill the music FAST, for it is extreeemely unpleasant.
> 
> I exchanged with JDS (John) about this a year or so back and he told me to return the unit for testing. This i did and he ran it for days and nothing. Now i have two units (one 'B' stock he was kind enough to send) but they both still do it
> 
> ...



I've never heard of anybody having that problem. That is weird.

Did you also exchange the power supply?


----------



## bboris77 (Feb 13, 2021)

cel4145 said:


> I've never heard of anybody having that problem. That is weird.
> 
> Did you also exchange the power supply?


I’ve never had that type of issue with my Atom. I’m thinking there is some kind of DC offset that is coming from your DAC.


----------



## eldus

I suppose I mean the power in the house. Voltage fluctuations from other things taking a spike of power like appliances, HVAC heating and cooling, vacuum cleaners et cetera. Perhaps a bad circuit breaker IDK. I'm no electrician. I suppose I would see what outlets and rooms are on which breakers. See if you still have the same issue in a different part of the house especially if you can try your equipment on a different circuit. Older houses can have bad wiring.


----------



## warbles

holsen said:


> I know these things can be perplexing, frustrating and maddening even but man it feels good when we solve them! I'm sure you've been up and down this thread - I Don't recall seeing any other report of such issue, I certainly haven't  experienced it with my set up.   Sounds like JDS has attempted to be thorough with you and your gear going so far as to send a 2nd unit which now exhibits the same issue.  Given the fact that JDS couldn't reproduce the problem and none of us have a problem and now you've got 2 units with the same problem....  Deductive reason tells me the problem is somewhere in your audio chain.    What are you using to feed your DAC?   What is your DAC?
> 
> You mentioned something that's curious to me.  You said "
> I then discovered my main DAC can do the same thing, when used alone."
> ...


Thankyou very much for responding. May i apologise for the lack of clarity regarding my set-up in parts of my OP. 

I am using the Atom.amp and Atom DAC together as stack. 

But when i refer to 'DAC alone' i mean when i disconnect the JDS stack and use my Sabaj DA3 by itself. 

I have to wonder how loud JDS set the amp when trying to reproduce the problem. I quite often have it above 9'oclock position. Yes, i do like to be maximally moved and *stirred*. 

But the Sabaj DAC, used alone with its own USB connector and.of course the Sabaj drivers in my laptop, does exactly the same thing. 

I am not sure what you mean me to do exactly by "swapping the RCAs"

I hope this additional clarification is of help to you!


----------



## warbles

bboris77 said:


> I’ve never had that type of issue with my Atom. I’m thinking there is some kind of DC offset that is coming from your DAC.


As an avowed techcompoop (!) I do not really understand what "some kind of DC offset.... "refers to, i"m sorry!


----------



## holsen

warbles said:


> But the Sabaj DAC, used alone with its own USB connector and.of course the Sabaj drivers in my laptop, does exactly the same thing.
> 
> If the Sabaj behaves the same way, it's not the Atom
> 
> I am not sure what you mean me to do exactly by "swapping the RCAs"



I was suggesting that maybe you have faulty RCA cables.  You must connect the Atom DAC to the Atom AMP somehow, I'm assuming you're using RCA Cables to do that.

Anyway, let's see if we can help you figure it out.  What is your audio chain?   I'll describe mine so you know exactly what I mean.

PC > JRiver Media Center > Topping D50s DAC vis USB > Atom AMP via RCA
Ive got the output from Jriver to Topping DAC set to WASAPI drivers


What is your source that feeds your DAC(s)  
What driver output setting do you have that source set to
How do you connect your source to your DAC?
How do you connect your DAC to your AMP?
Let's start with this and see what we come up with


----------



## warbles

holsen said:


> I was suggesting that maybe you have faulty RCA cables.  You must connect the Atom DAC to the Atom AMP somehow, I'm assuming you're using RCA Cables to do that.
> 
> Anyway, let's see if we can help you figure it out.  What is your audio chain?   I'll describe mine so you know exactly what I mean.
> 
> ...


Hiya...i will get back to you as soon as i have time, and i think i've got satisfactory answers to all the above for you..


----------



## megabigeye (Feb 13, 2021)

I've only had my Atom stack since Christmas, but I've never had the problem you've described. Every now and again it'll make a brief digital hash sound, but I don't think that's what you're talking about



warbles said:


> But the Sabaj DAC, used alone with its own USB connector and.of course the Sabaj drivers in my laptop, does exactly the same thing.


Do you mean that the Sabaj makes the same noise as the Atom stack? If so, it's obviously not the amp or the DAC that is the problem.

EDIT: Sorry, maybe I misunderstood. Do you mean you use the Sabaj with the Atom amp?


----------



## megabigeye

Also, what headphones/IEMs are you using? If it's very loud at 9 o'clock, it indicates that they're either very sensitive or have low impedance (or else your idea of loud is very different from mine). If the impedance is very low, it could drawing too much current and potentially cause the amp to go into clipping. Maybe?


----------



## schmalgausen

IMO it would be more logic to put RCAs on both amp and dac in one line to use as short cables as possible. Maybe even 3.5 output. That strange that you must use RCA cable heavier that amp and dac. Isn't it?


----------



## warbles

Hi again to all who answered. Will endeavour to answer in detail this weekend. Just brieflly before respinding to the


----------



## warbles

..specific interrogations of head-fier holsen. What happens on both Sabaj DAC (used alone with USB and Sabaj drivers) and the Atom amp/DAC stack (used with what came with the units, nothing else) is almost the audio equivalent of a lightning tsunami. The sound very briefly goes faint, really seems to get sucked into the distance, then comes back KKKKCCCCHHHHH, everything turms to total noise so vicious and mega-loud in its attack it is truly, truly shocking. Just now for example, using the Atom stack, i set about streaming Deerhoof's "Dog on the Sidewalk" from Spotify. My system *erupted* at the very beginning.of the song and did so three times in a row (i of course stop the stream, wait a few minutes then try again). It's highly distressing, i can tell you!


To the person who enquired about which iems, well i have about thirty five or forty different sets now, 'covering a lot of bases', and as i'm sure you're all aware already, these are pretty much without exception low . impedance earphones.. I don't know how much louder you could ever go than a bit more than 10 o'clock on the Atom without wild distortion. What does loud mean to you?


----------



## warbles

schmalgausen said:


> IMO it would be more logic to put RCAs on both amp and dac in one line to use as short cables as possible. Maybe even 3.5 output. That strange that you must use RCA cable heavier that amp and dac. Isn't it?


I am sorry but i do not really understand what you are getting at here..


----------



## warbles

holsen said:


> I was suggesting that maybe you have faulty RCA cables.  You must connect the Atom DAC to the Atom AMP somehow, I'm assuming you're using RCA Cables to do that.
> 
> Anyway, let's see if we can help you figure it out.  What is your audio chain?   I'll describe mine so you know exactly what I mean.
> 
> ...


Thought it might be simplest to supply photo of the hindquarters of my stack. You can see i hope that i use just the stock connectors which came with the units. 

My source is either Tidal.or Spotty from a laptop with the XMOS drivers installed via JDS' own website.

How would the RCAs be faulty? In what way and how would one know?


----------



## JaVerde

Can this atom drive aeon flows / planars well?


----------



## Vercingetirex

JaVerde said:


> Can this atom drive aeon flows / planars well?


Yes


----------



## Lolito

hello people, my jds atom stopped working today in one channel. It is 14 months old almost. I diagnosed all the system, it was the preamp. it has been strange for a few months now, it gave like an audio spark to one of the speakers sometimes, seemed like I had static electricity on my finger. I put an aluminium knob. sometimes when I touched the knob, it gave this spark loud noise to one of the speakers. it seemed like I had electricity on me, because not always happened, it seemed like, once i discharged tat energy on the atom, it didn't happened again, until my body got charged of static electricity, dealing with another computer, or charger or touching the subwoofer, which has no ground connection... power supply also looks damaged on the electrical plug connector...

If any one knows a source in europe, or aliexpress amazon ebay, for a compatible power supply, please let me know. Or some kind of universal or adjustable power supply. Or maybe I can just throw it all to the trash...


----------



## schmalgausen

Lolito said:


> If any one knows a source in europe, or aliexpress amazon ebay, for a compatible power supply, please let me know. Or some kind of universal or adjustable power supply. Or maybe I can just throw it all to the trash...



Power supply is only a transformer in case. You can check its voltage with a multimeter and change the plug to a right one.


----------



## Lolito

I found one on amazon for just 12,5€ shipped. Hope that was the issue with my atom. Didn't want to use the warranty or try to, yet, since I am in Europe, gonna be slow and costly due to shippings. the amazon one is the exact same.


----------



## Lolito

new power supply, same problem, just blew one side of an iem, same as with the old PSU... 14 months old amp...


----------



## schmalgausen

It was clear from the start that the power adapter can't affect only one channel. Something wrong with the PCB. Why don't you use warranty?


----------



## Lolito

Because I thought I could just solve the problem easier and faster and have it running sooner. But I contacted them and they replied inmediately, really really fast and they will find a solution. the amazon PSU has the connector too chort, doesnt work properly. And yes, problem is the board not the psu...


----------



## Lolito

They will ship me a new board and a new power supply to here in Europe. Solved very fast and I am happy that I bought from JDS in USA even though I had to pay custom duties and more expensive shipping, it sounded so good for such a low cost device. Would have been more difficult with other companies from other locations. Both as speakers pre-amp and headphone amp, great device.


----------



## hottyson

Lolito said:


> -snip- it has been strange for a few months now, it gave like an audio spark to one of the speakers sometimes, seemed like I had static electricity on my finger. I put an aluminium knob. sometimes when I touched the knob, it gave this spark loud noise to one of the speakers. it seemed like I had electricity on me, because not always happened, it seemed like, once i discharged tat energy on the atom, it didn't happened again, until my body got charged of static electricity, dealing with another computer, or charger or touching the subwoofer, which has no ground connection... power supply also looks damaged on the electrical plug connector...


 Electrostatic discharge is likely killing your amplifiers due to the aluminum knob that conducts electricity easily. I would go back to the plastic knob once you get it repaired.
.
That Atom amp is a great amp for the money, especially having the second input. And, JDS Labs is a VERY GOOD company. When I emailed them in the past, they got right back to me.


----------



## Lolito (Apr 16, 2021)

I don't think so, it never gave a problem before, started recently, and I own it for almost a year. I think it is more related to the subwoofer having no ground connection, and being connected to this amp directly via rca cables.


----------



## equalspeace

This amp is an absolute powerhouse beast.


----------



## Lolito

how do you like it compared to A90? i bet it is same quality really, in single ended.


----------



## hottyson

Lolito said:


> how do you like it compared to A90? i bet it is same quality really, in single ended.


I bought two JDS Labs Atoms. They are quality amplifiers designed and built by a quality American company.
.
Topping is garbage. People think they are saving money going with Topping. However, wait ten years down the road to see what percentage of the Topping electronics still work compared to other brands. Topping products are built poorly, designed cheaply. I will never buy any more Topping products ever again.


----------



## schmalgausen

I have read somewhere that the Atom can be defective too.


----------



## hottyson

schmalgausen said:


> I have read somewhere that the Atom can be defective too.


I would gladly deal with JDS Labs should there be any problems. Having dealt with Topping, I know first hand that they are horrible and don't care about defective horrible designs and they don't care about me the customer being sold garbage that burned up and destroyed my headphones.
.
Also, you cannot communicate with anyone from Topping directly. They hide behind a person on another forum. He said that I did not contact him directly about my headphones being burnt up from the Topping amplifier. But he specifically said not to contact him in the forum and just deal with the sellers. So, what is a customer left to do? They have this sly little non-communication trick that I cannot get beyond.
.
Did you know that you cannot even remove the knob on many Topping amplifiers because it damages the potentiometer? They use crappy cheap potentiometers that will separate from the circuit board if you try to pull the knob off. So they are basically disposable throw away amplifiers once you try to take off the knob. I can take the knob off and on all day on my JDS Labs Atom amplifier and it will function just fine.


----------



## JaVerde

Is it best to run the atom on high gain or low gain?


----------



## hottyson

JaVerde said:


> Is it best to run the atom on high gain or low gain?


The JDS Labs Atom amplifier high gain switch position increases the volume level for listening to quiet headphones. The low gain switch position lowers the volume level for listening to loud headphones. Adjust the volume knob so that you are able to listen to your system with the volume knob out of the lowest volume positions to avoid the misbalance of left and right that is common on the lower settings of potentiometers. Both high and low gain on this amplifier produce the same sound signature apart from the volume change. With some amplifiers, switching the gain actually creates a drastic change in sound, such as on Schiit amplifiers. But not on this JDS Labs Atom amplifier.


----------



## holsen

hottyson said:


> The JDS Labs Atom amplifier high gain switch position increases the volume level for listening to quiet headphones. The low gain switch position lowers the volume level for listening to loud headphones. Adjust the volume knob so that you are able to listen to your system with the volume knob out of the lowest volume positions to avoid the misbalance of left and right that is common on the lower settings of potentiometers. Both high and low gain on this amplifier produce the same sound signature apart from the volume change. With some amplifiers, switching the gain actually creates a drastic change in sound, such as on Schiit amplifiers. But not on this JDS Labs Atom amplifier.


Nice explanation.  I'll just add to that, the Gain Setting changes the amount of current flowing out of the Jack which is why it doesnt change the sound signature.   I only have have IEMs and few of them are pretty demanding (planars) in terms of the current they require to release their full potential.  I dont have a single IEM that requires me to use high gain on the Atom.  In fact high gain is simply way too much for the iems in my collection unless I dial the volume knob right down to almost 0.   On both my daps, by contrast, I run everything in high gain with all my IEMs.   Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Lolito

I´m very happy with JDS, I just e-mailed, they sort it out really really fast, sent new parts at no cost, at the end of the warranty, and from USA to Europe. Not sure if all american companies would do this, some yes, some not. But with the chinese cheap brands is different indeed. Sennheiser for example also fixed my headphone under warranty, waiting for that to get it back too. I would certainly recommend the JDS labs atom amp for anybody, but everyone knows it's THE 100$ amp to get. I miss it a lot. Sounds very clean, and still it gives something to the sound that I do not get now that I have speakers connected directly to the dac, and bluetooth dongle versus cable... Would buy the matching DAC, ot the JDS Element, for anybody that has desk space, that huge knob, it's like a dream. Mine unfortunately has to sit right under the desk, so not working there.


----------



## eldus

JaVerde said:


> Is it best to run the atom on high gain or low gain?


I am pretty sure that they reccomend low gain while being used as a pre-amp (RCA outs)


----------



## hottyson

eldus said:


> I am pretty sure that they reccomend low gain while being used as a pre-amp (RCA outs)


I would like to add that the preamp output is VERY clean/neutral on the JDS Labs Atom headphone amplifier. My favorite $100 headphone amp the Monolith Liquid Spark is overly colored (dark), so it does not work well as a preamp. Plus, the JDS Labs Atom headphone amplifier has that second switchable input. Very handy and unexpected for someone setting up a preamp system in a budget price range.


----------



## equalspeace

Lolito said:


> how do you like it compared to A90? i bet it is same quality really, in single ended.



I think the Topping adds a bit more soundstage and separation, but other than that the difference is minimal from the single ended output. The Atom really punches well above it's price point imo


----------



## Sam21

Is Atom a discrete amp ? or does it use op-amps ?


----------



## tim0chan

Sam21 said:


> Is Atom a discrete amp ? or does it use op-amps ?


Opamps


----------



## stx1998

I'm interested in upgrading my atom amp with a SCHIIT MAGNI HERESY. The only reason I want to do that is on paper (according to ASR measurement), HERESY has 2w output at 33 ohm while atom amp has a 1w output, and HERESY has a metal body instead of plastic one (better electromagnetic shielding perhaps?). Has anyone done a A/B testing on those 2 budget amp for objectivists?


----------



## JaVerde

I would assume going from the atom to the hersey is a side grade. Probably better off saving and getting an amp in the $200ish range.


----------



## megabigeye

stx1998 said:


> I'm interested in upgrading my atom amp with a SCHIIT MAGNI HERESY. The only reason I want to do that is on paper (according to ASR measurement), HERESY has 2w output at 33 ohm while atom amp has a 1w output, and HERESY has a metal body instead of plastic one (better electromagnetic shielding perhaps?). Has anyone done a A/B testing on those 2 budget amp for objectivists?


The Heresy may be able to do 2W, but that will only get you about +3dB over the Atom. That's _all _it will give you. Remember, every +3dB of volume requires 2x the power.
Also, I can't imagine what headphone would ever need even remotely close to 2W, unless it is extremely, extremely low sensitivity. 2,000mW will push a headphone rated at 87dB @1mW to 120dB, which will cause you to go deaf within seconds.

I won't argue with the metal casing, though. The Atom is disappointingly cheap feeling.


----------



## Lolito

stx1998 said:


> I'm interested in upgrading my atom amp with a SCHIIT MAGNI HERESY. The only reason I want to do that is on paper (according to ASR measurement), HERESY has 2w output at 33 ohm while atom amp has a 1w output, and HERESY has a metal body instead of plastic one (better electromagnetic shielding perhaps?). Has anyone done a A/B testing on those 2 budget amp for objectivists?


Those two amps are on the same category, but both nothing more than 100$ amps, also, Atom sounds better, so more like a downgrade really. Schiit more powerful, if you really need that, and yes it is metalic case, not plastic. Atom has extra analog input. I would either keep the atom or upgrade to something actually nicer, like the asgard, or the magnius, or jot2.


----------



## hduong

I noticed noise when using USB to connect computer to DAC.  Noise disappeared when connected using optical.  Atom sounds better now.  

Noise is not present on the Violectric HPA 200 and the Questyle DAC's built in HPA though.  They must have some built in noise filtering the Atom doesn't.

It's a $100 amp so it not a big issue to me.


----------



## holsen

hduong said:


> I noticed noise when using USB to connect computer to DAC.  Noise disappeared when connected using optical.  Atom sounds better now.
> 
> Noise is not present on the Violectric HPA 200 and the Questyle DAC's built in HPA though.  They must have some built in noise filtering the Atom doesn't.
> 
> It's a $100 amp so it not a big issue to me.


Interesting.  I'm going USB into my DAC and RCA from DAC to Atom and it's clean and quiet.


----------



## hduong

holsen said:


> Interesting.  I'm going USB into my DAC and RCA from DAC to Atom and it's clean and quiet.


Noise is not present when connected to my laptop using USB.  I'm ok with using optical for now.


----------



## hottyson

stx1998 said:


> I'm interested in upgrading my atom amp with a SCHIIT MAGNI HERESY. The only reason I want to do that is on paper (according to ASR measurement), HERESY has 2w output at 33 ohm while atom amp has a 1w output, and HERESY has a metal body instead of plastic one (better electromagnetic shielding perhaps?). Has anyone done a A/B testing on those 2 budget amp for objectivists?


Yes, as stated already, a side grade. However, I have compared these two amplifiers extensively. You may hear improvements with some headphones and degradation in sound with others. I have compared them with many headphones. Which headphones are you going to be using with it?


----------



## stx1998

hottyson said:


> Yes, as stated already, a side grade. However, I have compared these two amplifiers extensively. You may hear improvements with some headphones and degradation in sound with others. I have compared them with many headphones. Which headphones are you going to be using with it?


hd6xx, k712/hd800


----------



## hottyson

stx1998 said:


> hd6xx, k712/hd800


With the AKG K712 I preferred the Schiit Magni Heresy slightly over the JDS Labs Atom.
With the Sennheiser HD-6XX preferred the Schiit Magni Heresy slightly over the JDS Labs Atom.
I do not own the Sennheiser HD-800.
So, not entirely a side grade. Yes, you will hear a slight improvement in sound.


----------



## stx1998

hottyson said:


> With the AKG K712 I preferred the Schiit Magni Heresy slightly over the JDS Labs Atom.
> With the Sennheiser HD-6XX preferred the Schiit Magni Heresy slightly over the JDS Labs Atom.
> I do not own the Sennheiser HD-800.
> So, not entirely a side grade. Yes, you will hear a slight improvement in sound.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## hottyson

stx1998 said:


> Thank you for the information.


You are welcome.
If you want a better value upgrade amp, look for a used Beyerdynamic A20 on eBay for $200. Much better sounding than the Schiit Magni Heresy and definitely an upgrade in sound quality. The sound stage on the Beyerdynamic A20 is wider than any amplifier I own. There is one right now on eBay with $20 shipping with option to offer. Perhaps offer $180? They pop up about once a month.


----------



## Sam21

Does the Atom have enough power to drive the following headphones properly:

DT990 Pro
HD660S
HD600
HD650
HE400
T50RPMK3
Grado SR225i

??

Is there a headphone it can NOT drive ? if so, which ones ?


----------



## Lolito

yes, hd6XX all of those in low gain it works great, the t50 maybe you need high gain, but plenty of power. and great sound. the plastic outside is the only worse thing, that is why it is cheaper, but you even get an aux analog extra input, that is great.


----------



## hottyson

Sam21 said:


> Does the Atom have enough power to drive the following headphones properly:
> 
> DT990 Pro
> HD660S
> ...


The JDS Labs Atom will drive all of these headphones properly. Now, if you want to squeeze the best sound out of them, you will need to spend $200 to $300. But, if you are at a $100 budget you should be fine with the JDS Labs Atom or a Schiit Magni.


----------



## SolaVirtus

I haven't heard DT990 or the Grados, but among the rest the only one I'd really say needs more juice is the T50RP. I didn't have my MK2 long before sending off to Modhouse, but that probably doesn't drastically alter power handling.


----------



## Sam21

I have a creative x7 and it can drive t50rp very well....would you say that Atom is an upgrade to x7 ?

Does it make sense to buy Atom , when I already have x7 ?

Is there an amp in this price range that has more juice than Atom and x7 ? (Atom and x7 have the same power)


----------



## hottyson

SolaVirtus said:


> I haven't heard DT990 or the Grados, but among the rest the only one I'd really say needs more juice is the T50RP. I didn't have my MK2 long before sending off to Modhouse, but that probably doesn't drastically alter power handling.


The best $100 amp for the DT990 is the Monoprice Liquid Spark. It tames the highs and gives violins, french horns, and trombone some serious texture on the Beyerdynamic DT family of headphones.


----------



## hottyson (May 3, 2021)

Sam21 said:


> I have a creative x7 and it can drive t50rp very well....would you say that Atom is an upgrade to x7 ?
> 
> Does it make sense to buy Atom , when I already have x7 ?
> 
> Is there an amp in this price range that has more juice than Atom and x7 ? (Atom and x7 have the same power)


That Fostex T50RP is a fantastic headphone! It sounds better than it's big brother the T60RP.
.
Too many people making baby steps with audio upgrades. The JDS Labs Atom is a great amp if you really must stay at $100 budget. The Schiit Magni amps have the most power for the Fostex T50RP at the $100 level. However, if it were me, I would save up $200 to $300 for an amp that will make a much greater upgrade impact. For the Fostex T50RP you could get a SMSL SP200. It drives them notably well with serious impact. However, that pairing does suffer with a slightly narrow sound-stage. But, then again it is an amp that can be found used under $200. If you plan on running other headphones, the SMSL SP200 is not a good choice. For driving a variety of headphones, save up for a better all around headphone that will play with many headphones.


----------



## hottyson (May 3, 2021)

hottyson said:


> That Fostex T50RP is a fantastic headphone! It sounds better than it's big brother the T60RP.
> .
> Too many people making baby steps with audio upgrades. The JDS Labs Atom is a great amp if you really must stay at $100 budget. The Schiit Magni amps have the most power for the Fostex T50RP at the $100 level. However, if it were me, I would save up $200 to $300 for an amp that will make a much greater upgrade impact. For the Fostex T50RP you could get a SMSL SP200. It drives them notably well with serious impact. However, that pairing does suffer with a slightly narrow sound-stage. But, then again it is an amp that can be found used under $200. If you plan on running other headphones, the SMSL SP200 is not a good choice. For driving a variety of headphones, save up for a better all around headphone that will play with many headphones.


I just hooked up my $100 amps to my system because I wanted to revisit them with the Fostex T50RP and make certain that I still believed what I had stated above. From what I just heard, here is the rating of the aforementioned three amplifiers.

1st place = Schiit Magni 3 Plus
2nd place = JDS Labs Atom
3rd place = SMSL SP200





All three are fairly close and the order would change depending on my mood. But, I will have to retract my comment about spending more for the SMSL SP200.
I think many would be happy with the Schiit Magni 3 Plus or the JDS Labs Atom. I was really impressed with the Schiit Magni 3 Plus driving the Fostex T50RP. That pairing brought a very three dimensional, enveloping sound stage. The JDS Labs Atom was very clean sounding but just as detailed as the Schiit Magni 3 Plus. The SMSL SP200 has a smoother sound. I usually prefer the SMSL SP200 over the other two. But, tonight I prefer the lively, snappy, wide sound of the two cheaper amplifiers and they will play nice with a large variety of headphones unlike the SMSL.
.
I did follow up with the six other more expensive amplifiers that were also hooked up and of course they sounded even better. But for those on a $100 budget, the Schiit Magni 3 Plus or the JDS Labs Atom sound awesome with the Fostex T50RP.


----------



## Lolito

I would add to that, if you want a solid build, and a proper potentiometer, make it 300$ total single ended. Will sound just as good, but the extra build and quality is worth it. Apart from that, if you want end game sound with 99$, I owned jds atom for over a year, and very happy. Very neutral and very clean, but it slightly slightly leans towards the warm, unlike topping or smsl amps. It also has the advantage of an extra analog input. It is a great amp if you swap the knob, and great pre-amp too. For anyone entering the hobby, great buy really, buy something else once you have learned the stuff. Now, if you want something to keep for a while, solid, to buy it at once... Schiit asgard 3, or magnius, or... jot2, or sa-1, or drop single ended for 200$. great options with a better build or better connections.


----------



## schmalgausen

Lolito said:


> I would add to that, if you want a solid build, and a proper potentiometer, make it 300$ total single ended. Will sound just as good, but the extra build and quality is worth it. Apart from that, if you want end game sound with 99$, I owned jds atom for over a year, and very happy. Very neutral and very clean, but it slightly slightly leans towards the warm, unlike topping or smsl amps. It also has the advantage of an extra analog input. It is a great amp if you swap the knob, and great pre-amp too. For anyone entering the hobby, great buy really, buy something else once you have learned the stuff. Now, if you want something to keep for a while, solid, to buy it at once... Schiit asgard 3, or magnius, or... jot2, or sa-1, or drop single ended for 200$. great options with a better build or better connections.


Have you managed to fix yours?


----------



## Lolito (May 5, 2021)

Yes, it is for sale now in the classifieds section. JDS replaced it.

UDATE: sold already here locally.


----------



## schmalgausen

What is the replacement?


----------



## eloelo

What's a good dac to pair with the atom? I was thinking to use apple dong, but was wondering about other budget options


----------



## hottyson

eloelo said:


> What's a good dac to pair with the atom? I was thinking to use apple dong, but was wondering about other budget options


I paired with and was happy with the Schiit Modi and the Khardas Tone Board. However, the Monolith Liquid Spark using USB input was slightly less enjoyable. And, the Monolith Liquid Spark using optical in was absolute garbage.


----------



## holsen

eloelo said:


> What's a good dac to pair with the atom? I was thinking to use apple dong, but was wondering about other budget options


I Hooked mine up to a topping D50s and I'm very happy with the results and although I don't use BT often,  this set up allows me to beam LDAC over to Atom as well.   The D50s is a great little DAC and it stacks nicely on the Atom.


----------



## eloelo

What cable do I need to connect the balanced out of Khadas tone 2 pro to the Atom?


----------



## hottyson

eloelo said:


> What cable do I need to connect the balanced out of Khadas tone 2 pro to the Atom?


I don't have any experience with the Khadas Tone 2 Pro. But, it looks like they are using a proprietary or non-standard connection for balanced output. So, perhaps a custom cable for balanced output.
.
The JDS Labs Atom does not have balanced input. It has two inputs that are not balanced. One is traditional RCA and 3.5mm on the other. So you could just use a typical RCA to RCA cable for a non-balanced signal.


----------



## eloelo

hottyson said:


> I don't have any experience with the Khadas Tone 2 Pro. But, it looks like they are using a proprietary or non-standard connection for balanced output. So, perhaps a custom cable for balanced output.
> .
> The JDS Labs Atom does not have balanced input. It has two inputs that are not balanced. One is traditional RCA and 3.5mm on the other. So you could just use a typical RCA to RCA cable for a non-balanced signal.


ah ok so 2 RCA to RCA cables. Thanks! Think those cables are already in the khadas packaging


----------



## Mazak23

Have you guys seen the new Atom DAC+?  It just came out today.  I have one coming on Friday.  It has a new chip and a download that can produce a tube amp-like sound.


----------



## holsen

Mazak23 said:


> Have you guys seen the new Atom DAC+?  It just came out today.  I have one coming on Friday.  It has a new chip and a download that can produce a tube amp-like sound.


Looks good, thanks for the heads up!  Look forward to hearing your impressions of it.


----------



## Mazak23

holsen said:


> Looks good, thanks for the heads up!  Look forward to hearing your impressions of it.


No problem.  I just wish I had a chance to pair the original Atom DAC with my Atom amp to get a baseline.  I guess my laziness led to something better in this case lol.


----------



## Lolito

hottyson said:


> I don't have any experience with the Khadas Tone 2 Pro. But, it looks like they are using a proprietary or non-standard connection for balanced output. So, perhaps a custom cable for balanced output.
> .
> The JDS Labs Atom does not have balanced input. It has two inputs that are not balanced. One is traditional RCA and 3.5mm on the other. So you could just use a typical RCA to RCA cable for a non-balanced signal.


khadas 2 uses a very very cool balance RCA connector, that is backwards compatible with regular rca apparently, so seem slike a great idea, if it was more widespread at least. Regular XLR is too big for small stuff.


----------



## frogmeat69

Due to the AKM chip shortage JDS is using the ESS ES9018K2M chip in the Atom DAC+, and it measures great for a $109 unit, and will stack nicely with the Atom Amp.
If I didn't already have too many DACs, I would pick one of these up to try out.


----------



## JaVerde

Sigh I just bought an atom dac


----------



## PlantsmanTX

JaVerde said:


> Sigh I just bought an atom dac


Have you received it yet?


----------



## holsen

JaVerde said:


> Sigh I just bought an atom dac


Why the ? Shouldnt it be a  or ?


----------



## schmalgausen

frogmeat69 said:


> Due to the AKM chip shortage JDS is using the ESS ES9018K2M chip in the Atom DAC+, and it measures great for a $109 unit, and will stack nicely with the Atom Amp.
> If I didn't already have too many DACs, I would pick one of these up to try out.


A little bit old chip, isn't it?


----------



## frogmeat69 (May 29, 2021)

schmalgausen said:


> A little bit old chip, isn't it?


What does it matter if it runs properly, and measures as good as the newer chips in similar priced DACs? 
Plus, a newer chip would drive up cost for little or no gain in performance.


----------



## schmalgausen

Never heard about tube DACs. 
Tone Board uses ES9038 as far as I remember. It is more attractive.


----------



## frogmeat69 (May 29, 2021)

eloelo said:


> What cable do I need to connect the balanced out of Khadas tone 2 pro to the Atom?


All you need are good old RCA cables to hook it to the Atom, the outs are able to run balanced or single ended. If you want to connect the Khadas to a balanced amp with XLR inputs, you need the special cables from Khadas.


----------



## frogmeat69

schmalgausen said:


> Never heard about tube DACs.
> Tone Board uses ES9038 as far as I remember. It is more attractive.


Khadas Tone Board is a great DAC, you would be well off with either I would think. It's awesome what $100 or a little more can get you today.


----------



## JaVerde

holsen said:


> Why the ? Shouldnt it be a  or ?


They just released a new one after I just bought the old one lol


----------



## tesseus (Jun 6, 2021)

Quick dumb question:
1) I'm an idiot and mistakenly plugged my new JDS Labs Atom DAC+ RCA cables into Atom Amp's Output instead of Input, the source was my PC USB cable to DAC+.  Took me a while to figure out why I couldn't get any sound and found out I didn't plug it into input like I was supposed to.
Could I have caused any damage by doing that?  Thanks in advance!
2) Is it normal for the power adapters to be warm even when I have my dac+ and amp off?  Should I turn off the surge protector that they're connected to after I'm done for the night?
3) Anyone try out the tube-like firmware?


----------



## tesseus

Atom amp+ , too bad i got the atom amp last month a little over a month ago
https://blog.jdslabs.com/2021/07/jds-labs-atom-amp-is-now-atom-amp-plus/


----------



## megabigeye (Jul 2, 2021)

tesseus said:


> Atom amp+ , too bad i got the atom amp last month a little over a month ago
> https://blog.jdslabs.com/2021/07/jds-labs-atom-amp-is-now-atom-amp-plus/


If you purchased it after May 28, you actually received an Atom+ board in an Atom enclosure.
Per their website:


> For those who ordered Atom Amp after May 28th 2021, you received a free upgrade to Atom Amp+ in an enclosure labelled as Atom Amp.


----------



## megabigeye

What I'm wondering about is this:


> Extra weights are still free upon request.


What weights? Are they something that goes inside the amp (or DAC), and if so, is it something we can do ourselves? Can we send the Atom back to JDS to have them fitted? I don't see them on the website.

The weight of the stack is one of my very few, very minor complaints about the Atoms. I'd love it if it were an easy fix.


----------



## PlantsmanTX (Jul 3, 2021)

megabigeye said:


> What I'm wondering about is this:
> 
> What weights? Are they something that goes inside the amp (or DAC), and if so, is it something we can do ourselves? Can we send the Atom back to JDS to have them fitted? I don't see them on the website.
> 
> The weight of the stack is one of my very few, very minor complaints about the Atoms. I'd love it if it were an easy fix.


They're adhesive backed wheel balancing weights. You can see them in the corners of the case in this photo.


----------



## tesseus (Jul 3, 2021)

megabigeye said:


> If you purchased it after May 28, you actually received an Atom+ board in an Atom enclosure.
> Per their website:


OMG, I was so close lol.  I purchased mines on May 24 and they shipped it out that same day 😭


----------



## megabigeye (Jul 12, 2021)

tesseus said:


> OMG, I was so close lol.  I purchased mines on May 24 and they shipped it out that same day 😭


I really wouldn't worry about it-- I don't think any of the changes will be audible. The only thing that might make a difference is the new volume pot, but they implemented that a year before you bought your amp, so you should be good on that front.
The increase in power is almost negligible (remember, it takes approximately double the power for an additional +3dB; this is less than 1/10 more power at both 150Ω and 600Ω). Everything else should be well below the level of audibility.


----------



## gooeyrich

Just discovered the Atom "+" upgrade, looks like the amp has even more power.


----------



## megabigeye

gooeyrich said:


> Just discovered the Atom "+" upgrade, looks like the amp has even more power.


See my post above.


----------



## Aerosphere (Sep 19, 2021)

The Atom+ Stack Review is now online on HFN: https://www.headfonia.com/jds-labs-atom-stack-review/


----------



## leeperry

I don't get it, there's no thread for ATOM+? I didn't like the old version too much but the + is another story huh, review to come


----------



## eldus

leeperry said:


> I don't get it, there's no thread for ATOM+? I didn't like the old version too much but the + is another story huh, review to come


What's so different about the + ?


----------



## leeperry (Mar 5, 2022)

Several reviews confirmed what I'm hearing such as https://latestintech.com/jds-labs-atom-stack-review/


> Unlike the original Atom AMP, this is more neutral and natural



I'm using HE500 for now as my forthcoming EDITION XS hasn't shipped yet so it definitely benefits from the extra power of + version and volume knob keeps proper stereo balance <9 o'clock so I'm most impressed.

Short story is that ATOM+ is a real knocker for $99

It's a very strong asset for music production but quite clearly many/most commercial recordings have defects literally exploding to your ears due to the über resolution, GIGO as usual. I could imagine some peeps prefering tubes in order to tame down bright dynamic phones and/or sub-par recordings.

I do enjoy small black enclosures with a big knob right in the center and their optional big alu knob is right on the money: https://jdslabs.com/product/black-aluminum-knob-taiss/


----------



## RandomDave

tesseus said:


> Quick dumb question:
> 1) I'm an idiot and mistakenly plugged my new JDS Labs Atom DAC+ RCA cables into Atom Amp's Output instead of Input, the source was my PC USB cable to DAC+.  Took me a while to figure out why I couldn't get any sound and found out I didn't plug it into input like I was supposed to.
> Could I have caused any damage by doing that?  Thanks in advance!
> 2) Is it normal for the power adapters to be warm even when I have my dac+ and amp off?  Should I turn off the surge protector that they're connected to after I'm done for the night?
> 3) Anyone try out the tube-like firmware?


I have the same issue, accidentally plugged the dac out into preamp out. Did you get any information regarding this? Does your unit work fine?


----------



## gooeyrich

How does the Atom dac+ compare to the Modi?


----------



## megabigeye

Pretty sure the main differences will be that one has buttons on the front and is made of chintzy plastic, the other is made of metal but the switches are stupidly on the back.


----------

